# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Ակումբի անցուդարձ >  Ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարները 2

## Artgeo

*Շարունակություն*

Ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարները

----------


## Amaru

ես եմ…

----------


## Cassiopeia

"ես եմ"-ը շաաաատ լավն ա :Love:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Լավն ես Ամառ  :Smile: 
Միահատ համեստ հարց կարելի՞ է: Որտե՞ղ ես նկարվել  :Cool:

----------


## Dayana

Amaru ինչ հետաքրքիր նկարներ են  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես…

----------


## Dayana

> Ես…


Ինչ լուրջ տեսք ունի իմ կասսիոփերին  :Love: 
Հ.Գ. արդեն imageshare-ի հետ խնդիր չունեմ, տեսնում եմ բոլորիդ սիրուն դեմքերը  :Blush:  հետո էլ ասում եմ հայերը սիրուն չեն, դե թող տեսնեն, որ շատ սիրուն են, նուրբ ու փոքրիկ ՝ մոխրոտիկի նման   :Love:

----------


## Philosopher

Մենք :Love: 
քաղաքացի, CactuSoul, Philosopher

----------


## Amaru

> Լավն ես Ամառ 
> Միահատ համեստ հարց կարելի՞ է: Որտե՞ղ ես նկարվել


 :LOL:  ընդամենը՝ մեր տան միջանցքում…))

Նիկ, պուպուշ ես  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Փիլիկ  :Acute:  հայացքդ սպանող ա  :Jpit: 
Անիս  :Love: 
Քաղաքս  :Yerexa:   :Jpit:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ահա և մենք՝ ես ու Բգոն (Ձայնալար), մոդերատորների ի՝նչ աստղաբույլ  :Blush: 

Ձայնալար



Նորմարդ



Հ.Գ. 
Վեռ դեմքիս արտահայտությունը փոՂել ե՞մ: :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հեսա Գոռին էլ աշխատելուց կդնեմ :LOL: 
Պոշլի ստացվե՞ց  :Blush: , ի նկատի ունեմ Գոռին` Ուրվականին աշխատելուց նկարել եմ այ այդ` նկարը կդնեմ :Lol2:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հա Նոր ջան, լրիվ փոՂել ես, ուղղակի լումա-յի ուղղությամբ :Tongue:  այ տնաշեն, մի հատ ժպտա, ինչի ես էդքան տխուր արտահայտություն ընդունել: Ոնց որ անվճար Ձմեռ պապիկ ես աշխատում, իիիիիիիի

----------


## Աբելյան

Վեր ջան, չնեղանաս, բայց էտքան էլ սիրուն չես դուրս եկել մյուս նկարներիդ համեմատ  :Blush:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վեր ջան, չնեղանաս, բայց էտքան էլ սիրուն չես դուրս եկել մյուս նկարներիդ համեմատ


Գիտեմ Հայկ ջան,  :LOL:  հենց էդ էր էլի, ուզում էի ապացուցել, որ ես վատն էլ կարող եմ լինել… ու որ լրջությունն իմ դեմքի համար չի :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գոռին` Ուրվականին աշխատելուց նկարել եմ այ այդ` նկարը կդնեմ


Էդ երբ ես նկարե՞լ:
Հա, ի դեպ, ձեր նկարների հետ կապված, դուք ինչ իրավունքով եք cscope-ի նկարը դնում ակումբում :Angry2: : Policy-ների խախտում ա :LOL: :
Լավն ենք :Smile: :

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Էդ երբ ես նկարե՞լ:
> Հա, ի դեպ, ձեր նկարների հետ կապված, դուք ինչ իրավունքով եք cscope-ի նկարը դնում ակումբում: Policy-ների խախտում ա:
> Լավն ենք:


Հա էդ տեղադրելուց հետո նկատեցի  :Blush:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ես և իմ  սրտիկը նշում ենք Ամանորը  Նոր նկար է, ի դեպ, կարծեմ մեծ նկար չէի դրել ակումբում… 
> P. S. Հա, նշեմ, որ ես երկար մազերովն եմ
> Կցորդ 18877



Ան ջան… երկար մազերով Ան ջան… շատ լավն ես ու շաաատ նման ես մեր ֆուտբոլասեր մոդերին :Lol2:

----------


## Annushka

:Smile:  Մի քիչ հարբած, դե վերջապես նոր տարի ա :Love: 
ANUSH4.jpg

P. S. ի դեպ, հետևի ֆոնում ծանոթ մարդ չեք տեսնու՞մ, ..էլի հարբած ա մի քիչ  :-D

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես և իմ  սրտիկը նշում ենք Ամանորը  
> Կցորդ 18877


Լավ նկար է։  :Smile: 
Համ էլ դու ու սրտիկդ իրար սազում եք։  :Tongue:  
Հա, մեկ էլ դու ու Սամվելը նման եք։  :Smile:

----------


## Fobus

> Հատիսի գագաթին, 2829 մետր ծովի մակարդակից բարձր: Դեկտեմբերի 30-ին:
> 
> 
> 
> Վերադարձի ճանապարհին
> 
> 
> 
> Ետևեի պլանում կարող ենք տեսնել գինովցած ալպինիստենիրի


Ափսոս չէի եկել  :Sad: 
Չիլոն եկավ?

----------


## Selene

> Լավ նկար է։ 
> Համ էլ դու ու սրտիկդ իրար սազում եք։


Համաձայն եմ, շատ եք սազում :Yes:

----------


## Amaru

Նավաստի, կայֆ նկարներ են  :Acute: 

Մալու, ախր էդտեղ ոնց-որ բոբո լինեմ, ի  :Cray:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մադամ Տյուսոյի թանգարանում...  :Smile: 
1. Ես  ու Էլթըն Ջոնը
2. Ես ու Ռոբին Ուիլիամսը
3. Ես ու Բուշը 





Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Էլի Մադամ Տյուսոյի թանգարանում.  :Wink: 

4. Հեմինգուեյի ու Պիկասոյի հետ 
5. Էյնշտեյնի հետ (փորձել եմ իր նման անջատված հայացք ընդունել, բայց էնքան էլ նման չի ստացվել...  :Sad:   :Blush: )
6. Գորբաչովի ճըպըլին կտտացնելիս  :Hands Up:   :LOL:

----------


## schuschanik

Նավաստի երանի քեզ :Sad: 

Ուլուանա ավատարիդ նկարն ուղղակի հրաշք է: Ինչ խորհրդավոր հայացք ունես

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Մի քիչ հարբած, դե վերջապես նոր տարի ա
> ANUSH4.jpg
> 
> P. S. ի դեպ, հետևի ֆոնում ծանոթ մարդ չեք տեսնու՞մ, ..էլի հարբած ա մի քիչ  :-D


 :LOL:  միքի՞չ ա հարբած: Մեր Սամո ախպերն ա  :Wink: 

Սիրում եմ էլի հարբած մարդկանց  :Love:

----------


## Malu

> Մի քիչ հարբած, դե վերջապես նոր տարի ա
> ANUSH4.jpg
> 
> P. S. ի դեպ, հետևի ֆոնում ծանոթ մարդ չեք տեսնու՞մ, ..էլի հարբած ա մի քիչ  :-D


հեհե, էն Սամվելը չի՞
իսկ դուք շատ գեղեցիկ զույգ եք: Իսկ որտե՞ղ եք նշել, ի՞նչ ռեստորան է:

----------


## Երկնային

> իսկ դուք շատ գեղեցիկ զույգ եք:


_Ահա, շատ են իրար սազում_

----------


## Annushka

> հեհե, էն Սամվելը չի՞
> իսկ դուք շատ գեղեցիկ զույգ եք: Իսկ որտե՞ղ եք նշել, ի՞նչ ռեստորան է:


Այո, հետևի ֆոնում, իմ ու սրտիկիս մոտ, նստած է խմած  Սամվելը, :Blush:  :Smile:  նա իմ եղբայրն է,  :Smile:  Իսկ ռեստորանը " Ութերորդ հրաշալիքն է" , Հրազդանի կիրճում։ Այտեղ նախատոնական օրերին Ամանորն էինք նշում ընկերախմբով :Wink: 

 Սա էլ ֆոտոշոփով սարքած նկարն, իմ "սֆաթով" :LOL: 
Կցորդ 18925

----------


## Malu

Վաաաաաայ, էս ինչ հավեսով նկարներ էն Ան ջան: Միշտ երազել եմ այդ թանգարանը այցելել... և ոչ միայն: Հուսով եմ մեկ օր երազանքս կիրականանա: Իսկ ավատարիդ մասին արդեն ասեցի քեզ… պարզապես հրաշք նկար է, ու դու շատ եք միմյանց սազում: Միշտ միասին ու երջանիկ լինեք  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Մալու, ախր էդտեղ ոնց-որ բոբո լինեմ, ի


Վաաաաաայ, ի՞նչ ես ասում  :Angry2:  Էտ նկարը որ տեսա, ուղղակի գժվեցի: Այնքան լավնիկն ես,այնքան պուպուշ: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ գզեմ-գզմզեմ քեզ էտ նկարում: Շատ համով ես: Չկարողացա չդնել ակումբում  :Blush:

----------


## Ann87

:Blush: էլի ես

----------


## Second Chance

*Ուլուանա * շատ լավ նկարներ են,  սկզբից չէի ջոկել որ էտ սրահում ես մինչև , որ Բուշի նկարը տեսա :LOL:  :LOL: , դու էլ ես շատ լավ դուրս եկել նկարներում, ի դեպ ավատարդ էլ շատ լավն է :Wink: 
*Grieg*-շատ տխուր ես այդ նկարում :Sad: 
*Աննուշկա* քո նկարներն էլ են լավը ,միայն վերջի կցորդը չկարողացա նայել ասումա սխալ կցորդ է ընտրված :Xeloq: 
*Անն87* շատ տարբեր ես դուրս գալիս նկարներում, մի հատ նկար ունեիր գիտառով դրա մեջ ավելի էիր ինձ դուր գալիս, բայց սա էլ վատ չի :Wink:

----------


## Guest

John

Ervand, Taurus, Ուրվական

CactuSoul, Kita (Արշակ), Kiki (PoeT)
*Մոդերատորական։ այս նկարը հանվել է Kita-ի խնդրանքով*

----------


## Արսեն

*Ուլուանա* - Անահիտ ջան շատ լավ նկարներ են, մանավանդ Ռոբին Ուիլյամսի հետ, ի՜նչ բնական են բոլորն էլ :Smile:  Համել քեզ վաղուց չէի տեսել :Wink: 
*Pilosopher* - շատ նկարներում կաս, բայց նոր իմացա որ դու Pilosopher-ն ես :Wink: , անունդ տենց էլ չիմացա բայց :Tongue: 
*Kita և Kiki* - արդեն սկսել եմ ձեզ տարբերել, տորթով նկարը շատ լավն է :Smile: , երևի Kita-ի ծնունդն էր :Think: 
*Taurus* - Եդոյին չճանաչեցի :LOL: , շարֆը իրեն մատնեց, հաստատ կհարստանաս :Ok: 
*Նավաստի* - ետևի պլանը "սպանում էր" :LOL: 
*Ann87* - նկարներում միշտ տարբեր ես, էլի նկարներ կտեղադրե՞ :Blush: ս
*John* - լավ նկար է, իսկ դու ռոք երաշտության սիրահար ե՞ս :Smile:

----------


## Malu

> CactuSoul, Kita (Արշակ), Kiki (PoeT)
> *Մոդերատորական։ այս նկարը հանվել է Kita-ի խնդրանքով*


Ինչ հավես նկար ա՜: Կիտան ոնց որ ասի .« Ո՞նց, այս բոլորը ի՞նձ"  :Smile:

----------


## Malu

(Fizmat)Մանե և Մանե (MALU) - գտեք 10 տարբերություն  :LOL:

----------


## Malu

Ես և Երվանդը

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ես և Երվանդը


ստեղ էլ գտնենք 10 տարբերություն ?  :LOL:

----------


## Ann87

> (Fizmat)Մանե և Մանե (MALU) - գտեք 10 տարբերություն


Շատ լավիկն եք :Smile:

----------


## Malu

Guest & Apsara  :Love:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բոլոր նկարները տեղադրի Մանե ջան :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես՝ Ծաղկաձորի Փոքր Կեչառիս մատուռում… մատուռն այնքան փոքր է, որ բաց ձեռքերով պատերին եմ դիպչում…

----------


## Cassiopeia

Երվանդը՝ մեր օֆիսում, քիչ առաջ, Մալու-ի ներվերը ուտելուց: :LOL: 
Որակի համար կներեք, մոռացել էի որակը բարձրացնել :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Վայ, ես էլ էի փիլիսի ժամերին քնում , բայց ոչ թե որովհետև ինձ չէր հետաքրքրում էդ առարկան, այլ որովհետև դասախոսն էր շատ անհետաքրքիր դեմք. ահավոր միապաղաղ ու քնացնող ձայնով լեկցիա էր կարդում, դե, ես էլ էդ օրորոցայինի տակ բժժում ու քնում էի։


հոգնած եմ, բայց քնած չեմ  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ես՝ Ծաղկաձորի Փոքր Կեչառիս մատուռում… մատուռն այնքան փոքր է, որ բաց ձեռքերով պատերին եմ դիպչում…


Վեր, որ նկարը լրիվ չէր բացել, հեռախոսին նայեցի, մտածեցի մոտդ դանակ ես պահում  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Որակի համար կներեք, մոռացել էի որակը բարձրացնել


Ինչպես միշտ :LOL: :

Էն ում ախպերն աաաաաաաա:

----------


## Malu

> Երվանդը՝ մեր օֆիսում, քիչ առաջ, Մալու-ի ներվերը ուտելուց:


Նու Երվանդ ՊՈԳՕԴԻ !!!! :Viannen 10:   :LOL:

----------


## Malu

Չմոտենա՛ս, կուտեմ  :Vayreni:

----------


## Malu

Փոքրիկ Երվանդիկը սպասում է Ձմեռ Պապին տոնածառի մոտ…

----------


## Malu

Ծանոթ դեմք է՞

----------


## Malu

> սպասեք save անեմ նոր


Էս էլ դու  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական։ Օֆֆտոպը ջնջված է։* 

Ու ընդհանրապես, հետագայում բոլոր այն գրառումները որոնք նկար չեն պարունակում լավ կլինի, որ ջնջնվեն։

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական։ Գնացեք Զրուցարանում օֆֆտոպեք http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=19165*

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ երևի թրաշված եմ ըլնում, դրա համար եմ լավ հելնում

----------


## ivy

> ժողովուրդ երևի թրաշված եմ ըլնում, դրա համար եմ լավ հելնում


Հայկո, էս նկարում էնքան սիրուն ես ու ոնց-որ ֆանտաստիկ ֆիլմերի ապագայի մարդկանցից լինես: Համարյա սիրահարվել եմ:  :Love:

----------


## Աբելյան

մերսի  :Blush: 
ամաչացնում ես  :Blush:

----------


## ivy

Ես ու Թաջ Մահալը:  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

դու էլ ես սիրուն  :Blush: 
Թաջ Մահալն էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Malu

> ժողովուրդ երևի թրաշված եմ ըլնում, դրա համար եմ լավ հելնում


Հայկ ջան, չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց Քիանու Ռիվզին նմանեցրեցի: Մանավանդ հայացքդ շատ նման է. Ուղղակի իրա շեկ տեսակն ես: Իմիջայլոց ես իրան շատ եմ սիրում  :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Ես ու Թաջ Մահալը:


Կներես անունդ չգիտեմ, բայց գրառումներդ միշտ կարդում եմ :Smile: 
Փաստորեն դու քո ավատարին բավականին նման ես: Միայն ասպիսի բարի դեմքով աղջիկը կարող էր նման գեղեցիկ հեքիաթներ գրել  :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ես ու Թաջ Մահալը:


Նախանձեցի  :Blush:

----------


## Ann87

> ժողովուրդ երևի թրաշված եմ ըլնում, դրա համար եմ լավ հելնում


տեսնում ես մենակ ես չեմ,որ Կիանու Ռիվզին եմ քեզ նմանեցնում :Wink: համ էլ ճիշտ էլ արել ես որ ակնոցներդ հանել ես,շատ գեղեցիկ աչքեր ունես :Blush:  :Wink:

----------


## Selene

*H.a.y.k.o*, էս ինչքան հմայիչ ես դուրս եկել  :Rolleyes: , կամ էլ հենց այդպիսին ես :Wink: 

*ivy*, երջանիկ ուրախ, անհոգ, Թաջ Մահալի ֆոնն էլ ամբողջացնում է նկարը :Love:

----------


## Ֆելո

ես փոքր ժամանակ :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Դավ, եթե չաշվենք մազերիդ կտրվածքը, բացարձակապես չես փոխվել: :Wink:

----------


## Malu

> ես փոքր ժամանակ


Չէ բայց փաստորեն դեռ փոքրուց սոված են քեզ պահել, դրա համար էլ այդպիսի բարկացած դեմք ունես, թե՞ ուրիշ պատճառ կա  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես ու Թաջ Մահալը:


Սիրուն նկար է։  :Smile:  
Փաստորեն, Հնդկաստանում այնքան ցուրտ  էլ կարող է լինել։  :Shok: 




> Հայկո, էս նկարում էնքան սիրուն ես ու ոնց-որ ֆանտաստիկ ֆիլմերի ապագայի մարդկանցից լինես: Համարյա սիրահարվել եմ:





> Հայկ ջան, չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց Քիանու Ռիվզին նմանեցրեցի: Մանավանդ հայացքդ շատ նման է. Ուղղակի իրա շեկ տեսակն ես: Իմիջայլոց ես իրան շատ եմ սիրում


Բայց Հայկը շե՞կ ա որ...  :Dntknw:  
Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ Հայկն իրականում ավելի սիրուն է, քան էս բոլոր նկարներում։  :Wink:  Մի օր համոզեք, որ ամաչկոտությունը մի կողմ դնի ու գա հանդիպման, տեսեք։  :Tongue:   :Hands Up: 




> ես փոքր ժամանակ


Իրոք որ հեչ չես փոխվել՝ չհաշված սանրվածքդ։  :Shok:  Փաստորեն, հենց էն գլխից տենց սոված հայացք ես ունեցել։  :LOL:

----------


## Vahe

Ես. Դեկտեմբերի 30 կամ 31-ին (ամսաթիվը ներքեւում սղալ է գրվել)

----------


## Belle

> Ես. Դեկտեմբերի 30 կամ 31-ին (ամսաթիվը ներքեւում սղալ է գրվել)


վատը չի,բայց ինձ թվումա ավելի հաջող նակր կարաս ունենաս,  :Blush:   համ էլ աչքերդ կարմիրա դուրս եկել:  դու ու Կարենը ինչի եք իրար նման?  :Shok:

----------


## Vahe

> վատը չի,բայց ինձ թվումա ավելի հաջող նակր կարաս ունենաս,   համ էլ աչքերդ կարմիրա դուրս եկել:  դու ու Կարենը ինչի եք իրար նման?


Նկար էս վերջերս շատ քիչ ունեմ, դրա համար քիչ թե շատ նորմալ էս մեկն էր եղել: Կարենի առումով էլի էին նմանացրել, բայց իմ կարծիքով էդքան էլ նման չենք)

----------


## Արսեն

> Ես՝ Ծաղկաձորի Փոքր Կեչառիս մատուռում… մատուռն այնքան փոքր է, որ բաց ձեռքերով պատերին եմ դիպչում…


հա, մենակ մենակ գնացիք :Cool: ... մոռացել էի "սավսեմ" :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> Սիրուն նկար է։  
> Փաստորեն, Հնդկաստանում այնքան ցուրտ  էլ կարող է լինել։


Հնդկաստանում հեչ ցուրտ չէր՝ 18-20 աստիճան: Կուրտկաս թող քեզ շփոթության մեջ չքցի. ինքը բազմաֆունկցիոնալ է, տակից հագնելու տաք շերտեր ունի /Դանիայի նկարներում դրանցով եմ/, իսկ երբ այդ շերտերը հանում ես, դառնում է շատ բարակ մի բան:  :Tongue:

----------


## Annushka

Էլի ես ու իմ սրտիկը  :Love:  Ամանոր :Smile:

----------


## Annushka

սա էլ նկարը :Blush:

----------


## Annushka

Ջերմուկ քաղաքի եղևնիները շատ սիրուն են :Smile: 
P3040258.jpg

----------


## Fobus

Ես այդ նույն տեղում ամառն եմ նկարվել .... շաաաաաաատ սիրուն տեղ է

----------


## BOBO

> Ջերմուկ քաղաքի եղևնիները շատ սիրուն են
> P3040258.jpg


 :Shok: 
Մի հատ անհամեստ հարց տամ էլի ոնց եք 120kb upload արել :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

ես :Smile: http://www.imageshare.am/view/56943654/view.jpg

http://www.imageshare.am/view/98071296/view.jpg
այս մեկը նախքին ավատարիս նկարն է :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> եսhttp://www.imageshare.am/view/56943654/view.jpg
> 
> http://www.imageshare.am/view/98071296/view.jpg
> այս մեկը նախքին ավատարիս նկարն է


Բոլորովին իրարից տարբերվող նկարներ են  :Smile:  Նախկին  ավատարիդ նկարն ուղղակի  :Love:  իսկ մյուսում  սիրուն աղջիկ է  :Smile:

----------


## Malu

> եսhttp://www.imageshare.am/view/56943654/view.jpg
> 
> http://www.imageshare.am/view/98071296/view.jpg
> այս մեկը նախքին ավատարիս նկարն է


Իսկապես շատ տարբեր նկարներ են: Կարծես 2 տարբեր աղջիկներ լինեն: Ինձ ավելի շատ 2-րդ նկարը դուր եկավ  :Blush:

----------


## Second Chance

> Իսկապես շատ տարբեր նկարներ են: Կարծես 2 տարբեր աղջիկներ լինեն: Ինձ ավելի շատ 2-րդ նկարը դուր եկավ


Եսիմ :Xeloq:  երևի սանրվածքներն են պատճառը տարբերության

----------


## Dayana

Ես  :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Եսիմ երևի սանրվածքներն են պատճառը տարբերության


Ամինա, միհատ քո դրած հղումով նայի, աչկիս սփոթվել ուրիշի նկար ես դրել  :LOL:  Տարբեր մարդիկ են էդ երկու նկարներում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Guest

> Ես


Վայ ես ինչ վախենալու լավն ես…

----------


## Dayana

> Վայ ես ինչ վախենալու լավն ես…


 :LOL:  վախենալո՞ւ  :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ամինա, միհատ քո դրած հղումով նայի, աչկիս սփոթվել ուրիշի նկար ես դրել  Տարբեր մարդիկ են էդ երկու նկարներում


Չէ ախր ես եմ  :Xeloq:  չեմ հասկանում էտ աստիճան տարբերա որ՞ :Think:  :Blush: 


Դայանա ջան լավ էլ նորմալ սիրուն ես հեչ էլ վախենալու չի գեղեցկությունդ :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

պետական համալսարանի ռեկտորը իր ողջ գեղեցկությամբ:
http://www.imageshare.am/view/84987698/Photo0852.jpg

----------


## Selene

*Dayana*, բայց ինչ լավիկն ես :Love:  
*Amina*, շատ տարբեր ես դուրս եկել երկու նկարներում :Smile: , բայց երկրորոդում շատ երազկոտ ես դուրս եկել, ավելի լավն է :Blush:  :Wink:

----------


## Malu

> Ես


Վայ ինչ պուպուշ աղջիկ է  :Smile:

----------


## Ann87

Amina իրոք շատ տարբեր ես նկարներում,երկրորդում ավելի լավիկն ես :Wink: 
Dayana շատ հմայիչ ես :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Ես





> Վայ ես ինչ վախենալու լավն ես…


Արմինե ջան բանի տեղ մի դիր, Հայկն ա էլի, ինքն էլ չգիտի ինչ ա խոսում, հեչ էլ վախենալու լավը չես

----------


## Ծով

> Ես


Բարի աչքեր, համեստ ժպիտ, երկար մազեր :Love: 
Արի՛ քեզ տանեմ մեր տուն հարս :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> պետական համալսարանի ռեկտորը իր ողջ գեղեցկությամբ:
> http://www.imageshare.am/view/84987698/Photo0852.jpg


Ա՛ն: Սամվելը հարցնում ա:



> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ֆոռումի անդամների հետ

----------


## Lapterik

Սասուն ջան Սամոին ասա, որ կապ չունենար, չէի դնի, ախր մի կապ ունի:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սասուն ջան Սամոին ասա, որ կապ չունենար, չէի դնի, ախր մի կապ ունի:


ԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ :LOL: 
ռեկտերի ձախից քայլողը մեր դասախոսն էր , հետևից քայլողն էլ մեր ասպիրանտներից ա:

բայց կապը որն ա ,Անյուտ ջան ?

----------


## Ծով

:LOL:  Հա, էս նկարը...բայց :Sad:  չհասկացա..

----------


## Lapterik

Կապը էնա, որ ես կամ էս նկարում, ուղղակի չեմ երևում :Jpit:

----------


## Ծով

> Կապը էնա, որ ես կամ էս նկարում, ուղղակի չեմ երևում


Այ :LOL:  :Hands Up:  մեռռռռռռռռռռա
շԱՏ ՍԻՐՈՒՆ ԵՍ ԴՈՒՐՍ ԵԿԵԼ :LOL:  :Love:

----------


## Ծով

Ես խճճվում եմ ու դրա համար խոսքերս ժամանակավոր հետ եմ վերցնում :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մենք…

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Մենք…


Վույ։ Էս ի՞նչ թախծոտ աչուկներ են  :Blush:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վույ։ Էս ի՞նչ թախծոտ աչուկներ են


Ո՞ր մեկինս :Think:

----------


## Lapterik

Մենք: Մի քիչ հոգնած, մաքսիմալ անվորակ:
http://www.imageshare.am/view/27271189/Photo0814.jpg

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ո՞ր մեկինս


Հենց քոնը  :Blush:

----------


## Սերխիո

Հենոյի ոճով :Wink:

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Հենց քոնը


Ինչո՞ւ միայն իրենը, ես կասեի վերից վար:  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Մենք…


Դուք լավն եք :Tongue:  Հատկապես Դուք 2-ում, այսինքն երկրորդ նկարը :Love:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հենոյի ոճով


Չի սազում… համենայն դեպս ինձ համար հաճելի չի (ասեց մեծամիտը)

----------


## Սերխիո

Վեր ջան ,ես ծխախոտի ցավը տանեմ , 14 րոպե առաջկործանվա :Sad:  բա չծխեմ ?հլը 5 հատիկ ունեմ ,ետի քիչ ա ,գնալու եմ առնեմ ,էս գիշերվա համար :Angry2:

----------


## Selene

> Հենոյի ոճով


Լավ ոճ չի,չեմ սիրում ծխախոտ :Blush: 
Քո ոճով ավելի լավը դուրս կգաս :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Արմինե ջան բանի տեղ մի դիր, Հայկն ա էլի, ինքն էլ չգիտի ինչ ա խոսում, հեչ էլ վախենալու լավը չես


Հայկը դա ասեց որպես գովեստի խոսքեր  :Wink: ,  ռուսերենից թարգմանաբար էդ շատ մեծ կոմպլեմենտա  :Blush: 




> Բարի աչքեր, համեստ ժպիտ, երկար մազեր
> Արի՛ քեզ տանեմ մեր տուն հարս


Չեմ գա  :Tongue:  դու ինձ ռեալում տեսար չհավանեցիր   :LOL: 


Հ.Գ. Մերսի որ նկարս հավանեցիք, էդ ուղղակի հաջող նկար էր , ես իրականում  :Baby:  սենց եմ  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Մենք…


 :Love:  Ինչ լավն եք բոլորդ  :Love:

----------


## Ծով

Դայանա՞... Ապատեղեկատվություն  :Angry2:   :LOL:  ... Ես ընդամենը շփոթված էի, որ քեզ տեսա ու ընդամենը ասացի, որ նկարիդ նման չես, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ չհավանեցի  :Tongue: 
Էլ պատճառներ մի՛ որոնի...
Սերն էլ տարիք չի հարցնում  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա՞... Ապատեղեկատվություն  ... Ես ընդամենը շփոթված էի, որ քեզ տեսա ու ընդամենը ասացի, որ նկարիդ նման չես, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ չհավանեցի 
> Էլ պատճառներ մի՛ որոնի...
> Սերն էլ տարիք չի հարցնում


 :LOL:  Դե լավ կգամ  :Blush:  մենակ մի բարկացի

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես ու Արսենը… Ծաղկաձորում

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հենոյի ոճով


աչքիս մի օր էլ ես ծխելուց նկարվեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես ու Արսենը… Ծաղկաձորում


Ես էս նկարը կդնեյի ռոմանտիկ նկարների էջում  :Love:  իհարկե սխալ չհասկանաք, ուղղակի ձյուն ու փաթիլներ տակ մարդիկ...  :Love:

----------


## ivy

> Հենոյի ոճով


Կարգին, սիրուն, տեսքով տղա ես, թե ինչ ես քո նկարները թողած էն Բրեդ Փիթի նկարները շարում, մարդ չի հասկանում:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կարգին, սիրուն, տեսքով տղա ես, թե ինչ ես քո նկարները թողած էն Բրեդ Փիթի նկարները շարում, մարդ չի հասկանում:


որովհետև դու էլ քո գրածի վրա խնդացիր  :Wink:

----------


## Malu

Սա էլ ես  :Blush: 

P.S. Չկարծեք, թե նկարը կեղտոտ է, պարզապես շատրվաններից օբյեկտիվը թրջվել էր  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Ի Մալուի Գարծը ինչի՞ չի երևում  :Shok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> որովհետև դու էլ քո գրածի վրա խնդացիր


 :LOL:  Չէ Բրետ Պիտին նման չես։
Բայց դե դու նենց յուրովի լավն ես  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Սա էլ ես 
> 
> P.S. Չկարծեք, թե նկարը կեղտոտ է, պարզապես շատրվաններից օբյեկտիվը թրջվել էր


 :Smile:  ՇԱտ լավ նկար է  :Love:

----------


## Selene

> Սա էլ ես 
> 
> P.S. Չկարծեք, թե նկարը կեղտոտ է, պարզապես շատրվաններից օբյեկտիվը թրջվել էր


Ման, շատ լավիկն ես :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

_Մալու, սիրուն ես շատ_

----------


## Tigana

Չեմ հասկանում սենց անուշ աղջիկը խի ա հիասթափված հայ տղաներից

----------


## Cassiopeia

Malu  :Love:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Սա էլ ես 
> 
> P.S. Չկարծեք, թե նկարը կեղտոտ է, պարզապես շատրվաններից օբյեկտիվը թրջվել էր


Մալու ես սիրեցի քեզ :Love:

----------


## Anul

Մալու, իիիիինչ սիրուն ես  :Love:

----------


## Malu

Ապրեք երեխեք ջան: Փաստորեն,որ ուզում եմ, ստացվում է դեռ... :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Չեմ հասկանում սենց անուշ աղջիկը խի ա հիասթափված հայ տղաներից


Ես ընդհանրապես տղաներից հիասթափված չեմ, առավել ևս հայ տղաներից: Հայ տղամարդկանց շատ եմ սիրում:Պարզապես դեռ չեմ հանդիպել *ՆՐԱՆ*
 :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

կներեք սարսափելի որակի համար... ես, մի քիչ առաջ  :Smile:   :Drinks:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Աբելյան

հին նկարներ են. էն որ Համալսարանի հավաքականը չեմպիոն դառավ
ափսոս շատ փոքր են  :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Սա էլ ես 
> 
> P.S. Չկարծեք, թե նկարը կեղտոտ է, պարզապես շատրվաններից օբյեկտիվը թրջվել էր


Լավն ես  :Cool:  :Love:

----------


## Selene

> կներեք սարսափելի որակի համար... ես, մի քիչ առաջ


Chilly, ոնց որ քեզ քահանա ձեռնադրելուց լինեն :LOL:  Շատ ուրախ ես դուրս եկել :Smile: 



> հին նկարներ են. էն որ Համալսարանի հավաքականը չեմպիոն դառավ
> ափսոս շատ փոքր են


Ահա, պուճուրիկ նկարներ են :Think:  Էլի երկրոդը լավ էր, որ դու մենակ էիր, մի քիչ մեծ լիներ ոնց որ :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ես ու Արսենը… Ծաղկաձորում


Լավն եք  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> Սա էլ ես 
> 
> P.S. Չկարծեք, թե նկարը կեղտոտ է, պարզապես շատրվաններից օբյեկտիվը թրջվել էր


Վայ ես էլ սենց նկար ունեմ :Love:  ու էլի ջրի բշտիկներով...
բա չէիր մրսում Մալու ջան ախր արդեն ցուրտ էր էտ օրերին :Smile: 
լավն ես :Wink: 
Հայկո լավ նկարներ են :Ok:  համ էլ դու իզուր ես այդքան բողոքում արտաքնից :Wink: 



> Ես ու Արսենը… Ծաղկաձորում


իսկապես ռոմանտիկ նկար է...

----------


## Second Chance

մի հատ ամառային նկար Էլ իմ կողմից...
լավ էր էլի ամռանը :Love:

----------


## Ուրվական

> մի հատ ամառային նկար Էլ իմ կողմից...
> լավ էր էլի ամռանը


 :Love: 
Լավն ես :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

իսկականից  :Ok:

----------


## Malu

> ...
> բա չէիր մրսում Մալու ջան ախր արդեն ցուրտ էր էտ օրերին
> լավն ես


Ճիշտն ասած այդ օրը իսկապես լավ մրսեցի, բայց բանը չհասավ հիվանդանալուն  :Smile: 
Իսկապես որ ամառը շաաատ եմ սիրում  :Love:

----------


## Մանե

Պարապմունքներից հետո սենց վիճակում եմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

> Սա էլ ես 
> 
> P.S. Չկարծեք, թե նկարը կեղտոտ է, պարզապես շատրվաններից օբյեկտիվը թրջվել էր


Սիրուն ես  :Love: 




> մի հատ ամառային նկար Էլ իմ կողմից...
> լավ էր էլի ամռանը


Ամինա  :Blush:  շատ լավն ես  :Smile: 

Հայկ շատ փոքր են նկարները քեզ չեմ տեսնում ։

Չիլլի-ին էլ կարծես ուզում եմ տանջեն ընկերները   :Lol2: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Պարապմունքներից հետո սենց վիճակում եմ


Դիմացի շուտով կպրծնեն էդ բարդ վիճակները  :Smile:

----------


## Axlqalaq

> Մեծացել շաշ եմ դառել... նոր նկատեցի....դեբիլի տեսք ունեմ չէ՞


այո, այո տղա ջան..... 
ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ ՈՒՐԻՇ ԲԱՆ ՉՄՏԱԾԵՔ !!!!` ԱՐԱՄԻԿԸ ԻՆՁԻ ԳԻԴԻ !!! :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Belle

:Blush:  ես՝ Ջավախքի ֆոնի վրա  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> ես՝ Ջավախքի ֆոնի վրա


Շատ հետաքրքիր նկար է... Համ դու ես լավը, համ էլ ֆոնը:  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> ես՝ Ջավախքի ֆոնի վրա


Ինչ լավ նկար է :Smile:  Ես քո փոխարեն ավատար կդնեի սա  :Yes:  :Blush:

----------


## Belle

> Շատ հետաքրքիր նկար է... Համ դու ես լավը, համ էլ ֆոնը:


_ շնորհակալ եմ.._

Ավելացվել է 59 վայրկյան անց



> Ինչ լավ նկար է Ես քո փոխարեն ավատար կդնեի սա


_քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն ջան.. մի օր սրա հերթն էլ կգա_

----------


## Ռեդ

Բելլ, էս ոնց ես սենց մի քանի ֆոնանոց պատկերներ ստեղծում?
Հա հա հա Photoshop-ի մատը խառն ա  :Yes:   :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Child-ը սումչկից հայելին է հանում, որ մակիյաժը դզի փչի....  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 



Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Գուշակեք որ ակումբցին է  :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. Սասուն/քաղաքացի պատասխանը չի ընդունվում  :LOL: 



Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Էս էլ ես... Նոր ակնոց էի տեսել, անպայման պիտի նկարվեի  :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Child-ը սումչկից հայելին է հանում, որ մակիյաժը դզի փչի....


սարքած գորձ ա, չհավատաք  :Shok: 



> Գուշակեք որ ակումբցին է 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սասուն/քաղաքացի պատասխանը չի ընդունվում


Մեսրոպն ա  :Think: 



> Էս էլ ես... Նոր ակնոց էի տեսել, անպայման պիտի նկարվեի


չիմացողը կմտածի բեսամթ քյառթու դեմք ես  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Գուշակեք որ ակումբցին է 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սասուն/քաղաքացի պատասխանը չի ընդունվում 
> 
> 
> 
>  [/IMG]


Մաքուր եղունգներ ունի կարևորը.. :LOL: 
Սասը պռոֆիլից.. :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> էս էլ ես ու Արոնյանը  (4 ժամ շախմատ նայելուց/խաղալուց հետո)


Egern.net, սիրահարվեցի  :Love:

----------


## Kuk

> Egern.net, սիրահարվեցի


Արոնյանի՞ն:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Արոնյանի՞ն:


Արոնյանին նո՞ր եմ տեսնում  :Beee:

----------


## Kuk

> Արոնյանին նո՞ր եմ տեսնում


նոր ես սիրահարվում :Tongue:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> նոր ես սիրահարվում


ես մենակ առաջին  հայացքից եմ սիրահարվում  :Tongue:

----------


## Արամ

> էս էլ ես ու Արոնյանը  (4 ժամ շախմատ նայելուց/խաղալուց հետո)


հեչ նման չի քեզ :Smile:  Ֆոտոշոպա :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Արոնյանին նո՞ր եմ տեսնում


 :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց

Պասպոռտիս նկարը :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Anul

սա էլ ես եմ Արտգեոենց քուչեքում  :LOL:  :LOL:  (Թիֆլիս)

հ.գ. աջն եմ ես....մարդ ես, էլի  :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

> սա էլ ես եմ Արտգեոենց քուչեքում  (Թիֆլիս)
> 
> հ.գ. աջն եմ ես....մարդ ես, էլի


Սիրուն աղջիկ, դու Չարենցի դպրոցի բակում ապրել ե՞ս: 

Դե այսինքն բակում չէ էլի, բակի շենքերից մեկի բնակարաններից մեկում:

----------


## Anul

> Սիրուն աղջիկ, դու Չարենցի դպրոցի բակում ապրել ե՞ս: 
> 
> Դե այսինքն բակում չէ էլի, բակի շենքերից մեկի բնակարաններից մեկում:


հիմա էլ եմ ապրում  :Cool:

----------


## Kuk

> հիմա էլ եմ ապրում


Հա՞: Ուհու :Smile:  շատ եմ եկել ու գալիս ձեր բակ :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_Արամ, ինչ պստո մռութ ունես…_ 

_Anul,լավն ես, թիթիզս…_

----------


## Belle

Էլի ես..  :Smile:

----------


## Moon

Էս նկարն էլ իմ կողմից։

----------


## Kuk

> Էս նկարն էլ իմ կողմից։


Սիրուն նկարա. ինձ դուր եկավ՝ հատկապես գոտիդ. ինչա՞ գրած վրան:

----------


## Moon

> Էս նկարն էլ իմ կողմից։


Լոռիում եմ, չնայած չի երևում։

----------


## Լեո

> Էս նկարն էլ իմ կողմից։


Ինձ էլ կատուն դուր եկավ (իհարկե ոչ էնքան, ինչքան դու ինքդ) :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

էս էլ ես  :Love:  ինչքան եմ ինձ սիրում

----------


## Moon

> *S*-ով սկսվող ինչ-որ բան նկատի ունե՞ս


ժողովու՞րդ, տնաշեններ ոս ուր եք խորացել։ Աչքիս ֆոտոշոփով հետևի  մասը պտի ջնջեի։

Ավելացվել է 51 վայրկյան անց



> էս էլ ես  ինչքան եմ ինձ սիրում


Հով ջան ես քո էս նկարը շատ եմ սիրում, շատ գրավիչ ես այս նկարում։

----------


## Տատ

Լավ, գտա ձևը
Նոյի թիվ չի, հիմա է :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, գտա ձևը
> Նոյի թիվ չի, հիմա է


Տատ, շատ բարի ժպիտ ունեք  :Smile:  (թե ունես ասե՞մ  :Blush: )

----------


## Երկնային

> Լավ, գտա ձևը
> Նոյի թիվ չի, հիմա է


_Հորքուրիս ժպիտը ոնց որ լինի… 

Բարի գալուստ_

----------


## ivy

> Լավ, գտա ձևը
> Նոյի թիվ չի, հիմա է


բայց դու ախր հեչ տատի չես  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Տատ, նման ես գրառումներիդ։  :Smile:  Դեմքիցդ էլ է երևում, որ դեմք ես։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ, նման ես գրառումներիդ։


Ա՛յ թե գովեստ... հաճույքից ցնցվեցի :Ok: 

Շնորհակալություն, ժողովուրդ, իհարկե "դու ասեք" :Blush: :
 Դուքը պահում ենք ջղայն վեճերի համար:

----------


## Երկնային

> մենք


_ուխ-ուխ… վույիիիի… _

----------


## Chuk

> մենք


Մլու՜թ  :Love: 
Իմ նման ա նստել  :Tongue:

----------


## dvgray

> Մլու՜թ 
> Իմ նման ա նստել


Էս ինչ գաղտնի օր ա  :Ok: :  Ոչ մի բանի չեմ հասցնում հասկանամ  :Think: 

Սաղ Ակումբը տակն ու վրա արի: Ու՞ր ա Բարեկամի աղջիկը   :Blush:

----------


## Moon

> Լավ, գտա ձևը
> Նոյի թիվ չի, հիմա է


Lol, Մռութ ու զվարթ դեմք ես։ Բայց ինչի՞ տատ է։ Բայց բազմոցը վերջն ա.,..։)

----------


## Moon

:Smile: *Նորից ես.....*
Վրաստանի սահմանը հեսա կանցնենք....

----------


## Աբելյան

> Էլի ես..


լավ նկար ա  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բարեկամի նկարն եմ ուզում....  :Sad:

----------


## Մելիք

> Բարեկամի նկարն եմ ուզում....


А ключи от квартиры, где деньги лежат?

----------


## Երկնային

> Բարեկամի նկարն եմ ուզում....


_Շատ դարդ մի արա, իրանը չէր…_

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հիմա կարո՞ղ է մի քանի էջ թեմայից դուրս սուգ անեք, ինչ է թե էդ նկարը չեք տեսել։  :Huh:  Սգալ, մխիթարվել, իրար ծեծել և նմանատիպ այլ բաների համար գնացեք Զրուցարան։  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

*Ես ...
Բայց ինչ շաատ եմ սիրում ինձ :*

----------


## Belle

> լավ նկար ա


_շնորհակալ եմ_ 
_ԱրիստոկրաՏ ՝՝ լավ նկեր է.._ 

_Չայլդի նկարներն էլ լավ են.. Չայլդ, էդ մի նկարդ, սև ու սպիտակ, շաաատ պուպուշ ա_

----------


## Moon

> *Ես ...
> Բայց ինչ շաատ եմ սիրում ինձ :*


Բարի դեմք ունես։ Բայց ես ամաչում եմ, չգիտեի, որ տղա ես։ լօլ միշտ աղջիկ եմ պատկերացրել։

----------


## Cesare

*




 Գժուկ!!-ի խոսքերից
					

Բարի դեմք ունես։ Բայց ես ամաչում եմ, չգիտեի, որ տղա ես։ լօլ միշտ աղջիկ եմ պատկերացրել։


Հաա ... Արդեն 3րդ նես, որ ինձ ետ մասին ասում ես ... 
Լուրջա վիճակս 

Իսկ բարի դեմք ... Ես ... Ինչ որ չեն համապատասխանում ...
Ետ հանգամանքներից ա կախված : 






 Belle-ի խոսքերից
					

ԱրիստոկրաՏ ՝՝ լավ նկեր է..


Մերսի ... Ամեն դեպքում ...

Մի հատ ել ես :
Ես խեղճ նկարին ենքան փոքրացրի ....*

----------


## John

Լավ նկարներ են Հայկո

----------


## Երկնային

_ես ու Ռաստան…_

----------


## Ռեդ

> _ես ու Ռաստան…_


Սիրուն ես, Երկնային  :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

> Սիրուն ես, Երկնային


_մեսի…_  :Blush:

----------


## Ռեդ

Եվս մի նկար

----------


## Amaru

> Մի հատ ել ես :
> Ես խեղճ նկարին ենքան փոքրացրի .... [/COLOR][/B]


11-ի ա-ի՞ց էիր դու  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
ես եմ ծիպա  :Blush:  երեկ ավարտական երեկոս էր, քսվել էի  :Blush:   :Bad:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> _ես ու Ռաստան…_


*
Շատ հավեսին նկարներ են...*

----------


## Երկնային

_Ամաաաառ, ինչ սիրուն ես… 

Էմփթուշ, մերսի…_

----------


## NetX

> ես եմ ծիպա  երեկ ավարտական երեկոս էր, քսվել էի


Մռութ ես  :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 11-ի ա-ի՞ց էիր դու 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
> ես եմ ծիպա  երեկ ավարտական երեկոս էր, քսվել էի


Ամառու՜կ, էս ինչ չտեսավարի ես աչքերդ քսել, այ ախչի։  :LOL:  
Բայց կարգին հետաքրքիր տեսք ունես։  :Ok:  Շատ տպավորիչ նկար ա ստացվել։  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> 11-ի ա-ի՞ց էիր դու 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
> ես եմ ծիպա  երեկ ավարտական երեկոս էր, քսվել էի


 :Love:

----------


## ivy

> Ամառու՜կ, էս ինչ չտեսավարի ես աչքերդ քսել, այ ախչի։  
> Բայց կարգին հետաքրքիր տեսք ունես։  Շատ տպավորիչ նկար ա ստացվել։


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, բավականին լավա քսվել, համենայնդեպս, շրթներկ չկա, ինչը արդեն իսկ վատ չի:  :Smile:  Աչուկներն էլ շատ արտահայտիչ են դարձել... Սիրուն-սիրունա:  :Love:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ամառ, լավն ես  :Love:

----------


## Amaru

վայ  :Blush:  ամաչեցի (իբր)  :Blush: 

համ էլ ես ուր, քսվելը ու՜ր… չեմ քսվել, ինձ քսել են  :Jpit:  քանի որ ես ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում էդ ամբողջ մշակույթից, ինձ շրթներկ էլ քսեցին, բայց հենց հայելու մեջ ինձ տեսա ( :LOL: ), մաքրեցի  :Smile:  տենց բաներ… շորիկով նկարս մոտակա օրերս կգցեմ էստեղ  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
մոռացա՝ ասեմ (էսօր շատ եմ խոսում)  :Blush: 

նկարվել էի, որ ուղարկեմ ընկերներիցս մի քանիսին ու վախեցնեմ  :Jpit:  էն էլ չստացվեց  :Cray:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> նկարվել էի, որ ուղարկեմ ընկերներիցս մի քանիսին ու վախեցնեմ  էն էլ չստացվեց


Վայ, ես էլ ունեմ տենց հատուկ վախացնելու համար նախատեսված նկարներ։  :Jpit:  Մենակ մի քանի հոգու եմ ուղարկել ահաբեկության նկատառումներով, արդյունքը բավական գոհացուցիչ էր։  :LOL:  Վերջին ահաբեկվողն էլ ivy-ն էր։ Ուղղակի չգիտեմ՝ Ակումբում արժե դնել, թե շատ կահաբեկվեք, գիշերը չեք քնի։  :Blush:

----------


## ivy

> Վայ, ես էլ ունեմ տենց հատուկ վախացնելու համար նախատեսված նկարներ։  Մենակ մի քանի հոգու եմ ուղարկել ահաբեկության նկատառումներով, արդյունքը բավական գոհացուցիչ էր։  Վերջին ահաբեկվողն էլ ivy-ն էր։ Ուղղակի չգիտեմ՝ Ակումբում արժե դնել, թե շատ կահաբեկվեք, գիշերը չեք քնի։


Չդնես ակումբում, մարդ եղիր:  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> մոռացա՝ ասեմ (էսօր շատ եմ խոսում) 
> 
> նկարվել էի, որ ուղարկեմ ընկերներիցս մի քանիսին ու վախեցնեմ  էն էլ չստացվեց


ես մի թեթև վախեցա  :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

> ես եմ ծիպա  երեկ ավարտական երեկոս էր, քսվել էի


Չքսված ավելի լավն ես  :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

մերսի, գիտեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Արշակ

> Չքսված ավելի լավն ես


Հմո եմ :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> _ես ու Ռաստան…_


Դեմքդ նենց ծանոթ ա  :Think: 
Անունդ ինչ ա ?  :Think:

----------


## Երկնային

> Դեմքդ նենց ծանոթ ա 
> Անունդ ինչ ա ?


_Արուսիկ կամ Նյուտ…_

----------


## Արամ

Ամառուկ ինչ մռութ ես :Love:  :Love:  :Blush: 

Հ.Գ. Չքսված ավելի սիրուն ես :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հ.Գ. Չքսված ավելի սիրուն ես


ինքը գիտի  :Blush:

----------


## Cesare

> 11-ի ա-ի՞ց էիր դու


*Էի ... 

Բաայց ... Իիիսկ ... Շատ կներես ԽԻԻ ՜ ???*

----------


## Արշակ

Հովսեփի ծնունդի նկարները.  :Smile: 

Էս մեր հոբելյարը.  // John


Փիլոն ու Կակտուսիկը՝ ինչ լավն են, չէ՞։ :Smile:   // Philosopher & CactuSoul


Էս մեր ադմինը (պիվոտվելա. հա՛մ ներսից, հա՛մ դրսից :LOL:  )։   // Chuk


Պաղպաղակ եմ բերել, Երոն ուրախացելա.  //Ra$Ta


Ուտուշ–խմուշ.


Հազվագյուտ կադր. Կիտային հազիվ բռնացրել եմ։


Ես ու պստոն։  :Cool:  // Արշակ ու ChildOfTheSky



–Դու էլ ես խմած. :Blush: 
–Էն էլ ո՜նց  :Sulel: 



Սասն էլի լոքշոտվելա.        //Քաղաքացի

----------


## Chuk

> Էս մեր ադմինը (պիվոտվելա. հա՛մ ներսից, հա՛մ դրսից )։   // Chuk


Գոնե ազվնվորեն խոստովանեիր, թե պիվան ով էր վրաս շուռ տվել, չնայած որ խմած չէր... ասենք հոտ էր քաշել, իրան դա էլ ա հերիք: Բայց լավ էլ պրոֆեսիոնալ կերպով թաքցրել եմ մայկայիս պիվոտված հատվածը  :LOL:

----------


## Grieg

> Փիլոն ու Կակտուսիկը՝ ինչ լավն են, չէ՞։  // Philosopher & CactuSoul


հա  :Smile:  շատ լավն են, լավ նկարա

----------


## Արշակ

> Գոնե ազվնվորեն խոստովանեիր, թե պիվան ով էր վրաս շուռ տվել, չնայած որ խմած չէր... ասենք հոտ էր քաշել, իրան դա էլ ա հերիք: Բայց լավ էլ պրոֆեսիոնալ կերպով թաքցրել եմ մայկայիս պիվոտված հատվածը


 :Blush: 
Խոստովանում եմ, ադմին ձաձային ես եմ դրսից պիվոտել։ :Pioneer:   :Blush: 
Բայց ներսինի հետ կապ չունեմ։ :LOL:  Համ էլ, որ դրսից չլիներ, էդ ամբողջ քանակությունը ներսից էր լինելու, չէ՞։ :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

Ապարանի սարերից մեկի վրա  :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

> Ապարանի սարերից մեկի վրա


Վերնագիրն էլ կարող ես դնել` Я свабоден :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վերնագիրն էլ կարող ես դնել` Я свабоден


էտ տիպի մի բանա  :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ապարանի սարերից մեկի վրա


Զագառ ես ընդունում? :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Զագառ ես ընդունում?


Հա բայց կարգին վառվել էի  :Blush:  Քո հերթնա  :Tongue:  :Wink:  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա բայց կարգին վառվել էի  Քո հերթնա


Զագառ ընդունելու?  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Հա բայց կարգին վառվել էի  Քո հերթնա


Ես ոնց ջոկի, Աստղին տեսնելու միակ ձևը հենց հիմա լուսամուտից երկնքին նայելն ա :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Զագառ ընդունելու?


Չէ...

Մի հատ էլ էտ սերիայից  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ...
> 
> Մի հատ էլ էտ սերիայից


Ապարանում, կարմիր շորով...  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ապարանում, կարմիր շորով...


Բայց Ծիծաղալու չի... համ էլ շոր չի մայկայա  :Wink:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Չէ...
> 
> Մի հատ էլ էտ սերիայից


*
Հավեսին նկարա..., բայց նենց կբրդեի*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց Ծիծաղալու չի... համ էլ շոր չի մայկայա


լավ էլ ծիծաղելու ա, դե նկատի չունեի շրջազգեստ

Ավելացվել է 37 վայրկյան անց



> *
> Հավեսին նկարա..., բայց նենց կբրդեի*


 :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Ապարանում, կարմիր շորով...





> Բայց Ծիծաղալու չի... համ էլ շոր չի մայկայա


Իրոք, այ ախպեր, ես էլ նայում էի, որ էտ շոր չի, մայկայա ու զարմանում: Զգում էի, որ մի բան էն չի :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> *
> Հավեսին նկարա..., բայց նենց կբրդեի*


 :Shok:  Չէիր կարա Բռնված էի  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէիր կարա Բռնված էի


որ մտքին դներ ու հավեսով բրթեր, էդ, ինչից որ բռնված ես, հետդ կտանեիր

----------


## ivy

Սամվել, շատ լավն են նկարներդ, ազատության անուշ հոտ ունեն:  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

Ես ու Շուշանը (sh-joy–ը)  պուճուր ժամանակ :Smile: 
Աջ կողմինը ես եմ։


Նման ե՞մ հիմիկվա Արշակին։

----------


## ivy

> Ես ու Շուշանը (sh-joy–ը)  պուճուր ժամանակ
> Աջ կողմինը ես եմ։


միանգամից հասկացա, որ դու աջ կողմի ճուտիկն ես. դեմքիդ արտահայտությունն ու հատկապես հոնքերիդ  պահը հեչ չի փոխվել  :Jpit: 
պուպուշն եք երկուսդ էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Janita Hero

*Դայան*ի նկարները երեխեք՜
http://picasaweb.google.com/Armine.H...n/MeInMunich02

----------


## John

Համալսարանի դիմաց, քննությունից հետո… դասընկերոջս, արդեն համակուրսեցուս, ու ախպորս հետ  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Համալսարանի դիմաց, քննությունից հետո… դասընկերոջս, արդեն համակուրսեցուս, ու ախպորս հետ


Են ում ձեռնա՞ :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## NetX

> Համալսարանի դիմաց, քննությունից հետո… դասընկերոջս, արդեն համակուրսեցուս, ու ախպորս հետ


Ախպորդ անունը Վահան ա՞ :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Համալսարանի դիմաց, քննությունից հետո… դասընկերոջս, արդեն համակուրսեցուս, ու ախպորս հետ


*Վայ ապերիկի աչքերի պահը ինչ նմանա....*

----------


## John

Արամ, ախպորս ձեռն ա  :Smile:  Ախպորս անունը Հայկ ա  :Smile:  ապերիկն էլ շատ ավելի նման ա իրականում  :Smile:

----------


## NetX

> Արամ, ախպորս ձեռն ա  Ախպորս անունը Հայկ ա  ապերիկն էլ շատ ավելի նման ա իրականում


Սխալ ասեցի, 3՛րդ տղաի անունը...

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ, ախպորս ձեռն ա  Ախպորս անունը Հայկ ա  ապերիկն էլ շատ ավելի նման ա իրականում


 :Think:  :Think:  Ախպերտ որերորդնա նկարում՞ :Think:  :Think:  Չտո տը նե պոնիայու :Think:

----------


## John

> Ախպերտ որերորդնա նկարում՞ Չտո տը նե պոնիայու


Արամ ջան, իմ ձեռն ա  :LOL:  մոտեցրած նայեցի, նոր տեսա  :Smile: 




> Սխալ ասեցի, 3՛րդ տղաի անունը...


Վահան չի, բայց շատ հեռու էլ չի՝ Վահագն ա  :Smile:  ճանաչո՞ւմ ես

----------


## Cesare

> Համալսարանի դիմաց, քննությունից հետո… դասընկերոջս, արդեն համակուրսեցուս, ու ախպորս հետ


*Որ հաշվենք 2 հատ բառադի նկարի մեջ ... Լաավ հավեսով նկարա հա ... 
Դեե ... Հայկոի շնորքնա .*

----------


## NetX

> Վահան չի, բայց շատ հեռու էլ չի՝ Վահագն ա  ճանաչո՞ւմ ես


Վահանին եմ ճանաչում :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> Ապարանի սարերից մեկի վրա


Շատ եմ սիրում քո այս նկարները շարքը։
Մռութ ես....։)
Պաչիկ Սամ ջան

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Վայ ապերիկի աչքերի պահը ինչ նմանա....*





> Արամ, ախպորս ձեռն ա  Ախպորս անունը Հայկ ա  ապերիկն էլ շատ ավելի նման ա իրականում


Հա, ճիշտ ա ասում, համ իրականում, համ էլ ուրիշ նկարներում ավելի նման ա Հովսեփին։ Ես մի անգամ նկարը տեսա՝ ասեցի. «Վայ, Հովսեփ, ոնց որ քո փոքր տեսակը լինի...  :Shok:   :Jpit: »։ Հետո որ իրականում տեսա, համոզվեցի, որ Հովսեփի փոքր տեսակն ա։  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

1. Ես 
2. Ես ու Վազգենը  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Ան, մի տեսակ ոնց-որ 70-ականների աղջիկներից լինես:  :Smile:  Սիրում եմ 70-ականները ու այդ ժամանակվա ոճը:  :Smile: 
Ինչպես միշտ, լավ եք նայվում միասին: Վազգենն էլ ոնց-որ թե նիհարել է:  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

Ուլուանա, բա էն պուճուր ժամանակվա թուշիկներդ ո՞ւր են :Unsure:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, մի տեսակ ոնց որ 70-ականների աղջիկներից լինես:  Սիրում եմ 70-ականները ու այդ ժամանակնվա ոճը:


 :Smile: 



> Ինչպես միշտ, լավ եք նայվում միասին: Վազգենն էլ ոնց-որ թե նիհարել է:


Շնորհակալություն։  :Smile: 
Չէ, հեչ էլ չի նիհարել։  :Sad:  Արդեն մի կես տարի կլինի, որ մոտավորապես էդ չաղության ա։ Բայց շուտով նիհարելու ա։  :Jpit: 




> Ուլուանա, բա էն պուճուր ժամանակվա թուշիկներդ ո՞ւր են


Մաշվել–գնացել են...  :Cray:

----------


## CactuSoul

Անուկ :Love:  Լավն ես, մանավանդ 2րդ նկարում :Smile: 

*****
Տեսել ե՞ք, թե ոնց ա Փոքրիկ Իշխանը սիրում իր Վարդին :Love: … Չէ՞:
Դե տեսեք.

----------


## քաղաքացի

Իիիի  :Sad:  էս ֆոտոշոպ ա  :Beee:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Իիիի  էս ֆոտոշոպ ա


Photoshop-ից գաղափար անգամ չունեմ :Secret:  :Blush:

----------


## CactuSoul

Քանի մտել եմ, հատուկ Անուկի :Love:  համար մի քանի նկար էլ տեղադրեմ :Smile: .

----------


## ivy

> Քանի մտել եմ, հատուկ Անուկի համար մի քանի նկար էլ տեղադրեմ.


Վայ, խեղճ Արթուր:  :Jpit: 
Էն երկրորդ նկարում ինչ տառապած տեսք ունի...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Քյաչալացած նկար  :Blush: 



Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
Շաքիի ջրվեժն ա, լավն ա չէ՞  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Քանի մտել եմ, հատուկ Անուկի համար մի քանի նկար էլ տեղադրեմ.


էն աջ նկարում ամենաաջը ես ոնց որ ըլնեմ  :Shok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

վերջը ես ալ աղջիկ վախտերիս նկարներից դնեմ ..  :LOL: 

Ձի-ձի փայտե ձի  :Smile: 



էհ նավս էլ սև ծովում խորտակվեց  :Cray: 

Կեցցե կոմունիզմը  :Lol2: 


ես ու եղբայրս  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Բագրատ, առանց մազերի էլ ես շատ սիմպո:  :Wink:  Ջրվեժն էլ ուղղակի հոյակապ է...
Ներս, էս ինչ լաա~ավն ես:  :Smile:  Համ էլ էդ ժամանակվանից առանձնապես չես փոխվել, մենակ մի քիչ բոյովացել ես:  :Jpit:

----------


## Արշակ

Ներսես, առաջին երկու նկարներում պապայիդ շատ ես նման։ Իսկ են ախբորդ հետի նկարում թևերդ են մենակ պակասում։  :Smile:  Հրեշտակային անմեղ, մի քիչ էլ անջատված մռութ ունես։ :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

«Tigran և Taurus» կամ «ասպիրանտը զինվորի շալակին»  :Cool:

----------


## Երկնային

_Ներս, ինչ մռութո բալիկ ես եղել…_

----------


## Սամվել

Ներսեսը հավեսի Գցեց  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

ԻՆչ էի Ինչ դառա  :Lol2:

----------


## Երկնային

> «Tigran և Taurus» կամ «ասպիրանտը զինվորի շալակին»


_Տիգրանը չգիտեմ ով ա, բայց Տաուրուսը նենց սիմպոյա ստացվել… 

Սամ, փաստորեն դու էլ ես պուճուր եղել…_

----------


## Սամվել

> _Տիգրանը չգիտեմ ով ա, բայց Տաուրուսը նենց սիմպոյա ստացվել… 
> 
> Սամ, փաստորեն դու էլ ես պուճուր եղել…_


Թուու Չստացվեց խափել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Wink:  :Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քանի մտել եմ, հատուկ Անուկի համար մի քանի նկար էլ տեղադրեմ.


Վույ, պոնչոյիս նկարները։  :Love:  Ապրես, Ան ջան։  :Love:   :Yahoo: 



> Վայ, խեղճ Արթուր: 
> Էն երկրորդ նկարում ինչ տառապած տեսք ունի...


Հա, ահավոր։  :Jpit:  



> վերջը ես ալ աղջիկ վախտերիս նկարներից դնեմ ..


Վույ, մռու՜թ։  :Love:  
Ներսես, 3–րդ նկարից սկսած՝ բոլոր նկարներում նույն տեսքն ունես, ինչ որ հիմա։  :LOL: 
Եղբայրդ նման ա քեզ, մենակ թե դու իր մելամաղձոտ տարբերակն ես։  :Jpit: 



> Ներսես, առաջին երկու նկարներում պապայիդ շատ ես նման։ Իսկ են ախբորդ հետի նկարում թևերդ են մենակ պակասում։  *Հրեշտակային անմեղ, մի քիչ էլ անջատված մռութ ունես։*


Ճիշտ և ճիշտ հիմիկվա նման։  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ախպորս պստոնա...ինքն էլա Լիլ  :Smile:  Ուտեմ մռութը  :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Ախպորս պստոնա...ինքն էլա Լիլ  Ուտեմ մռութը


վախ շատ համովնա  :Love: բա մազերի գույնը, վույ.. :Love: 
հեչ հորքուրին չի քաշել :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> վախ շատ համովնա բա մազերի գույնը, վույ..
> հեչ հորքուրին չի քաշել


Քաշելա Մայուշ  :Smile:  Ինքն էլա խելառ  :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ախպորս պստոնա...ինքն էլա Լիլ  Ուտեմ մռութը


Վույ, էս ի՞նչ մռութ ա։  :Love: 
Բայց մի քիչ շա՞տ չի փոքր ակումբի անդամ լինելու համար...  :Unsure:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վույ, էս ի՞նչ մռութ ա։ 
> Բայց մի քիչ շա՞տ չի փոքր ակումբի անդամ լինելու համար...


Ծանոթով գրանցել եմ, Անուլ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Ինչ պայծառ ճստո ա, Լիլ  :Love:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինչ պայծառ ճստո ա, Լիլ


Հա, Չուկ..կյանքս ա  :Smile:

----------


## impression

էդ քրոջ, ախպոր երեխեքը ինչի՞ են միշտ տենց համով ստացվում  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Ախպորս պստոնա...ինքն էլա Լիլ  Ուտեմ մռութը


*Լիլ*, էս ինչ կյանք *Լիլ* ա :Love:

----------


## ivy

Պստոն իսկականից ուտելու բալիկա, շատ համովնա ու սիրուն:  :Smile: 




> էդ քրոջ, ախպոր երեխեքը ինչի՞ են միշտ տենց համով ստացվում


Որ հավեսի գցեն, դուք էլ շուտ ունենաք:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Ես ու Taurus-ը  :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Ես ու Taurus-ը


Ոնց որ վախենալու բիձուկ լինես.. :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Ոնց որ վախենալու բիձուկ լինես..


Մեղքս ի՞նչ թաքցնեմ... տենց էլ կամ  :Blush:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Քաշելա Մայուշ  Ինքն էլա խելառ


Դէ ուրեմն շատ լավնա *Լիլ* ջան.. :Love:

----------


## Chuk

Հ.Գ. Վզիս Չուկիկը լավն ա չէ՞  :Blush:  :Love:

----------


## dvgray

> էդ քրոջ, ախպոր երեխեքը ինչի՞ են միշտ տենց համով ստացվում


Լավ… մի հոգու էլ ես ներկայացնեմ՝
Արսեն  :Smile:   Ազգի ապագա համով ուտողներից  :LOL:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Լավ… մի հոգու էլ ես ներկայացնեմ՝
> Արսեն   Ազգի ապագա համով ուտողներից


*Վայ էս ինչ գոջիյա  
ասա որ քիչ երեխուն ուտացնեն..*

----------


## dvgray

> *Վայ էս ինչ գոջիյա  
> ասա որ քիչ երեխուն ուտացնեն..*


Ու՞մ ասեմ  :LOL: 
Կերցնողներցի մեկը ես էի  :Cool:  Իրա պապաից ու մամայից թաքուն  :Blush:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Ու՞մ ասեմ 
> Կերցնողներցի մեկը ես էի  Իրա պապաից ու մամայից թաքուն


Վայ  :Angry2:  այ *Դվ* 
Էդ երևի քեզա տենց նայում, ասումա դէ արագացրու ուտելիքը բերանս դիր :LOL:  
չանես էլ.. :Nono:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես ու Taurus-ը





> Ոնց որ վախենալու բիձուկ լինես..


Բիձուկը չգիտեմ, բայց լուրջ էս նկարի մեջ վախենալու տեսք ունի. ոնց որ հենց նոր մի քանի հոգու բոբոյավարի արգելափակած լինի։  :LOL:  Իսկ վզից կախված Չուկիկն, իհարկե, լավն ա։  :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ես ու Taurus-ը


_ոչ մի բիձուկ էլ չի…  

իսկ պստոները ուղղակի…_

----------


## Երվանդ

Տաուռուսը Ծովի կենացնա խմում, ու ըստ Ծովի ոգևորված հայացքի, լավ-լավ բաներա ասում :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Տաուռուսը Ծովի կենացնա խմում, ու ըստ Ծովի ոգևորված հայացքի, լավ-լավ բաներա ասում


Հլը Երկնայինին ու իրա կողքի աղջկան (տեղը չեմ բերում` ովա :Dntknw: ) նայեք` հատկապես ձախ ձեռքերը :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Վայ :Shok:  Ծովոի ձեռքն էլ ա տենց :Shok:  Տաուռուսը հիպնոզացրել ա աղջիկներին :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Հլը Երկնայինին ու իրա կողքի աղջկան (տեղը չեմ բերում` ովա) նայեք` հատկապես ձախ ձեռքերը
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Վայ Ծովոի ձեռքն էլ ա տենց Տաուռուսը հիպնոզացրել ա աղջիկներին


Դզող նկար ա: Ե՛ր, մյուսը իմ պուճուր քուրն ա, լապտերիկ ֆանարիկը  :Smile: 
Էդոն սեղանի վրա ռադիո-ֆիզիկա ա արել թողել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տաուռուսը Ծովի կենացնա խմում, ու ըստ Ծովի ոգևորված հայացքի, լավ-լավ բաներա ասում


Վայ, ես էլ կամ  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Դզող նկար ա: *Ե՛ր*, մյուսը իմ պուճուր քուրն ա, լապտերիկ ֆանարիկը 
> Էդոն սեղանի վրա ռադիո-ֆիզիկա ա արել թողել:


Երոն գիտի, ես չգիտեի :LOL: 
Սաս, Լապտերիկը քո քույրիկն ա՞:

Ավելացվել է 46 վայրկյան անց



> Վայ, ես էլ կամ


Լիլ, դու ո՞նց չես հիպնոսացել :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, դու ո՞նց չես հիպնոսացել


Ինձ Քաղն էր հիպնոսացրել  :LOL:  Մինչև էդ  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ծովնա հաջողացրել :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց

Բոլորով :Love: , համարյա :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց

Ես Չուկը ու Հաղթանակը :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Կասկադում

----------


## Chuk

Եեեեեր, էդ սաղ նկարները պլյուս չդրածներդ փաթեթով, որակով ուզում եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Երոոոո , էն նկարը քցի որ ես քովրա եմ :LOL:  :LOL:  իսկ դու էն հարիֆ :LOL:  Սասի վրա  :LOL:  բոց նկարա

----------


## Աբելյան

վաղուց նկար չեմ դրել.

----------


## Երկնային

_Երոյի դրած նկարները մոտս չի բացում…_

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նկարներն անհետացել են...  :Sad:  Վրաները սեղմելիս մեծ տարբերակը չի բացում... Not Found...

----------


## Աբելյան

իմ մոտ էլ ա տենց

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ ա, նկարներն արդեն երևում են։  :Smile: 
Հավես նկարներ էին, հատկապես էն իրար գլխի լցված որ նկարվել եք բոլորդ, էդ նկարը շատ լավն ա։  :Hands Up:  Ի դեպ, բացի էդ նկարից, մնացած բոլոր նկարներում բոլորի դեմքերը մի տեսակ դեֆորմացված են դուրս եկել, ինչի՞...  :Unsure:

----------


## Մանե

Ես էլ ես :Smile:  Վիպուսկնոյի =ամանակ :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես էլ ես Վիպուսկնոյի =ամանակ


Շատ հաջող նկար է:  :Ok:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ես էլ ես Վիպուսկնոյի =ամանակ


Լավ թխացել ես Մանե :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Լավ թխացել ես Մանե


Մի քանի օդնոկլասնիկային նկարներ էլ իմ կողմից  :Blush:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ծովնա հաջողացրել


Հավեսնա :Smile:  Ո՜նց էլ բռնացրելա։




> Ես Չուկը ու Հաղթանակը


Լավ նկարա։ :Smile:  Եր, Չուկի ուսին դրած ձեռներից ո՞րնա քոնը։  :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

> Մի քանի օդնոկլասնիկային նկարներ էլ իմ կողմից


Շատ պուճուր են նկարները, բան չի երևում.

Իմ սիրած նկարներից դնեմ :Love:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Շատ պուճուր են նկարները, բան չի երևում.
> 
> Իմ սիրած նկարներից դնեմ


Լավ ընդմիջումից հետո կուղղեմ  :Blush: 

Քո նկարներն շատ լավն են սիրունիկ էլ աղջիկ ես  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Շատ պուճուր են նկարները, բան չի երևում.
> 
> Իմ սիրած նկարներից դնեմ


 :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## Second Chance

> Լավ ընդմիջումից հետո կուղղեմ 
> 
> Քո նկարներն շատ լավն են սիրունիկ էլ աղջիկ ես


 


> 


Մերսի որ հավանեցիք :Smile:  :Blush:

----------


## Grace43

> Իմ սիրած նկարներից դնեմ


Ան լավն ես շատ:Էս ել ես եմ՝նարնջագույն բլուզկովը՝

----------


## Second Chance

> Ան լավն ես շատ:Էս ել ես եմ՝նարնջագույն բլուզկովը՝


Դու էլ ես լավը սիրուն աղջիկ ես,  :Smile: ու ասեմ ծանոթա թվում դեմքդ շատ :Xeloq:

----------


## Մանե

> Շատ հաջող նկար է:


Մերսի :Smile: 



> Լավ թխացել ես Մանե


Երբեք էլ սպիտակ մաշկով չեմ փայլել,ցորենամորթ եմ :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հավեսնա Ո՜նց էլ բռնացրելա։
> 
> 
> Լավ նկարա։ Եր, Չուկի ուսին դրած ձեռներից ո՞րնա քոնը։


Մանավանդ իմ հոգնած դեմքը  :Sad:   :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ծովնա հաջողացրել
> 
> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
> 
> Բոլորով, համարյա


Ես նկարների վրա շատ լավն եք :Love: 
Ուրախ, երջանիկ, կինոյի երեխեք  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Նորո ախպերս ու ես :Cool:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Նորո ախպերս ու ես


Էխ Երո ջան Նորո ախպեր ա մնացել որ…

----------


## Աբելյան

իմ մոտ էլ երևացին
շատ լավ նկարներ էին  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
էս էլ սենց  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

նենց չերևաց  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նորո ախպերս ու ես


Վայ, Երոն ինչքան ա նիհարել...  :Shok:

----------


## Goga

1.Ծառայում եմ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը :Pioneer:   :LOL: 

2.Ալկոհոլը օգտակար է առողջությանը :Ok:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 1.Ծառայում եմ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը 
> 
> 2.*Ալկոհոլը օգտակար է առողջությանը*


Էն հետևում երևացող մսերն էլ նենց ոչինչ «օգտակար» են։  :LOL: 
Երկրորդ նկարդ ինչ լավն ա  :Smile: ՝ չհաշված մեջը եղած իմ չսիրած աքսեսուարները...  :Blush:

----------


## Goga

> Էն հետևում երևացող մսերն էլ նենց ոչինչ «օգտակար» են։ 
> Երկրորդ նկարդ ինչ լավն ա ՝ չհաշված մեջը եղած իմ չսիրած աքսեսուարները...


 :LOL:  Ան ջան դրա համար էլ դրանց մեջքով եմ կանգնել :Wink: ;

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան դրա համար էլ դրանց մեջքով եմ կանգնել;


Բայց էդ իմ ասածների մեջ ձեռքիդ մեջինն էլ էր մտնում։  :Jpit:

----------


## Երկնային

> 1.Ծառայում եմ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը 
> 
> 2.Ալկոհոլը օգտակար է առողջությանը


_աաաա, լավն ես…_ 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Իմ սիրած նկարներից դնեմ


_հավես նկարներ են…_ 




> Էս ել ես եմ՝նարնջագույն բլուզկովը՝


_Բարի հայացք ունես…_ 




> Ծովնա հաջողացրել


_ինչ սիրուն ա… շատ լավ նկար ա…_

----------


## Երվանդ

Հատուկ Երոի խնդրանքով, Սասունի դեմքի արտահայտությունից կարաք ջոգեք, որ 2 Երոներով նստած ենք Սասունի գիրկը :Shok:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հատուկ Երոի խնդրանքով, Սասունի դեմքի արտահայտությունից կարաք ջոգեք, որ 2 Երոներով նստած ենք Սասունի գիրկը


Վայ, էս ինչ երվանդաշատ նկար ա։  :LOL: 
Խեղճ Սասունչիկ, ճխլել եք խեղճ երեխուն։  :Sad:

----------


## unknown

> 1.Ծառայում եմ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը 
> 
> 2.Ալկոհոլը օգտակար է առողջությանը


Գոգա    ջան   շատ   սիրուն   նկարներ  են :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## varduuhi

txas e

----------


## Second Chance

> txas e


Վայ Վարդուհի ջան տղա ունե՞ս :Smile: , շատ լավիկն է  շատ :Love: 
Իսկ քեզ ե՞րբ ենք տեսնելու :Blush:

----------


## Elmo

Հե հե . Էս ինչ լավնա: Համփ իրան:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ճուտը հրաշք ա, բայց նկարի ձևավորումը ահավոր ա  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ճուտը հրաշք ա, բայց նկարի ձևավորումը ահավոր ա


Հա, իսկականից, շատ լավն ա, ուզում եմ մսիկները պոկեմ, բայց էդ սարսափելի վարդի միջից հանեք էդ գյոզալ էրեխուն  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> txas e


_վույ ազիզ ջան…_

----------


## Elmo

Ես ու մուռութիկս` Annushka.

----------


## Selene

> Ես ու մուռութիկս` Annushka.


Լավն եք :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Ելի ադնակլասնիկի անկապ նկար :

----------


## Elmo

> Լավն եք


  :Blush:  շնորհակալություն: Ձեզնից լավը չլինենք :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ես ու մուռութիկս` Annushka.


Ճիշտ որ շատ գեղեցիկ զույգ էք :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Չեչենական ոճով :Goblin:  :Scare:  (սրտից թույլ մարդկանց խորհուրդ չէի տա նայել :Nea:   :LOL:  )

----------


## Սամվել

> Չեչենական ոճով (սրտից թույլ մարդկանց խորհուրդ չէի տա նայել  )


Ըհը աչքիս որ մի օր Ձկնորսության գնանք դու էլ ես գալու  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 30 վայրկյան անց
http://www.imagger.com/view/90040_photo.jpg.html

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես ու մուռութիկս` Annushka.


Վայ, դու Աննուշկայի նշանա՞ծն ես։  :Shok:  Չգիտեի, որ դու էլ ես ակումբից։  :Jpit:  
Լավն նկար է։  :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

յո!  :Jpit: 


էս նկարը դրե՞լ էի  :Smile: 


վիպուսկնՕ-ից առաջ  :Blush: 


 :Tongue:  երեկ չէ առաջի օրը՝ պարապմունքից հետո…

----------


## Elmo

> Վայ, դու Աննուշկայի նշանա՞ծն ես։  Չգիտեի, որ դու էլ ես ակումբից։  
> Լավն նկար է։


Ահա  :Love: : Դե ես քիչ խոսկան եմ ստեղ :Blush: : Շնորհակալություն: Անվանակցիս ու քեզ երջանկություն:

----------


## Լեո

> Ըհը աչքիս որ մի օր Ձկնորսության գնանք դու էլ ես գալու


  Սիրով :Smile:  
Հ.Գ. Ես ձկնորսության լավ տեղեր գիտեմ :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Ասի մի անգամ է ես դնեմ :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

> Ասի մի անգամ է ես դնեմ


Լավն է: Բայց մի նկատառում հենց սկզբից աչքի զարկեց: Որ պատուհանը մեջքեցտ է ու լուսը ընկնելու է մոնիտորի վրա: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմանմբ տեղտ լավն է: Աշխարհի քարտեզն էլ ճիշտ ես անում որ աջ կողմից էս պահում  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> յո! 
> 
> էս նկարը դրե՞լ էի 
> 
> վիպուսկնՕ-ից առաջ 
> 
>  երեկ չէ առաջի օրը՝ պարապմունքից հետո…


Ամառուկ, նենց լավն ես, հատկապես վիպուսկնՕ-ից առաջ:  :Blush:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

էս էլ ես  :Cool:   :Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ժող հլը Լիլի հայացքը նայեք :LOL:  :LOL: , տենաս ինչա տեսել որի նշանակությունը չի կարողանում հասկանա :Think:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Ժող հլը Լիլի հայացքը նայեք, տենաս ինչա տեսել որի նշանակությունը չի կարողանում հասկանա


զզվանք, ինչ ես ղժում վրես  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող հլը Լիլի հայացքը նայեք, տենաս ինչա տեսել որի նշանակությունը չի կարողանում հասկանա


Ինձ թվումա` Լիլը ինչ-որ բանի մասինա խորացած մտածում:  :Smile: 
Գոգան ու Սելենը ինչ նման են իրար... կամ էլ ինձ էդպես թվաց:  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Ժող հլը Լիլի հայացքը նայեք, տենաս ինչա տեսել որի նշանակությունը չի կարողանում հասկանա


Լավ էլ հայացքա բայց, Եր :Think:  Ինձ դուր եկավ :Smile: 
Դու իմ հայացիքց խոսա, տենաս՝ ինչի եմ տենց նայում քեզ :Xeloq: , էլ չեմ ասում մեր ձեռքի փուչիկները :Smile:  :Smile:  
Ivy, հիմնականում  մեզ ասում են, որ կամ շատ ենք նման, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես նման չենք :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, էդ ի՞նչ հայացք–մայացքից եք խոսում... Ես էլ կարծեցի՝ նոր նկարներ կան, չեմ նկատել, բայց նորից նայեցի, ձեր ասած նկարը չգտա... Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ ա կատարվում...  :Unsure:  Կարո՞ղ ա՝ ինձ մոտ չի երևում...  :Sad: 

Վայ, նոր երևաց...  :Shok: 
Բայց իրոք, էս ինչ սպանիչ հայացք ա։  :LOL:

----------


## Հենո



----------


## dvgray

Հենո
Մազերտ որտե՞ղ ես կտրում  :Smile: 
Լավ վարսավիր ունես , տեղը ասա մենք էլ օգտվենք  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> էս էլ ես


Վայ, փաստորեն, առաջին ավատարումդ դու էիր, հա՞։ Էս նկարն էր, չէ՞։ Հետաքրքիր նկար ա։ Սիրուն մազեր ունես  :Smile: , իսկ դեմքդ, ցավոք, չի երևում։  :Sad: 



> 


Հենո, սանրվածքդ սազում ա։  :Smile:  Լավ նկար ա։

----------


## Chuk

> էս էլ ես


Ասեմ, որ էս նկարդ դուրս շատ-շատ է գալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

> Վայ, փաստորեն, առաջին ավատարումդ դու էիր, հա՞։ Էս նկարն էր, չէ՞։ Հետաքրքիր նկար ա։ Սիրուն մազեր ունես , իսկ դեմքդ, ցավոք, չի երևում։  ։


ահա առաջին ավատարում  էս նկարն էի դրել, մերսիկներ  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 58 վայրկյան անց



> Ասեմ, որ էս նկարդ դուրս շատ-շատ է գալիս


վայ մերսիկներ Չուկ ջան, չգիտեի, որ նկարս հաջողված է   :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> ահա առաջին ավատարում  էս նկարն էի դրել, մերսիկներ


_Լավն ես…_ 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> վայ մերսիկներ Չուկ ջան, չգիտեի, որ նկարս հաջողված է


_Չուկն առանձնահատուկ թուլություն ունի կարմիր գույնի, գլխարկների ու կարմիր գլխարկների նկատմամբ…_

----------


## ivy

> էս էլ ես


թիթիզիկ  :Tongue:

----------


## Հենո

> Հենո
> Մազերտ որտե՞ղ ես կտրում 
> Լավ վարսավիր ունես , տեղը ասա մենք էլ օգտվենք


Հատուկ վարսավիր չունեմ ունեմ ընկերուհիներ , որ լավ ֆենում են ու կտրում , բայց մենակ իմ համարա էլի :Wink: 
Որ լավ վարսավիր գտնես ու ասես թե ոնց էս ուզում շատ էլ լավ քո ուզած ձևով կսարքեն :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հենո, սանրվածքդ սազում ա։  Լավ նկար ա։


Մերսի :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Հատուկ վարսավիր չունեմ ունեմ ընկերուհիներ , որ լավ ֆենում են ու կտրում , բայց մենակ իմ համարա էլի
> Որ լավ վարսավիր գտնես ու ասես թե ոնց էս ուզում շատ էլ լավ քո ուզած ձևով կսարքեն


Չեն սարքի  :Wink: :  Իմ փորձից գիտեմ: Իմ անտեր գլքիս վրա մազերս քիչ ա ու հավանաբար խելքս ա մենակ շատ  :Wink:   :LOL:  
Իսկ վարսավիրները էտ դեպքում չգիտեն ինչ անեն, որովհետև ամեն մի մազի հատիկ ես եմ ասում ոնց կտրեն ու վերջում լացելու բան ա ստացվում  :LOL:

----------


## varduuhi

> Վայ Վարդուհի ջան տղա ունե՞ս, շատ լավիկն է շատ
> Իսկ քեզ ե՞րբ ենք տեսնելու


Մերսի :Blush: : Հնարավոր է շուտով ես էլ հայտնվեմ :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Ճուտը հրաշք ա, բայց նկարի ձևավորումը ահավոր ա


Դե էսպես ասած առաջին ձեռքս է photo shop անելու :Blush: : Բայց ես սիրում եմ էս նկարը :Blush: :

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց

Էլի տղաս  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Janita Hero

> Չեչենական ոճով (սրտից թույլ մարդկանց խորհուրդ չէի տա նայել  )


Սաղ հեչ, բայց ջինսդ նասկիներիդ մեջ վերջն ա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## varduuhi

> Սաղ հեչ, բայց ջինսդ նասկիներիդ մեջ վերջն ա


Իրոք որ :Smile: , չէի նկատել :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> Մերսի: Հնարավոր է շուտով ես էլ հայտնվեմ
> Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
> Էլի տղաս


իսկապես շատ լավն է տղադ  :Love: , բայց քո նկարն էլ դիր էլի :Blush:  ես նենց եմ սիում մամաների նկաևներ նայել  :Blush:  հենց բալիկ եմ տեսնում  հա մտածում եմ տեսնես իրա մաման ինչպիսինա  և հակառակը :Smile:

----------


## varduuhi

> իսկապես շատ լավն է տղադ , բայց քո նկարն էլ դիր էլի ես նենց եմ սիում մամաների նկաևներ նայել  հենց բալիկ եմ տեսնում հա մտածում եմ տեսնես իրա մաման ինչպիսինա և հակառակը


Իսկ ես արդեն քո նկարները նայել եմ :Smile: : Շատ լավիկն ես :Wink:  :Ok:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սաղ հեչ, բայց ջինսդ նասկիներիդ մեջ վերջն ա


Վայ, ճիշտ ա, ես էլ չէի տեսել։  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Էլի խժժալու նկար եմ գտել :LOL: , էս նկարում ես ոնց որ ինչ որ գազան լինեմ ասենք արջ, որը որսա բռնել :LOL: , հլը Արուսիկի դեմքի արտահայտությունը :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Խեղճ Նյութ ու Գալո..... :Cray: 

Ճզմեցիր խեղճերին, անխիղճ....  :Sad:

----------


## impression

Վայյյյյյ, Եր ջան, դու էն կղզին որ գնաս, հաստատ հետդ մի ծիտ վերցրու, Արուսիկը մեղք ա  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
տնաշեն, գոնե բիբերի կարմրությունը ուղղեիր, լրիվ ոնց որ վամպիր լինես  :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

> Էլի խժժալու նկար եմ գտել, էս նկարում ես ոնց որ ինչ որ գազան լինեմ ասենք արջ, որը որսա բռնել, հլը Արուսիկի դեմքի արտահայտությունը


 այս նկարի անունը կարելի է դնել *ահա գայլը բռնեց երկու նապաստակ*  :LOL: 
հենց տեսա դա մտքովս անցավ :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

Լավնա նկարս՞
23.07.08 :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

Շաաատ, Հենո ինչի մոդել չես դառնում՞  :Think:

----------


## Երկնային

_Շատ լավն ա…_

----------


## Հենո

լոոլ
կմտածեմ էտ ուղղությամբ :Wink:  Լապտերիկ ջան

Մերսի Նյուտ ջան :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Լավնա նկարս՞
> 23.07.08


Արդեն քվեարկել եմ  :Tongue:  Լավն ա :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Երոն պիտի Խիչկոկի ֆիլմերում նկարահանվեր:
Նյուտն ու Լիլոն էլ զոհերի դերում կլինեին, հետո կինոի վերջում կպարզվեր որ սաղ համակառակն ա :Tongue:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Մի քանի հատ հին նկար դնեմ աղջիկ վախտվաս նկարներից  :Smile: 
Էխ հեյ գիդի ջահելություն  :Smile: 

Էսիգ առաջին մոդելս ա թռիչքի մեջ, անունը Անահիտ  :Love:  էր` կորավ  :Cray: 

Էսիգ, ձախից` երկրորդ մոդելս ա` Աստղիկը, թռիչքային մականունը _«Leopard»_, էլի կորավ  :Cray: 

Էս ել վերջին մոդելս էր` Նենե-ն, թռիքչային մականունը _«The Bird»_ սրա կորստի հետ լքեցի մարզաձևը` վիշտը ծանր էր, չդիմացա  :Cray: 


Հ.Գ. Մոդելներիս անունները հայկական դիցարանի աստվածուհիների անուններով էի դնում  :Love: 

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք 2-րդ նկարի ձախ մոդելի պոչին այո այո դուք ճիշտ էք ձեր առջև հայկական եռագունն է, ես փոքրուց դաշնակ եմ եղել  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

Յա, Նոր, էս դու՞ էլ ես ավիամոդելինգով զբաղվել  :Shok: 
Չգիտեի  :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Յա, Նոր, էս դու՞ էլ ես ավիամոդելինգով զբաղվել 
> Չգիտեի


Ախպեր էն 2-րդ նգարի աջ  մոդելը Էդոի մոդելն ա :Wink: 
Ես նույնիսկ հաջողացրել եմ ՀՀ չեմպիոն լինել  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Ախպեր էն 2-րդ նգարի աջ  մոդելը Էդոի մոդելն ա
> Ես նույնիսկ հաջողացրել եմ ՀՀ չեմպիոն լինել


Վաու~  :Smile: 
Էս քանի օրը գնամ Էդոյին տեսնելու  :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Վաու~ 
> Էս քանի օրը գնամ Էդոյին տեսնելու


Բարևներս կփոխանցես մեր զինվոր ապերներին  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Էսիգ, ձախից` երկրորդ մոդելս ա` Աստղիկը, թռիչքային մականունը _«Leopard»_, էլի կորավ


Ինչ էլ դաժանաբար ես բռնել խեղճերի գլխներից։ :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ինչ էլ դաժանաբար ես բռնել խեղճերի գլխներից։


Ամենաամուր ու ծանրության կենտրոնին մոտ տեղն ա Արշակ ջան  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆելո

ես ու քույրս

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էլի խժժալու նկար եմ գտել, էս նկարում ես ոնց որ ինչ որ գազան լինեմ ասենք արջ, որը որսա բռնել, հլը Արուսիկի դեմքի արտահայտությունը


Չէ, Եր ջան, ես նախքան Արուսիկի դեմքի արտահայտությունը տեսնելը քո դեմքի արտահայտությունը տեսա, որը շատ պուպուշ ա  :Love: , նենց որ զոհերի մասին խոսք գնալ չի կարող, շատ հավեսով ու սիրով ես բռնել երկուսին էլ։  :Tongue:  Կայֆ նկար ա։  :Smile:  Թե Արուսիկն ինչի ա տենց դեմք ընդունել՝ չգիտեմ...  :Dntknw:   :Jpit:  Իսկ Գալաթեայի դեմքի արտահայտությունը համապատասխան ա։  :Jpit: 



> ես ու քույրս


Էս ինչ լուրջ ես։  :Shok:

----------


## Աբելյան

բուսաբանականում

----------


## Արամ

> բուսաբանականում


ես են տարբերակնա էլի ես ու մատրասը :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> բուսաբանականում


Մեջքիտ ճանճ ա կանգնած: ձեռտը գցի քշի թոռ գնա:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեջքիտ ճանճ ա կանգնած: ձեռտը գցի քշի թոռ գնա:


Բայց էդ ճանճ չի։  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց էդ ճանճ չի։


Հաստատ ճանճ ա  :LOL: :  Լավ մեծացրել եմ նկարը ու ուսումնասիրել  :LOL: : Անգամ ճանճի բեղիկներն եմ տեսել   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հաստատ ճանճ ա :  Լավ մեծացրել եմ նկարը ու ուսումնասիրել : Անգամ ճանճի բեղիկներն եմ տեսել


ինձ թվում ա հրազենային գնդակի բացած անցք ա  :Think:   :Xeloq: 

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց



> ես ու քույրս


սիրուն շորիկ ա  :Love:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էլի խժժալու նկար եմ գտել, էս նկարում ես ոնց որ ինչ որ գազան լինեմ ասենք արջ, որը որսա բռնել, հլը Արուսիկի դեմքի արտահայտությունը


գայլը և ուլիկները  :Hands Up:

----------


## Katka

Ինչպիսինն եմ, լավն եմ???

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջին էջերը մոտս չեն բացվում։  :Sad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց

Ճանաչում եք՞՞

----------


## Janita Hero

> Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց
> 
> Ճանաչում եք՞՞


Ուհու  :Yes: 
Եվա :Wink:  տնտեսից :Ok:

----------


## Chuk

Ահա այսպես է պահում «Դար» ակումբի ադմինիստրատորը մոդերատորին...

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ահա այսպես է պահում «Դար» ակումբի ադմինիստրատորը մոդերատորին...


Վառեեել դրան  :Goblin: 
Լավ նկար ա, Արտ էդ սասունը ինչ ա արել ասա մենք հանկարծ տենց բան չանենք էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ահա այսպես է պահում «Դար» ակումբի ադմինիստրատորը մոդերատորին...


_աաաա, ինչ մռութ եք… _

----------


## Ֆելո

> Էս ինչ լուրջ ես։


անլուրջ "աներձագ" որտեղ ես տեսել? :Smile: 




> սիրուն շորիկ ա


կփոխանցեմ :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ես են տարբերակնա էլի ես ու մատրասը


Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ ֆրանսիացիները ասում են. «պարոն, Ձեր տիկինը վաղուց գնացել է»  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մեջքիտ ճանճ ա կանգնած: ձեռտը գցի քշի թոռ գնա:


ոչ մի ճանճ էլ չկա  :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց
> 
> Ճանաչում եք՞՞


Լավն ես :Wink: 



> Ուհու 
> Եվա տնտեսից


Նեա, Եվան չի :Tongue:  չնայած մի քիչ Եվային նմանություն կա էս նկարում :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես՝ մի քանի օր առաջ  :Smile:  



Ես ու ամուսինս  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ան, սիրուն ես շատ
էֆֆեկտնի  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Իրար Շա՜տ եք սազում  :Smile:  շա՜տ լավն եք  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ուհու 
> Եվա տնտեսից


Չէէէէէէ  :Sad:  Ես եմ  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ահա այսպես է պահում «Դար» ակումբի ադմինիստրատորը մոդերատորին...


  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Լավն եք  :Tongue:

----------


## Selene

> Ես՝ մի քանի օր առաջ  
> 
> 
> 
> Ես ու ամուսինս


Լավ նկարներ են :Smile: 
Ան ջան,  էսպես կիսախուճուճ արած մազերդ փոխում են տեսքդ :Wink:

----------


## ivy

Սա էլ մենք:  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Սա էլ մենք:


Վա՜յ,  ինչ լավն եք :Love:  Բա շապիկները, շապիկները  :Rolleyes: 
Բայց էն մի աղջկան  կարծես թե չեմ ճանաչում :Think:  Մեր ակումբից է? :Unsure:

----------


## ivy

> Վա՜յ,  ինչ լավն եք Բա շապիկները, շապիկները 
> Բայց էն մի աղջկան  կարծես թե չեմ ճանաչում Մեր ակումբից է?


Չէ, ինքը Ներսեսի հետ է աշխատում:  :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

էսօրվա նկար :Cool:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Սա էլ մենք:


Մենքը չի երևում  :Sad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Մենքը չի երևում


+1  :Sad:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> +1


Վեռ էս 3-4 օր ա մի բան ես ուզում հասկացրած լինես տենց էլ չեմ լավ չեմ ջոգում, այ մարդ թե բան կա ասա վայ թե չէ էդ +1-ը մի տեսակ միանշանակ չի էլի ջոգում ե՞ս   :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Մենքը չի երևում


Փորձ համար երկու:  :Smile:  Հուսով եմ հիմա կերևա...

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ինչ լավն եք...

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Փորձ համար երկու:  Հուսով եմ հիմա կերևա...


Երևաց  :Yahoo:

----------


## Selene

Գառնու ձորում :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վա՜յ , Փերի՞ , ամաա՜ն , չէի տեսել :Shok:

----------


## Lapterik

Վույս Մերի, լավ ես դուրս եկել  :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> Վա՜յ , Փերի՞ , ամաա՜ն , չէի տեսել


Բայց ի՞նչն էտքան զարմացրեց, այ Պետրոս ջան :Unsure:  :Smile: 



> Վույս Մերի, լավ ես դուրս եկել


Ապրես, Անյուտ ջան :Blush:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բայց ի՞նչն էտքան զարմացրեց, այ Պետրոս ջան


Դե վաղուց Փերու կերպարանք չէի տեսել :Blush:

----------


## Selene

> Դե վաղուց Փերու կերպարանք չէի տեսել


Վայ :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Գառնու ձորում


լավ նկարներ են  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լավ նկարներ են
> Ան ջան,  էսպես կիսախուճուճ արած մազերդ փոխում են տեսքդ


Շնորհակալ եմ, Մերի ջան։  :Smile:  Իսկ կիսախուճուճ մազերս «արած» չեն, բնականից տենց են։  :Blush: 

Այվուլիկ, ձեր նկարներն էլ էին հավես։ Բայց շապիկիդ գույնը տենց չէի պատկերացնում։ 




> էսօրվա նկար


Վայ, ինչ հավես նկար ա։  :Ok: 




> Գառնու ձորում


Լավ ես դուրս եկել։  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Փորձ համար երկու:  Հուսով եմ հիմա կերևա...


Կարոտեցի քեզ Ռիպ  :Blush:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Փորձ համար երկու:  Հուսով եմ հիմա կերևա...


 
*
Երեխեք բա մնացած երեքը ովքեր են...?*

----------


## Dayana

> *
> Երեխեք բա մնացած երեքը ովքեր են...?*


Ձախից աջ։ 
 Այվի  :Love:  
 Ներսես_AM  :Tongue: 
 Sh_joy  :Smile: 
 Լիլիթ  -  մեր ֆիրմայիցա   :Wink:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Ձախից աջ։ 
>  Այվի  
>  Ներսես_AM 
>  Sh_joy 
>  Լիլիթ  -  մեր ֆիրմայիցա


Վայ փաստորեն իրանք են  Ներսես_AM , Sh_joy - ը , շատ գեղեցիկ զույգ են, սազում են.. :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կողքիս աղջիկն ինձ շատ բան սովորեցրեց… Մուկ հերձել, մակերիկամների միջուկային հյուսվածքից առանձին բջիջներ ստանալ, էլեկտրոդներ պատրաստել, ամբողջ սարքը միացնել, սեկրեցիա ստանալ, արդյունքները վերլուծել, գիտական հոդված գրել… Բայց ամենակարևորը, որ սովորեցի, այն էր, որ ԵՍ ԿԱՐՈՂ եմ այդ ամենը:

----------


## Anul

Կեցցե~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ս  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Janita Hero

> Ձախից աջ։ 
>  Այվի  
>  Ներսես_AM 
>  Sh_joy 
>  Լիլիթ  -  մեր ֆիրմայիցա


Թե չէ Ներսեսն էլ ձեր ֆիրմայից չի հա՞ :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

> Թե չէ Ներսեսն էլ ձեր ֆիրմայից չի հա՞


Դու էլ ես մեր ֆիրմայից  :LOL:  ուղղակի նախկին  :Tongue:

----------


## Janita Hero

> Դու էլ ես մեր ֆիրմայից  ուղղակի նախկին


կամ էլ կլինեմ չէ՞ :Hands Up:  ձեր ֆիրմայից: Համ էլ ուրեմն ոչ թե ես եմ քո նախկին ֆիրմայից , այլ դու ես մեր ֆիրմայի նախկին աշխատակից  :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Ծով

*ժոոոոոոոող, Ձեր ֆիրմայի նկարը դրե՛ք, տեսնեմ էլի*

----------


## Dayana

> *ժոոոոոոոող, Ձեր ֆիրմայի նկարը դրե՛ք, տեսնեմ էլի*


 :Nea:   :Tongue:  օֆտոպում ենք  :Wink:  
տես Guest-ի ստորագրությունը  :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Վերջին նկարներից են երեևի  :Think: , այս տարվա են հաստատ  :Ok:  կարճաթև եմ... :Xeloq:  ուրեմն ամառվա նկար ա  :Lol2:

----------


## Dayana

Սվետ կարոտել եմ  :Blush:  էս նկարներդ ինձ էլ ուղարկի էլի  :Blush:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Սվետ կարոտել եմ  էս նկարներդ ինձ էլ ուղարկի էլի


Միայն մեկ պայմանով, եթե վրես փոշի չնստի  :Tongue:  և խոստանաս, որ լավ տեղ կդնես նկարս  :Lol2:  վայ 2 պայման եղավ  :LOL: 

*ՉԻ՛ ՎԱՃԱՌՎՈՒՄ* :Lol2:  :LOL:

----------


## Selene

Վիվուկ, լավ նկարներ են :Smile:  Իսկ վերջին նկարից հետո կարծում եմ, որ քեզ շատ կսազի քաղաքական գործիչի կերպարը :Love:  :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Վիվուկ, լավ նկարներ են Իսկ վերջին նկարից հետո կարծում եմ, որ քեզ շատ կսազի քաղաքական գործիչի կերպարը


Սել, ես ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղություն եմ  :Blush: 
1 օր լրիվ սպորտային, հաջորդ օրը՝ լրիվ դասական, մեր հարևաններին այնքան շատ ա հետաքրքրում իմ կյանքը  :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------


## ivy

Գուշակեք, թե ովքեր են:  :Smile: 







Ըհը, առաջինը բարեհաճեց բացել դեմքը:



Հա, մենք ենք, այ էսպիսի լուրջ աղջիկներ ենք:  :Wink:

----------


## impression

Ապրի տաղանդաշատ լուսանկարիչը, այսինքն՝ ես  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

էս ինչ հավես նկարներ են:  :Smile:  Ռիփ, էն մենակ նկարում շատ լավ ես դուրս եկել:  :Ok:  Իսկ վերջին նկարում դու ու Ամառուն նենց նման եք իրար:  :Jpit:

----------


## Adam

5 ժամ տեքստ հավաքելուց հետո

----------


## Amaru

մամա ջան  :Shok:  ես ինչ բես վիճակ ա մոտս  :Shok:  
յանի ուզում եմ ասեմ՝ իրականում տենցը չեմ էլի  :LOL:   :Blush: 
Լի՛լ, նկարներիցս մի երկու հատ կուղարկե՞ս  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

> մամա ջան  ես ինչ բես վիճակ ա մոտս  
> յանի ուզում եմ ասեմ՝ իրականում տենցը չեմ էլի  
> Լի՛լ, նկարներիցս մի երկու հատ կուղարկե՞ս


սիդի-ով կստանաս էդ օրվա բոլոր նկարները  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 5 ժամ տեքստ հավաքելուց հետո


Ես նկար չեմ տեսնում, որևէ մեկը տեսնու՞մ ա...  :Unsure:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռի՛փ, բախտներդ բերել ա, որ կոմպս USB չունի, թե չէ էն խուժան նկարը դնելու էի  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ռի՛փ, բախտներդ բերել ա, որ կոմպս USB չունի, թե չէ էն խուժան նկարը դնելու էի


Բյուր, ի՞նչ խուժան նկար:  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Միայն մեկ պայմանով, եթե վրես փոշի չնստի  և խոստանաս, որ լավ տեղ կդնես նկարս  վայ 2 պայման եղավ 
> 
> *ՉԻ՛ ՎԱՃԱՌՎՈՒՄ*


Կդնեմ դաշնամուրիս գլխին ու ամեն օր փոշիներդ կվերցնեմ  :LOL:  

Աղջիկներ նկարները սպանիչ են  :Hands Up:

----------


## Lapterik

> Վերջին նկարներից են երեևի , այս տարվա են հաստատ  կարճաթև եմ... ուրեմն ամառվա նկար ա


Վիվուկսսսսսսսսսս  :Kiss:  Սվետ հայացդ թախծոտ ա մի տեսակ, հա՞:

----------


## Janita Hero

> Հա, մենք ենք, այ էսպիսի լուրջ աղջիկներ ենք:


Էտ քարանձավը որտեղի՞ց եք ճարել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Արշակ

Նենց եմ սիրում Ամառուի նկարները։ Մռութ ես, Ամառ։  :Love: 
Ի դեպ, քանի եկել եմ՝ ասեմ, Ivy-ի դրած նկարներն էլ են լավը։ Երեքդ էլ շատ հավեսն եք։ :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Էս դեվիչնիկ եզ կազմակերպե՞լ  :Think: 

Անամոթ մարդիկ եք էլի...


Հ.Գ. Նկարները լավն են  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Օտար, ամայի ճամփեքին...



«Էս բադերն ինձ հեչ չեն սիրում... ըհըն, էլի փախան»



«Արի մոոո~տս... խեղդեմ»



«Չես գալիս, մի արի, պա՛հ»

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինչ դեմք նկարներ են։  :Hands Up: 
Impression–ին էլ միշտ նենց հետաքրքիր դեմքի արտահայտություններով եք բռնացնում ու նկարում։  :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Ինչ դեմք նկարներ են։ 
> Impression–ին էլ միշտ նենց հետաքրքիր դեմքի արտահայտություններով եք բռնացնում ու նկարում։


էլ մի ասա  :Sad:  
էլ  վերջ, չեմ թողնելու նկարեն ինձ  :Sad:

----------


## Selene

> Օտար, ամայի ճամփեքին...


 :Love:  Ինչ լավ նկարա, բա ամուսնական մատանիները  :Rolleyes:  :Smile:  



> «Էս բադերն ինձ հեչ չեն սիրում... ըհըն, էլի փախան»


 :Smile:  Դե բադերը շատ չեն հասկանում, չնեղվես, Լի՛լ ջան :LOL: 



> «Արի մոոո~տս... խեղդեմ»


 :Smile:  :Hands Up: 



> «Չես գալիս, մի արի, պա՛հ»


Էս մեկում երկուսն էլ մի տեսակ երազկոտ են դուրս եկել :Love:

----------


## Janita Hero

Լիլ օդնօկլասնիկում լիներ նկարդ հինգ դնեի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

Lil էս հայացքդ սպանումա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Amaru

աաա, սիրում եմ ձեզ  :Smile:  կյանքերս  :Jpit:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ով մոռացել է դեմքս` նրանց համար  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Ով մոռացել է դեմքս` նրանց համար


կարոտել էի  :Love:  
լավնա չէ՞ իմ Cassio-փերին  :Love:  իսկական ճոճանակին նստած աղջիկ  :Blush:

----------


## Moon

> կարոտել էի  
> լավնա չէ՞ իմ Cassio-փերին  իսկական ճոճանակին նստած աղջիկ


Համաձայն եմ, ես էլ Կասիին շատ եմ սիրում, հոգով ու սրտով աղջիկ ա։

----------


## Scorpion

Ես

----------


## Moon

> Ես


Շատ լավն ա նկարդ, խորհրդավոր աչքեր ունես, բայց մի քիչ էլ ճարպիկ։ :Blush: 
Իսկ մի ուրիշ նկար կդնե՞ս։ Դե որ ավելի պարզ լինես։ :Smile:

----------


## Scorpion

> Շատ լավն ա նկարդ, խորհրդավոր աչքեր ունես, բայց մի քիչ էլ ճարպիկ։
> Իսկ մի ուրիշ նկար կդնե՞ս։ Դե որ ավելի պարզ լինես։


Ես կասեի, խորհրդավոր *աչք* ունեմ  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Հա, հեսա կնայեմ արխիվներում ու կդնեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Moon

Էս էլ ես եմ Ստեփանավանում, մասնակցում էի երիտասարդական փոխանակման ծրագրի։
Նկար 1-Դերասանություն ենք անում :Blush: 
2.Համարյա բոլորով ենք (Հայաստան, Վրաստան, Գերմանիա, Դանիա, Իտալիա, Բելառուս)
3.Վրացի ընկերներիս հետ
4.Սանդրոն լավ էլ հայկական էր պարում :Tongue: 
5.Ստեփանավանը շատ եմ սիրում :Hands Up:

----------


## Scorpion

Լավ նկարներ են...հատկապես վերջինը  :Good:

----------


## Amaru

*Scorpion*   :Smile:  հավես նկար ա, կարծեմ գիտեմ քեզ)

----------


## Moon

> Լավ նկարներ են...հատկապես վերջինը


 :Blush: մերսի, քոնն էլ

----------


## Amaru

> Էս էլ ես եմ Ստեփանավանում, մասնակցում էի երիտասարդական փոխանակման ծրագրի։
> Նկար 1-Դերասանություն ենք անում
> 2.Համարյա բոլորով ենք (Հայաստան, Վրաստան, Գերմանիա, Դանիա, Իտալիա, Բելառուս)
> 3.Վրացի ընկերներիս հետ
> 4.Սանդրոն լավ էլ հայկական էր պարում
> 5.Ստեփանավանը շատ եմ սիրում


սիրուն ես  :Smile:   :Blush:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լուս ջան, ինչպես միշտ շատ լավ նկարներ են  :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Լուս լավն են նկարները, ես նույնիսկ ծանոթ մարդ գտա ֆիզֆակից Տիկոյին:

----------


## Moon

> Լուս ջան, ինչպես միշտ շատ լավ նկարներ են


Մերսի Հայկ ջան :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Լուս ջան, ինչպես միշտ շատ լավ նկարներ են





> Լուս լավն են նկարները, ես նույնիսկ ծանոթ մարդ գտա ֆիզֆակից Տիկոյին:


Հա, դե Ան ջան ինձնից ֆիզիկները միշտ անպակաս են։ Շաբաթ օրը գնում եմ Մոլդովա էլի ծրագրի, Տիկոն էլ ա լինելու ու էլի մի ֆիզիկ։ :Hands Up:

----------


## Scorpion

> *Scorpion*   հավես նկար ա, կարծեմ գիտեմ քեզ)


լու՞րջ: հետաքրքիրա...ես քեզ չեմ հիշում  :Think:  ( :LOL: )

----------


## Amaru

> լու՞րջ: հետաքրքիրա...ես քեզ չեմ հիշում  ()


դե հոմ բոլոր աղջիկներին չես հիշելու  :Blush:   :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց


ես ու ամենամոտ ընկերներիցս մեկը  :Smile:

----------


## Scorpion

Տենաս, տեղ ինչո՞վ էիք զբաղված... :LOL:  (ուրիշ բան չմտածեք  :Jpit:  )

----------


## Amaru

> Տենաս, տեղ ինչո՞վ էիք զբաղված... (ուրիշ բան չմտածեք  )


նախկին երիտասարդ, իսկ Ձեզ ի՞նչ  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------


## Scorpion

չէ, հեչ, ուղղակի... :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կորդոբա (Իսպանիա)  :Sad:

----------


## Amaru

աաաաաաաաաա, ինչ լավ նկար ա  :Smile:  ու դու ինչ լավն ես  :Smile:  ու էն կողքինդ էլ ոչինչ))))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սևիլյա (Իսպանիա)
Լուսանկարողը ես եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Scorpion

լավ նկարներ են....բա ինչի՞ Կորդոբա (Իսպանիայի) կողքը տխուր սմայլիկ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բա ինչի՞ Կորդոբա (Իսպանիայի) կողքը տխուր սմայլիկ:


կարոտում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես


Հետաքրքիր նկար է։  :Smile:  



> Կորդոբա (Իսպանիա)


Հավես նկար է, բայց էնպիսի տպավորություն է, կարծես հազար տարի առաջ եմ տեսել...  :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հավես նկար է, բայց էնպիսի տպավորություն է, կարծես հազար տարի առաջ եմ տեսել...


Դե որ ամեն օր տեսնես, էդպես կլինի  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե որ ամեն օր տեսնես, էդպես կլինի


Այսի՞նքն։  :Unsure:

----------


## Dayana

Գժուկ  :Wink:  շատ սիրուն ես
Ամառուկ  :Love: 
Scorpion նկարդ երևի լավն է, բան չեմ տեսնում  :Blush: 
Բյուր  :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

http://s53.radikal.ru/i142/0808/43/300c42afae02.jpg
Բասկեբոլ ձյա, Դիլիջանում

----------


## Dayana

> http://s53.radikal.ru/i142/0808/43/300c42afae02.jpg
> Բասկեբոլ ձյա, Դիլիջանում


 :Acute:  համով մռութիկ ես

----------


## Արամ

Ես ու քրոջս տղեն...Պոնչո ա անում, ափսոս նկարելուց կամեռայի Բլակ այդ վայթ ու բռայթնեսը ֆիլտերերը միացրած էր :Sad: 
http://s52.radikal.ru/i138/0808/53/6408d52b0743.jpg

----------


## Moon

> Ես ու քրոջս տղեն...Պոնչո ա անում, ափսոս նկարելուց կամեռայի Բլակ այդ վայթ ու բռայթնեսը ֆիլտերերը միացրած էր
> http://s52.radikal.ru/i138/0808/53/6408d52b0743.jpg


Շատ լավ նկարներ են Արամ ջան։ Սև ու սպիտակով ավելի լավ ա։)

----------


## Արամ

> Ես ու քրոջս տղեն...Պոնչո ա անում, ափսոս նկարելուց կամեռայի Բլակ այդ վայթ ու բռայթնեսը ֆիլտերերը միացրած էր
> http://s52.radikal.ru/i138/0808/53/6408d52b0743.jpg


Մոռացա ասեմ, Ես նկարս նվիրում եմ Ձայնալարին :Love:  :LOL:

----------


## Scorpion

պարզ նկար  :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> պարզ նկար


ԷԷ, ուշացրիր, արդեն օդնօկլասնիկում տեսա....

----------


## Moon

Մեր իտալական պիցցան շատ եմ կարոտում։ :Sad: 
Վրացուհի եմ արդեն :Tongue:

----------


## Արամ

> Մեր իտալական պիցցան շատ եմ կարոտում։
> Վրացուհի եմ արդեն


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Scorpion

> ԷԷ, ուշացրիր, արդեն օդնօկլասնիկում տեսա....


Էս նկարը էնտեղ չկա բայց  :Tongue:

----------


## Moon

> 


 :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վրացուհի եմ արդեն


Ես դրանով էտքան չէի ուրախանա...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Annushka

Մի քանի նկար ակումբցիների վերջին հանդիպումից :Smile: 
Երվանդը մտածում ա.. վաղը գնամ աշխատանքի, թե չէ... :Smile: 
Image(778).jpg
Երվանդ, Elmo, Արշակ... գարեջրից հետո :Smile: 
Image(784).jpg
Արտգեոն դեմագոգիան ա խոդի տվել. Ինքը ընտիր շոումեն ա :Smile:  Հա, Նորմարդու համար տվյալ պահին մեկ ա, թե ով ա ամենահզոր դեմագոգը ակումբի :Smile: 
Image(779).jpg
Արշակ, հազար ենք ասել, անկյուն մի նստի, յոթ տարի տանը կմնաս... Elmo-ն ա հուշել , որ անկյուն նստի.. ընկերական, իրա իսկ օգտի համար :LOL: 
Image(785).jpg
Սամոն մի բանից դժգոհ ա.. երևի մտածում ա, որ պիցցան լավն էր, բայց քիչ էր :Smile: 
Image(790).jpg

----------


## Elmo

Ես Artgeo-ի նենց կարգին նկար ունեմ: Հեսա երեկոյան կդնեմ: Շատ լավնա:

----------


## Guest

> Արտգեոն դեմագոգիան ա խոդի տվել. Ինքը ընտիր շոումեն ա Հա, Նորմարդու համար տվյալ պահին մեկ ա, թե ով ա ամենահզոր դեմագոգը ակումբի
> Image(779).jpg


Լավն էր…  :Smile:

----------


## Annushka

Ես ու Elmo-ն խմելուց առաջ
Կցորդ 28433
Ես ու Elmo-ն խմելու ընթացքում
Կցորդ 28437
Ես ու Elmo-ն խմելուց հետո

----------


## Moon

> Ես դրանով էտքան չէի ուրախանա...


Սամ, էլի մի բան պտի ասես չէ՞։ Կատակներ էլ չես հասկանում։  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 58 վայրկյան անց



> Մի քանի նկար ակումբցիների վերջին հանդիպումից
> Երվանդը մտածում ա.. վաղը գնամ աշխատանքի, թե չէ...
> Image(778).jpg
> Երվանդ, Elmo, Արշակ... գարեջրից հետո
> Image(784).jpg
> Արտգեոն դեմագոգիան ա խոդի տվել. Ինքը ընտիր շոումեն ա Հա, Նորմարդու համար տվյալ պահին մեկ ա, թե ով ա ամենահզոր դեմագոգը ակումբի
> Image(779).jpg
> Արշակ, հազար ենք ասել, անկյուն մի նստի, յոթ տարի տանը կմնաս... Elmo-ն ա հուշել , որ անկյուն նստի.. ընկերական, իրա իսկ օգտի համար
> Image(785).jpg
> ...


Լավն են, ափսոս չեկա։

----------


## Grieg

ես...

----------


## Freddie

> ես...


Լավիկն ես :Love: 
 :LOL: (Էս իմ գրածի վրա եմ ծիծաղում, որովհետև սովորաբար այսպիսի բառեր չեմ օգտագործում, բայց այստեղ տեղին է :Wink: )։

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես Artgeo-ի նենց կարգին նկար ունեմ: Հեսա երեկոյան կդնեմ: Շատ լավնա:


Զգուշացնում եմ, դրիր ես էլ կդնեմ  :Goblin:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> ես...


*Վույ..  Վարդան..*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս բաժնում ինչու՞ ռեպ տալու հնարավորություն չկա  :Angry2: 

Վարդա՛ն, հաշվի, ռեպ եմ տվել: Լավն ես  :Love:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էս բաժնում ինչու՞ ռեպ տալու հնարավորություն չկա 
> 
> Վարդա՛ն, հաշվի, ռեպ եմ տվել: Լավն ես


հա, միանշանակ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> ես...


Վարդան ջան, ինչպես միշտ, լավն ես  :Wink:   ու միշտ բարի  :Love:

----------


## Amaru

Վարդա՛ն...  :Love:   :Blush:  ի՜նչ լավ նկար ա  :Smile:  է հեչ էլ, թե էստեղ վարկանիշի հնարավորություն չկա, ուրիշ գրառման կտամ  :Tongue:

----------


## Elmo

> Զգուշացնում եմ, դրիր ես էլ կդնեմ


Մոռացա: :Smile: 
Լավ կտամ քեզ դւ կդնես:

----------


## Amaru

zZz  :Jpit:   :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց
շուտ եմ ասել՝ էմոն դու ես  :Beee:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց
> շուտ եմ ասել՝ էմոն դու ես


Վոբշմ Ջոգիր  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> zZz  
> 
> շուտ եմ ասել՝ էմոն դու ես


Արի պաչիկ անեմ  :Blush:   :Kiss:

----------


## Amaru

> Վոբշմ Ջոգիր


Սամուիլ, քեզ չխոսեցրին  :Beee:   :Vayreni: 

Ավելացվել է 38 վայրկյան անց



> Արի պաչիկ անեմ


գա-լի՜ս եմ  :Blush:

----------


## impression

> zZz  
> 
> Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց
> շուտ եմ ասել՝ էմոն դու ես


Պեպպի էր չէ՞ անունը... Պեպպի դլիննիյ չուլոկ  :LOL:

----------


## impression

ես եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Janita Hero

> ես եմ


Ուր ա չեմ տենում

----------


## impression

էն պատուհանի հետևն եմ, մի քիչ ուշադիր նայի

----------


## Artgeo

> էն պատուհանի հետևն եմ, մի քիչ ուշադիր նայի


վոոբշե տո, պատուհանդ էլ չի երևում  :Think: 




> 404 - File or directory not found.

----------


## impression

նկարը չի երևու՞մ , ին ձ մոտ ցույց ա տալիս բայց

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իմ մոտ էլ չկա :ցռը

----------


## Guest

> ես եմ


*The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.*

----------


## impression

Me1.jpg

Հիմա  երևում ա՞

----------


## Guest

> Me1.jpg
> 
> Հիմա  երևում ա՞


սիրուն ես։

----------


## Dayana

> Me1.jpg
> 
> Հիմա  երևում ա՞


բայց մի հատ ասա էլի, ովա նկարել  :Love:

----------


## impression

> սիրուն ես։


վայ, մերսի  :Blush: 

Դայուշն ա նկարել, դրանից ա  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Me1.jpg
> 
> Հիմա  երևում ա՞


Նեա, պատուհանը չի երևում

----------


## ivy

:Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

[QUOTE=ivy;1057705] :Smile: 


Վայ Վայ, Լիլը քո մայկեն ա հագել  :Shok:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> 


Վա՜յ, էտ մայկեն որտեղի՞ց եք գնել  :Good:  ես էլ կուզեի  :LOL:  լավ նկար ա  :Wink:

----------


## impression

[QUOTE=Ձայնալար;1057725]


> Վայ Վայ, Լիլը քո մայկեն ա հագել


 :LOL:  չէ, ուղղակի Լիլն էլ ունի էդ մայկայից, թեթև տարեք, երեխեք  :LOL:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> ես...


Grieg մի քիչ թախծոտ նկար ա, բայց հավեսին ա  :Rolleyes: 

Impression քո նկարը ցույց չի տալիս  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> zZz  
> 
> Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց
> շուտ եմ ասել՝ էմոն դու ես


Ամառ էս ի՜նչ էներգիայով լի նկար ա  :Love: , հավեսս եկավ գիտրիներիդ նայեցի  :Hands Up:   :Kiss:

----------


## Սամվել

Մենակ Չկարեցավ

Երկուսով Չկարեցան

Երեքով նոր մի բան ստացվեց  :LOL: 

Կներեք որակի համար Մութ էր տեղը  :Blush: 

Դե Սասին էլ Չթողին տորթը փչի Պիվայա փչում   :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 


Վարդան, նկարդ լավն ա։  :Smile: 



> 


Էս նկարը ո՞նց չէի տեսել... Նոր տեսա։ ivy, սիրուն ես։  :Smile:  Լիլիթի դեմքը կարգին չի երևում, բայց գլխարկն ու հատկապես «փախած մայկան» բավական տպավորիչ են։  :Hands Up:  Տեսնես էդ մայկան որտեղի՞ց ա փախել–եկել մոտդ։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Երեքով նոր մի բան ստացվեց


ԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱա փչողների դեմքերը վերջն ա  :LOL: 
Հլը Նորոին երրորդ նկարում   :Lol2:

----------


## Artgeo

> ԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱա փչողների դեմքերը վերջն ա 
> Հլը Նորոին երրորդ նկարում


Տի խոծ պոմնիշ կակ վչերա դոմոյի դոպոլզ 

Իսկ էդ տորթի վրա ով հասցրեց թքեց  :Bad:  բայց համով էր  :LOL:  Ապրես Լապտերիկ  :Smile: 

Նկարներն էլ լավն են  :Love:

----------


## ars83

> Մենակ Չկարեցավ


Չնայած նկարի վրա դեմքերը լավ չեն երևում, ինձ թվումա, ես ճանաչում տորթի մոմերը փչողին։ Ծնունդը երե՞կ ա եղել։ Ու քանի՞ տարեկանա դարձել հոբելյարը։

----------


## Amaru

աաաաա, ինչ լավն եք, ծնունդի նկարները կայֆն են  :Smile:  Լիլ ու Ռիփ  :Smile:   :Love: 

էս էլ Ամառը  :Blush: 





 :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

Ամառ նկարներդ շատ լավն են, մանավանդ երկրորդը ընտիր նկար ա  :Love:

----------


## Վարպետ

> աաաաա, ինչ լավն եք, ծնունդի նկարները կայֆն են  Լիլ ու Ռիփ  
> 
> էս էլ Ամառը


Երկրորդ նկարդ ցուցահանդեսի ապրանք ա :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

2րդ Նկարում Էմո ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Երկնային

_Ամաաաառ…_  :Love:

----------


## impression

Ամառուի ֆոտոները վերջն են  :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

> ես...


_ինչ լավ նկար ա…_

----------


## Amaru

մերսի ժողովուրդ  :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

_սևուսպիտակ_

----------


## Երվանդ

> _սևուսպիտակ_


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ռեդ

> _սևուսպիտակ_


Լավն են նկարներդ  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

Ծննդյան նկարները լավն են  :Smile:  Սաս կարոտել էի  :Love: 
Ամռաուկ  :Love: 
Նյուտիկ  :Acute:   :Kiss:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Երեքով նոր մի բան ստացվեց


Էս լավ էլ մՕծիլել ենք փաստորեն  :Think:

----------


## ars83

> Չնայած նկարի վրա դեմքերը լավ չեն երևում, ինձ թվումա, ես ճանաչում տորթի մոմերը փչողին։ Ծնունդը օգոստաոսի 23–ի՞ն էր։ Ու քանի՞ տարեկանա դարձել հոբելյարը։


Ծնունդը տոնողներից որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է պատասխանել իմ հարցերին։

----------


## Dayana

> Ծնունդը տոնողներից որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է պատասխանել իմ հարցերին։


Անունը Հայկ է  :Smile:  մեր համովիկ Ռեդվուլֆիկն է  :Smile:  վայ Հայկ դու էլ ես ռեդ-կարմիր  :Hands Up:

----------


## ars83

> Անունը Հայկ է  մեր համովիկ Ռեդվուլֆիկն է  վայ Հայկ դու էլ ես ռեդ-կարմիր


Շնորհակալություն, Դայանա ջան։  :Smile: 
Չէ, ուրեմն ես շփոթել եմ, իմ իմացածն ուրիշ մարդ էր։

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> _սևուսպիտակ_


Երկնային նկարներդ շա՜տ լավն են  :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ամառ, Երկնուկ, շատ լավն են նկարներդ  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_Սրանք էլ հնդկական մոտիվներով…  
խոնարհ հարս…_

----------


## Chuk

Նյուտ, չգիտեմ հնդիկի նմա՞ն ես, թե՞ չէ, բայց լավն ես  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> _Սրանք էլ հնդկական մոտիվներով…  
> խոնարհ հարս…_


Նյուտս հեսա Ջիմին գալույա քեզ տանի  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

ահա և ես  :Smile: 
http://picasaweb.google.com/Armine.H...06446035521986
չի երևում  :Sad:

----------


## Guest

> ահա և ես 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Armine.H...06446035521986
> չի երևում


Լավ էլ երևում ա  :Wink:  լավն են:

----------


## Dayana

> Լավ էլ երևում ա  լավն են:


ուզում էի IMG տեգի մեջ դնեի, որ մի անգամից երևար, չստացվեց  :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

ՍիՌուն ա  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> ՍիՌուն ա


 :Blush:  danke 
հենց նույն օրն է, որ ձեզ տեսա  :Love:

----------


## Ռեդ

> _Սրանք էլ հնդկական մոտիվներով…  
> խոնարհ հարս…_


Լավն են նկարներդ  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> _Սրանք էլ հնդկական մոտիվներով…  
> խոնարհ հարս…_


Նկարներդ շա՜տ են սազում մականվանդ հետ  :Blush:

----------


## Selene

Նյուտ, Դայանա, լավն եք :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> ահա և ես 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Armine.H...06446035521986
> չի երևում


Արմի՜ն, մի քանիսը ծանոթ էին նկարներիցդ, բայց մնացածը ՜՜՜ :Love:  
Ինչ լավ ա, որ տղա չեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Նյուտ, Դայանա, լավն եք


 :Love:  մերսի 



> Արմի՜ն, մի քանիսը ծանոթ էին նկարներիցդ, բայց մնացածը ՜՜՜ 
> Ինչ լավ ա, որ տղա չեմ


դե քեզ մասամբ ծանոթ էին  :Smile: 
լավ պրծանք  :Acute:

----------


## Elmo

Ես սպիտակ շորերովն եմ: Նշում եմ, որ երեխեքից մեկը էլ չասի գիտելի Էլմո-ն աղջիկ ա: :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ես սպիտակ շորերովն եմ: Նշում եմ, որ երեխեքից մեկը էլ չասի գիտելի Էլմո-ն աղջիկ ա:


Երեխա չեմ, բայց գիտեի Էլմո-ն աղջիկ ա  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Երեխա չեմ, բայց գիտեի Էլմո-ն աղջիկ ա


Շոտլադնական տղու անունա: Իմ ավատարը Սեզամ-ի մեջի Էլմո-ն ա: Փոքր ժամանակ շատ խոսալու, ու չափից դուրս փիլիսոփայելու, ինչպես նաև թխվացքաբլիթի հանդեպ մեծ ախորժակի համար Էլմո էին ասում: Դե ասեցին, մնաց. :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես սպիտակ շորերովն եմ: Նշում եմ, որ երեխեքից մեկը էլ չասի գիտելի Էլմո-ն աղջիկ ա:


Ահա և լեգենդար Էլմօ-ն  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Ահա և լեգենդար Էլմօ-ն


լեգենդա՞ր գոռոզանամ  :Blush: 
Ու իրա նշանածը :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ivy

> ահա և ես 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Armine.H...06446035521986


Շաաատ սիրուն ես  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> լեգենդա՞ր գոռոզանամ 
> Ու իրա նշանածը


նշանածի մատանիից գլխի ընկա  :Wink: 




> Շաաատ սիրուն ես


 :Love:  մերսիկ

----------


## dvgray

> Շաաատ սիրուն ես


Ու նաև շատ են իրար բռնում ՝ դու, շորերտ, պատի նկարը, ներքևի ծաղկամանը, տան պատերի գույնը, դռան դիզայնը  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Ու նաև շատ են իրար բռնում ՝ դու, շորերտ, պատի նկարը, ներքևի ծաղկամանը, տան պատերի գույնը, դռան դիզայնը


շնորհակալ եմ  :Love:

----------


## impression

Դայ, իսկ ինձ դուր ա եկել նա, որին քոմենթ եմ թողել, տեսել ե՞ս  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, իսկ ինձ դուր ա եկել նա, որին քոմենթ եմ թողել, տեսել ե՞ս


չէ, հենց հիմա գնամ նայեմ  :Smile: 

 :Yes:  տեսա Լիլ, ես էլ եմ էդ նկարը սիրում, մազերս նկատել ե՞ս, մի տեսակ գույնզգույն են  :Smile:

----------


## Annushka

Ես և Elmo-ն :Smile: 
menq001.jpg

Ես և Elmo-ն՝ հարբած :Smile: 
ANUSH2.jpg

Քույրս՝ Economist-ը՝ Ջերմուկի ջրվեժի մոտ:
Image(698).jpg

Կրկին  Economist-ը  :Smile: 
Image(676).jpg

----------


## Dayana

> Ես և Elmo-ն
> menq001.jpg
> 
> Ես և Elmo-ն՝ հարբած
> ANUSH2.jpg
> 
> Քույրս՝ Economist-ը՝ Ջերմուկի ջրվեժի մոտ:
> Image(698).jpg
> 
> ...


էս պարագայում պիտի ասեմ լեգենդար Էլմոն , իր լեգենդար հարսնացույի հետ  :Wink: 
Economist -ին առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում  :Love:  նման եք  :Smile:

----------


## Annushka

> էս պարագայում պիտի ասեմ լեգենդար Էլմոն , իր լեգենդար հարսնացույի հետ 
> Economist -ին առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում  նման եք


Մերսի :Love:   Քույրս ասում ա, որ ահագին ժամանակ շատերը կարծում էին , թե ինքը տղա ա.. քանի դեռ իրեն  չէին տեսել :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Քույրս ասում ա, որ ահագին ժամանակ շատերը կարծում էին , թե ինքը տղա ա.. քանի դեռ իրեն  չէին տեսել


Վայ ես չգիտեի որ ինքը Ակումբում էլ կա, Economist-ին Սամոի էջում եմ տեսել :Smile:

----------


## Annushka

Նոր ֆոտոշոպն էի բզբզում,Artistic Filters-ում հետաքրքիր էֆեկտներ կան. ու արդյունքում ստացվեց այս նկարը:  :Smile:  Այ թե ուր ա հասցնում օֆիսում 10 րոպե ազատ ժամանակը  :LOL:  Հա, մոռացա ասել, նկարում ես եմ
Nor Nkar.jpg

----------


## dvgray

> Ես սպիտակ շորերովն եմ: Նշում եմ, որ երեխեքից մեկը էլ չասի գիտելի Էլմո-ն աղջիկ ա:


Այ տղա՞  :Smile:   :Shok:  Ղայդին տղա  ես ղայդին աղջկա հետ, էտ ինչի՞ ես ռսների պոչը բռնել, հը՞  :Wink: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Այ տղա՞   Ղայդին տղա  ես ղայդին աղջկա հետ, էտ ինչի՞ ես ռսների պոչը բռնել, հը՞


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## sero83

> Նոր ֆոտոշոպն էի բզբզում,Artistic Filters-ում հետաքրքիր էֆեկտներ կան. ու արդյունքում ստացվեց այս նկարը:  Այ թե ուր ա հասցնում օֆիսում 10 րոպե ազատ ժամանակը  Հա, մոռացա ասել, նկարում ես եմ
> Nor Nkar.jpg


Լավն ես, Annushka :Smile:

----------


## Annushka

> Լավն ես, Annushka


Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Ձախից՝ աջ.
Artgeo, Cassiopeia, Victory_, ivy, H.a.y.k.o
 :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռի՛փ, էն նկարները չե՞ս դնում… Էն որ ես ու Լիլը…  :Blush:

----------


## ivy

> Ռի՛փ, էն նկարները չե՞ս դնում… Էն որ ես ու Լիլը…


Բյուր, դրել եմ քո ու Լիլի բոլոր նկարները։  :Smile: 
*Հեսա*  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Արթուրը մի քիչ նիհարե՞լ ա, թե՞ ինձ ա թվում։  :Shok:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես ու պստոս ու ոչխարիկը  :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Հա՛յկ, ինչ սիրուն էրեխա ա  :Smile:  դու էլ ես լավը  :Blush:  հավես նկարներ են... :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հավես նկարներ են, հատկապես էրեխուկը  :Love: , բայց էդ ճոճի վրայից վեր կացեք, էլի, նենց եմ վախենում՝ պոկվի, ընկնեք...  :Scare:   :Jpit:

----------


## Երկնային

_Վույս ինչ մռութո ա…_

----------


## Ռուֆուս

:Smile:  Ընդ որում պստոն երեք օր առաջ դարձավ մեկ տարեկան  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Հավես նկարներ են, հատկապես էրեխուկը , բայց էդ ճոճի վրայից վեր կացեք, էլի, նենց եմ վախենում՝ պոկվի, ընկնեք...


Ընդ որում նկարվելուց հետո ես ինքս իմ համար ճոճվում էի ու ճոճը կապող պարանը կտրվեց.....  :Scare: 

Բայց դե տակը փափուկ հող էր, բան չեղավ  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ընդ որում պստոն երեք օր առաջ դարձավ մեկ տարեկան 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց


Վայ, բայց ավելի մեծ ա երևում։  :Smile: 




> Ընդ որում նկարվելուց հետո ես ինքս իմ համար ճոճվում էի ու ճոճը կապող պարանը կտրվեց..... 
> 
> Բայց դե տակը փափուկ հող էր, բան չեղավ


Վայ, լու՞րջ։ Տես, զգում էի, էլի. էդ ճոճը հենց էն գլխից աչքիս ալաբուլա էր երևում։  :Bad:   :LOL:  Լավ ա գոնե պստոն հետդ չի եղել ընկնելու ժամանակ...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Վայ, բայց ավելի մեծ ա երևում։


Արդեն քայլում է, ավելի ճիշտ վազում է տնով մեկ, բայց հլը ատամ էլ չի հանել  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Հայկ պստոյիդ հանդպման չտանես, կուտեն  :Love:  բայց եթե որոշես տանել, ասա ես էլ գամ  :Blush:  մի քիչ բզկտեմ  :Love:

----------


## Adam

Հա՞յկ,  քո էրեխենա՞  :Shok:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա՞յկ,  քո էրեխենա՞


Հա, բայց չգիտեմ մայրը ովա....  :Sad:   :Cray:

----------


## Adam

լավ էլի... կատա՞կ ես անում:  :Shok:   :LOL: 

Բայց մռութ էրեխայա... շատ լավնա  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> լավ էլի... կատա՞կ ես անում:  
> 
> Բայց մռութ էրեխայա... շատ լավնա


Լավ, հանգստացի,  :LOL:  եղբորս աղջիկնա

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Լավ, հանգստացի,  եղբորս աղջիկնա


Սիրուն ա շատ  :Love: 
ատամներն էլ քոր են գալիս  :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես ու պստոս ու ոչխարիկը


Շատ լավ նկարներ են, մանավանդ երկրորդը :Blush:  շատ մռութ երեխայա, համ էլ իրար հետ լավ եք նայվում  :Smile:

----------


## impression

Էս էլ impression-ը Ծաղկաձորում  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էս էլ impression-ը Ծաղկաձորում


Էս էն չերեզ Սևանի նկարնա?  :Wink:  Լավն ես  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Էս էն չերեզ Սևանի նկարնա?  Լավն ես


հա՜, հա, հենց էն չերեզ Սևանն ա  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

Իմփ, նոր եմ տենում, որ 28 տարեկան ես  :Shok: 
մինչև էս չէի նկատել  :LOL: 
Լավ նկարա շատ  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Իմփ, նոր եմ տենում, որ 28 տարեկան ես 
> մինչև էս չէի նկատել 
> Լավ նկարա շատ


նկարումս գրված էր իմփրեշն - քսանու՞թ  :Smile: 
վայ, ինչ էլ տխուր ստացվեց....  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Էս էլ impression-ը Ծաղկաձորում


_լավն ա… 

սա էլ ես դասատու-դասատու եմ խաղում… հլը ինչ կռիսական դեմք ա…_

----------


## Adam

> նկարումս գրված էր իմփրեշն - քսանու՞թ 
> վայ, ինչ էլ տխուր ստացվեց....


չէ  :LOL: 
պռոստը դեմքդ էդքան էլ 20 -ի չէր... ոնց որ նախկինում էի պատկերացնում տարիքդ: Միանգամից հայացքս սևեռվեց այն անկյան վրա, որտեղ տարիքդա գրված  :LOL:

----------


## impression

սենց "երկնային" դասատու կյանքում չէի տեսել  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 42 վայրկյան անց



> չէ 
> պռոստը դեմքդ էդքան էլ 20 -ի չէր... ոնց որ նախկինում էի պատկերացնում տարիքդ: Միանգամից հայացքս սևեռվեց այն անկյան վրա, որտեղ տարիքդա գրված


մերսի՜, մերսի   :Smile: 
անակնկալ տեռորիստ ջան, գնացել էն անվանափոխված անդամներն եմ նայել, որ իմանամ ով ես  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

> սա էլ ես դասատու-դասատու եմ խաղում… հլը ինչ կռիսական դեմք ա…


Նյուտ, լավն ես,  :Love:  բայց հլը չեմ կարում ջոկեմ, թե հատկապես ո՞ր առարկայի դասատույի հայացք ունես  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 57 վայրկյան անց



> սենց "երկնային" դասատու կյանքում չէի տեսել 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 42 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 
> մերսի՜, մերսի  
> անակնկալ տեռորիստ ջան, գնացել էն անվանափոխված անդամներն եմ նայել, որ իմանամ ով ես


 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Նյուտ, լավն ես,  բայց հլը չեմ կարում ջոկեմ, թե հատկապես ո՞ր առարկայի դասատույի հայացք ունես


_հավանաբար կռիսաբանություն կամ բրյուսովալոգիա_

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նյուտ, լավն ես,  բայց հլը չեմ կարում ջոկեմ, թե հատկապես ո՞ր առարկայի դասատույի հայացք ունես


Պարզ չի՞՝ որ աստղագիտության  :LOL: : Շատ լավ նկարներ են:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նյուտ, լավն ես,  բայց հլը չեմ կարում ջոկեմ, թե հատկապես ո՞ր առարկայի դասատույի հայացք ունես


Իմ կարծիքով քիմիայի  :LOL:  Տենց կռիսական դեմքով խեղճ աշակերտներին փորձերի ժամանակ գմփցնումա  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Էս էլ impression-ը Ծաղկաձորում


Ուզում եմ Իմփրեշնին իսկականում տեսնեմ :Blush:

----------


## impression

> Ուզում եմ Իմփրեշնին իսկականում տեսնեմ


բայց իսկականում ծառերի վրա չեմ լինում, ոչի՞նչ  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> բայց իսկականում ծառերի վրա չեմ լինում, ոչի՞նչ


Հա, ոչինչ, ծառն ի՞նչ եմ անում, կարևորը դու ես :Wink: 

Երկնային, ոնց որ կրոնի դասախոս լինես :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Երկնային, ոնց որ կրոնի դասախոս լինես


Կուկ, կրոնի դասատուները կուսանոցի միանձնուհիներ են լինում!!!!!  :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## Dayana

> բայց իսկականում ծառերի վրա չեմ լինում, ոչի՞նչ


իրականում Իմփրեշընները վաղուց ծառից իջել են  :Wink: 

Լիլ կարոտեցի  :Love: 

Նյուտ դու ինչ ուզում ես արա, մեկա ջղային չես կարում լինես  :Hands Up:

----------


## Adam

ա վոտ ի յա... էս վերջերս

----------


## Երկնային

> Կուկ, կրոնի դասատուները կուսանոցի միանձնուհիներ են լինում!!!!!


_Հա բայց դու՞ ինչու տենց դարդոտեցիր, հո քե՞զ չի ասել… 
ասեք-ասեք մարդիկ, ամեն մեկդ մի բան եք ասում, ինձ բազմակողմանի զարգացած եմ զգում… կամ էլ մեր դպրոցում դասատուների պակաս ա, սաղ դերերը ինձ են տվել…_

----------


## Dayana

> ա վոտ ի յա... էս վերջերս


Արթուրը չասի ` ընկերուհի ունես  :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

_Իմ մոտ չի երևում…_  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, կրոնի դասատուները կուսանոցի միանձնուհիներ են լինում!!!!!


Մեր Երկնայինը դրանցից ինչո՞վ ա պակաս, որ դրանք կարան լինեն, ինքը չի կարա :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

> _
> 
> սա էլ ես դասատու-դասատու եմ խաղում… հլը ինչ կռիսական դեմք ա…_


խեղճ էրեխեք, իրանց մոտ էլ ա անգլերեն լեզվի հետ ասոցիացվելու էն ղժղժան կռիս Ընկեր Դադիյանը

----------


## Adam

Նյուտ, բայց հայացքդ էնքան էլ կաշառվողի չի  :LOL: 
իսկ կռիսները հիմնականում վերցնում են... ո՞նց ես անելու  :LOL:

----------


## impression

> ա վոտ ի յա... էս վերջերս


մի տեսակ շատ լուրջ  /բայց ոչ տեռորիստական/ հայացք  :Wink: 
Լավն  ես, Ադամ ջան

----------


## Adam

> մի տեսակ շատ լուրջ  /բայց ոչ տեռորիստական/ հայացք 
> Լավն  ես, Ադամ ջան


Մերսի  :Smile:   :Blush:

----------


## ivy

Ժողովուրդը մաֆիա է խաղում։  :Smile: 

  
Ռաստան ու Իմփրեշընը փիլիսոփայական զրույց են վարում։ Հետո էլ ամեն մեկը խորանում է իր մտքերի մեջ...  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

Սյուր, նիհարե՞լ ես, թե՞ նկարում ա տենց երևում  :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ադամ, նկարդ լավն ա։  :Smile: 

ivy–ի դրած նկարները չեն բացվում ինձ մոտ...  :Sad:  Մի ժամ բացվում–բացվում են ու տենց էլ չեն բացվում...  :Think:

----------


## Երկնային

> Մեր Երկնայինը դրանցից ինչո՞վ ա պակաս, որ դրանք կարան լինեն, ինքը չի կարա





> Նյուտ, բայց հայացքդ էնքան էլ կաշառվողի չի 
> իսկ կռիսները հիմնականում վերցնում են... ո՞նց ես անելու





> խեղճ էրեխեք, իրանց մոտ էլ ա անգլերեն լեզվի հետ ասոցիացվելու էն ղժղժան կռիս Ընկեր Դադիյանը


_Ես կաշառվողներից չեմ, ղժղժան` կարող ա…… 

Ադամի նկարը տենց էլ չբացեց… 
Դիլիջանի նկարները շա~տ լավն են…_

----------


## ivy

> ivy–ի դրած նկարները չեն բացվում ինձ մոտ...  Մի ժամ բացվում–բացվում են ու տենց էլ չեն բացվում...


Հիմա ուրիշ ձևով էլ փորձեմ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հիմա ուրիշ ձևով էլ փորձեմ։


Այ հիմա բացվեցին, շնորհակալություն։  :Smile: 
Ի՜նչ հարազատ վայրեր են։  :Love:  Էն սեղան–կոճղը։  :Rolleyes:  Դե, մարդկանց մասին էլ չասեմ։  :Jpit: 

Էլի եմ ուզում Դիլիջանի նկարներ։  :Tongue:  Դրեք, նայենք, էլի։

----------


## Taurus

F.C.Akumb -ի նախագահի և տրանսֆերային գործունեությամբ պատասխանատու, փոխնախագահի հետ, պայմանագիրը ստորագրելուց մի քանի վայրկյան հետո

----------


## Ուրվական

> F.C.Akumb -ի նախագահի և տրանսֆերային գործունեությամբ պատասխանատու, փոխնախագահի հետ, պայմանագիրը ստորագրելուց մի քանի վայրկյան հետո


Ընտիր ա :Hands Up:

----------


## Dayana

> F.C.Akumb -ի նախագահի և տրանսֆերային գործունեությամբ պատասխանատու, փոխնախագահի հետ, պայմանագիրը ստորագրելուց մի քանի վայրկյան հետո


էս էն ֆուտբոլի նկարներիցա՞, որ կարճ յուբկաներվ էիրք խաղում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

> էս էն ֆուտբոլի նկարներիցա՞, որ կարճ յուբկաներվ էիրք խաղում


Ես? Կարճ յուբկով?
Չէէէէէէէէէ
Ես առանց յուբկի էի :Blush: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես? Կարճ յուբկով?
> Չէէէէէէէէէ
> Ես առանց յուբկի էի


 :Shok:  դաամս

չէէ, ոնց զգում եմ, հաջորդ անգամ գալու եմ բալեծ անեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

Արաաա, բարի լույսս էս բաժնում էի գրել ։))) Դե լավ, ստեղ էլ բարլուս  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Բարի լույս բոլոր ջան


Ան ստեղ վարկանիշ չկա  :LOL:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ան ստեղ վարկանիշ չկա


Էէէէէ Դայուշ, լավ էլի, մի վայրկյանում ուղղում եմ սխալս, բայց քո աչքից մեկ ա չի վրիպում  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

> Սյուր, նիհարե՞լ ես,


ասում են... :Think: 




> Ադամ, նկարդ լավն ա։ 
> 
> ivy–ի դրած նկարները չեն բացվում ինձ մոտ...  Մի ժամ բացվում–բացվում են ու տենց էլ չեն բացվում...


 :Smile:

----------


## Moon

Մոլդովայում, երիտասարդական փոխանակման ծրագրի ժամանակ, ներկայացնում ենք Հայաստանը։ :Hands Up:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Մոլդովայում, երիտասարդական փոխանակման ծրագրի ժամանակ, ներկայացնում ենք Հայաստանը։


Պիառ եք արել Հայաստանը? միքիչ պատմի

----------


## Moon

> Պիառ եք արել Հայաստանը? միքիչ պատմի


Ոչ թե փռ, այլ Հայաստանն ենք ներկայացրել ազգերի երեկոյի ժամանակ, իսկ ինքը պրոեկտը կրոնների մասին էր։ Շատ լավ անցավ, կարծում եմ նկարներից պարզ է։ Հայաստանն էր, Թուրքիան, Վրաստանը, Էստոնիան, Մոլդովան ու Իտալիան։

----------


## impression

Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

Ծաղկաձորի նկարներից ա էլի, հանգստյան տան տանիքին  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com
> 
> Ծաղկաձորի նկարներից ա էլի, հանգստյան տան տանիքին


_լավն ես, ինչ սիրուն ա բայց… _

----------


## Cesare

Թեքա ՞՞

----------


## Dayana

> Թեքա ՞՞


վայ պստո  :Hands Up:  էս դու ես  :Blush:  ես էլ օդնակլասնիկներում գլուխ էի ջարդում, որ հասկանամ ով ա  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com
> 
> Ծաղկաձորի նկարներից ա էլի, հանգստյան տան տանիքին


 բնությունը լավնա  :Wink:

----------


## impression

> բնությունը լավնա


կներես, որ տեսարանը փչացնում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> կներես, որ տեսարանը փչացնում եմ


 :LOL:  չէի տեսել Լիլ գրածդ  :LOL:  դու ինձ հասկացար, էլ մի իզուր  :Tongue:

----------


## Cesare

> վայ պստո  էս դու ես  ես էլ օդնակլասնիկներում գլուխ էի ջարդում, որ հասկանամ ով ա



 :Smile:  Ինձ վերջի անգամ պստո ասել եին 20-րդ դարի 90ական թվականներին . . .  :Blush: 
Իսկ ես ինչ եի օդնակլասնիկներում  ՞՞  :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինձ վերջի անգամ պստո ասել եին 20-րդ դարի 90ական թվականներին . . . 
> Իսկ ես ինչ եի օդնակլասնիկներում  ՞՞


իմ նկարներին գնահատակններ էիր շարել  :Wink:  իահրկե ծանոթով 5 էիր դրել  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> իմ նկարներին գնահատակններ էիր շարել  իահրկե ծանոթով 5 էիր դրել


Հաա . . .  բայց ես անծանոթով ել եմ 5 դնում :  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Էս մեկը պետք ա ես տեղադրեմ:  :Hands Up: 

Պարոն Երվանդ ձյան

----------


## Լեո

Ես` իմ երազած պաշտոնում :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ես` իմ երազած պաշտոնում


_

Թրաշով սազում ա քեզ, ի դեպ…_

----------


## Լեո

> _
> 
> Թրաշով սազում ա քեզ, ի դեպ…_


Թրաշով ու զագարով :LOL:

----------


## Janita Hero

> Ես` իմ երազած պաշտոնում


 :Think: մդաաաա՜՜՜, փաստորեն արձակուրդները սենց են ազդում որոշ մարդկանց վրա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էս մեկը պետք ա ես տեղադրեմ: 
> 
> Պարոն Երվանդ ձյան


Ես էլ էի ուզում դնել, բայց «Երվանդ ձյա» չի է, «Դոն Երվանդ» ա  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էս մեկը պետք ա ես տեղադրեմ: 
> 
> Պարոն Երվանդ ձյան


 :Hands Up:  :Cool:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Երոն վերջն ա :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Եր, էս ի՜նչ դեմքություն ես։  :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, էս ի՜նչ դեմքություն ես։


Սիգար շաաատ եմ է սիրում :Blush:  :Cool:

----------


## ivy

> Սիգար շաաատ եմ է սիրում


Քեզ շաաատ ա է սազում։  :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Քեզ շաաատ ա է սազում։


Մերսի :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Սիգար շաաատ եմ է սիրում


Հա, հիշում եմ, որ կեսերին հասար ոնց ասիր «Արա, էս սիգարի հոտը չի դզում» ու հանգցրիր  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Հա, հիշում եմ, որ կեսերին հասար ոնց ասիր «Արա, էս սիգարի հոտը չի դզում» ու հանգցրիր


_Ու ես ու դու էլ արդեն նարկոզի տակ էինք նստած…_

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հա, հիշում եմ, որ կեսերին հասար ոնց ասիր «Արա, էս սիգարի հոտը չի դզում» ու հանգցրիր


Դե եսիմ ինչքան ժամանակ չէի ծխել սիրտս սկսեց խառնել կեսերից :LOL: , համ էլ էտքան լավը չէր որակը, Արթուրին որ տվինք էտ էր լավը :Good:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե եսիմ ինչքան ժամանակ չէի ծխել սիրտս սկսեց խառնել կեսերից, համ էլ էտքան լավը չէր որակը, Արթուրին որ տվինք էտ էր լավը


Հա, հոտից զգացվում էր, որ լավը չի: Ես սիգարի հոտ շատ եմ սիրում, իսկ դրա հոտը մի տեսակ տհաճ էր  :Bad:

----------


## Artgeo

> Դե եսիմ ինչքան ժամանակ չէի ծխել սիրտս սկսեց խառնել կեսերից, համ էլ էտքան լավը չէր որակը, Արթուրին որ տվինք էտ էր լավը


Նույնը չի՞  :Think:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Նույնը չի՞


Չէ ոնցա նույնը :Shok: , քոնը Կուբայականա, թանգանոց :Wink: , իմը անկապ բան էր :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Էս մեկը պետք ա ես տեղադրեմ: 
> 
> Պարոն Երվանդ ձյան


Դոն Երո  :Hands Up:  
Հ.Գ. Թոքերդ ափսոս են  :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

> Չէ ոնցա նույնը, քոնը Կուբայականա, թանգանոց, իմը անկապ բան էր


օօօ  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> օօօ


մի լավ թոքերդ մրել ե՞ս  :Wink:

----------


## Երևան Ջան

Շատ սիրուն եք բոլորդ էլ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Շատ սիրուն եք բոլորդ էլ


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք իմանալ, թե դու ինչպիսին ես :Blush:

----------


## impression

Էս էլ ես ու Գոռուկը` քրոջս տղան  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Էս էլ ես ու Գոռուկը` քրոջս տղան


Գոռուկը քուրիկիդ է նման։ Մեծացել է ճուտիկը։ Շատ համով բալիկ է։  :Smile: 
Դու էլ ես շատ լավը, հատկապես՝ աչքերդ։  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Գոռուկը քուրիկիդ է նման։ Մեծացել է ճուտիկը։ Շատ համով բալիկ է։ 
> Դու էլ ես շատ լավը, հատկապես՝ աչքերդ։


 :Blush:  մերսի

----------


## Վարպետ

> Էս էլ ես ու Գոռուկը` քրոջս տղան


Վայ մեռնի հոպարը ջանին :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Էս էլ ես ու Գոռուկը` քրոջս տղան


 :Love:  վուխ    :Blush:

----------


## impression

> Վայ մեռնի հոպարը ջանին


Ծանոթություն: Վարպետը Գոռի հոպարն ա, ոչ թե իմ  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Էս էլ ես ու Գոռուկը` քրոջս տղան


Լիլ, դու ո՞ր մեկն ես :Xeloq:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ծանոթություն: Վարպետը Գոռի հոպարն ա, ոչ թե իմ


Տո իրա մորքուրի ջանին էլ մեռնեմ, ինչ հարց կա? :Jpit:  Ուզում եմ գրկեմ Գոռուկին, ոնց եմ կարոտել...

----------


## Dayana

> Լիլ, դու ո՞ր մեկն ես


  :Shok:  չի երևո՞ւմ, էն սոսկովը  :Yerexa:

----------


## ivy

> Տո իրա մորքուրի ջանին էլ մեռնեմ, ինչ հարց կա? Ուզում եմ գրկեմ իրան, ոնց եմ կարոտել...


Էլի խառնվեցինք... Հիմա վերջը ո՞ւմ ես ուզում գրկել։  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

> Էլի խառնվեցինք... Հիմա վերջը ո՞ւմ ես ուզում գրկել։


հեյ հե՜յ, դու սադրել ես  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ծանոթություն: Վարպետը Գոռի հոպարն ա, ոչ թե իմ


 :LOL:  շատ տեղին ծանոթություն էր

----------


## ivy

> հեյ հե՜յ, դու սադրել ես


Ե՞ս, ամենևին, ընդամենը ուզում եմ ճշտել։  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Էլի խառնվեցինք... Հիմա վերջը ո՞ւմ ես ուզում գրկել։


Փոխել ե~մ :Jpit: )))))))))))

----------


## ivy

> Փոխել ե~մ)))))))))))


Շատ իզուր. օրիգինալ գրառումդ ավելի հետաքրքիր էր, երևակայության տեղ էր տալիս։  :Wink:

----------


## impression

Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ Վահագից նեղանա՞մ, թե՞ Ռիպայից  :Sad: 
կնեղանամ էն մոդերից, ով էս գրառմանը ինֆրաքշն կտա, քանի որ սա օֆտոպ չի, հոգու ճիչ ա

----------


## ivy

> Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ Վահագից նեղանա՞մ, թե՞ Ռիպայից 
> կնեղանամ էն մոդերից, ով էս գրառմանը ինֆրաքշն կտ, քանի որ սա օֆտոպ չի, հոգու ճիչ ա


Ինձնի՞ց ինչի ես նեղանում. ես ավելի մեծ հաճույքով նկարի միջի մորքուրին կգրկեի։  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

> Ինձնի՞ց ինչի ես նեղանում. ես ավելի մեծ հաճույքով նկարի միջի մորքուրին կգրկեի։


դե լավ, էլ չեմ նեղանում  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ



----------


## Dayana

Եր նկարում գովազդ կա , Պիցա Պաստայի գովազդը  :LOL: 
Արթուրը ոնց որ Վինին լինի Լյուդի վ Չյոռնոմում նկարահանված  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Արթ, Տաչիկ   :Kiss:

----------


## impression

Արթուրին կարոտել եմ, բայց առանց ակնոցների  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Եր նկարում գովազդ կա , Պիցա Պաստայի գովազդը


Պլյուս` Արզնի, պլյուս` Կոկա-Կոլա :Jpit: 

Լավ նկար ա բայց :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Նայվում են հո զոռով չի :Hands Up:  :Cool:

----------


## Արամ

> Պլյուս` Արզնի, պլյուս` Կոկա-Կոլա
> 
> Լավ նկար ա բայց


մեկել Նոկիա :Jpit:

----------


## dvgray

> Նայվում են հո զոռով չի


 :Love:  գեղեցիկ զույգ է:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Նայվում են հո զոռով չի





> գեղեցիկ զույգ է:


Հա՞ :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Հա՞


հա  :Smile: 
 :Xeloq:  Դաժե շատ գեղեցիկ  :Blush:

----------


## Norton

> հա 
>  Դաժե շատ գեղեցիկ


համամիտ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Էս էլ ես ու Գոռուկը` քրոջս տղան


_Լավն եք…_ 




> Նայվում են հո զոռով չի


_Եր, ի՞նչ ես մարդկանց մեջ կասկածներ գցում… 
Բայց նկարը լավն ա…_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս էլ ես ու Գոռուկը` քրոջս տղան


Ինչ լավ նկար ա։  :Smile:  Լիլ, նենց մամայավարի ջերմ ես գրկել Գոռուկին։  :Love: 



> Ծանոթություն: Վարպետը Գոռի հոպարն ա, ոչ թե իմ


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Լիլ, լավ նկար ա  :Smile:  
Մի օր Գոռին հետդ բեր  :Smile: 


Իմ ու Նյուտի նկարն էլ ա շատ լավը  :Love:  Մենակ թե կոմենտն ա պրովակացիոն ու ապատեղեկատվական  :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Լիլ, լավ նկար ա  
> Մի օր Գոռին հետդ բեր 
> 
> 
> Իմ ու Նյուտի նկարն էլ ա շատ լավը  Մենակ թե կոմենտն ա պրովակացիոն ու ապատեղեկատվական


Այսինքն :Shok: , իրար հետ չեք նայվում??, իմ կարծիքով նայվում եք ինչ կա ստեղ պրովոկացիոն ու ապատեղեկատվական :Shok:  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն, իրար հետ չեք նայվում??, իմ կարծիքով նայվում եք ինչ կա ստեղ պրովոկացիոն ու ապատեղեկատվական


Եր, Ծառուկյան Գագոյին ճանաչու՞մ ես  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Արտակ ,Արուսիկ  :Ok: 
 լավ նկար ա

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, Ծառուկյան Գագոյին ճանաչու՞մ ես


Ժող միհատ սաղդ արտահայտվեք էլի ես ինչն եմ սխալ ասել, կարողա իրար հետ չեն նայվում?? :Shok:  :Angry2: , բայց գորկա գոռալ չկա թե չէ Չուկը ճիշտ դուրս կգա :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող միհատ սաղդ արտահայտվեք էլի ես ինչն եմ սխալ ասել, կարողա իրար հետ չեն նայվում??, բայց գորկա գոռալ չկա թե չէ Չուկը ճիշտ դուրս կգա


Էդ դեպքում նախ հարկավոր ա պարզել, թե դու ինչ ես հասկանում «նայվել» ասելով։  :Tongue:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էդ դեպքում նախ հարկավոր ա պարզել, թե դու ինչ ես հասկանում «նայվել» ասելով։


Հմմմ աչքիս իրոք սաղ սխալ են հասկացել :Think: , դե լավ բացի նկարից էս օֆֆտոպները սաղ ջնջեք

----------


## Երկնային

> Հմմմ աչքիս իրոք սաղ սխալ են հասկացել, դե լավ բացի նկարից էս օֆֆտոպները սաղ ջնջեք


_Դու քըմենթները նորից կարդա Եր… Արդեն քիչ էր մնում ինձ ու Չուկին շնորհավորական թեմա բացեին_

----------


## Աբելյան

> 


յաաա, ես էլ կամ  :Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

> _Դու քըմենթները նորից կարդա Եր… Արդեն քիչ էր մնում ինձ ու Չուկին շնորհավորական թեմա բացեին_


Բայց ես լուրջ նկատի ունեի որ իրար նման եք էտ նկարում մի ձևի նայվում եք էլի էտ իմաստով :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց ես լուրջ նկատի ունեի որ իրար նման եք էտ նկարում մի ձևի նայվում եք էլի էտ իմաստով


Ես որ չնմանացրի, չգիտեմ։  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես որ չնմանացրի, չգիտեմ։


Հա լավ հմի ովա պռովոկացիաներ անում :Shok: , էլ չեմ գրելու ստեղ ֆսյո :Angry2:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սրանք էլ իմ վերջին նկարները Աշոցքից.

Քաջարի Հայկը պայքարում է Աշոցք գետի կատաղի ալիքների դեմ



Արագիլներ  :Love: 



Չգիտեմորերորդ դարի հինավուրց կամուրջ



2600 մետր բարձրության վրա



Ախուրյան գետի կանյոնը



Արփա լճի ճանապարհին



Արփա լիճը` Սևանից հետո ամենամեծ լիճը Հայաստանում

----------


## dvgray

> _Դու քըմենթները նորից կարդա Եր… Արդեն քիչ էր մնում ինձ ու Չուկին շնորհավորական թեմա բացեին_


Բայց ինչի՞ չէ որ: Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա որ: Ինչ կլինի որ, եթե դուք նորմալ էտ հարցին նայեիք ու մենք էլ շնորհավորեինք համապատասխան թեմայում  :Wink: 
 :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Արփա լիճը` Սևանից հետո ամենամեծ լիճը Հայաստանում
> [/IMG]


 :Think:  Նկարի մեջինը Գորիս գնալու ճամփի վրի ջրամբարը չէ՞ : 
…
Իսկ ճանապարհի վրայի հովիվների յուրտեքը՞ ուր են: Գառները… գառները՞ ուր են  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բայց ես լուրջ նկատի ունեի որ իրար նման եք էտ նկարում մի ձևի նայվում եք էլի էտ իմաստով


Նմանը չգիտեմ, բայց Արուսիկի հետ ցանկացած զույգ գեղեցիկ կնայվի  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Սրանք էլ իմ վերջին նկարները Աշոցքից.
> 
> Քաջարի Հայկը պայքարում է Աշոցք գետի կատաղի ալիքների դեմ


կամ Raedwulf-ը Grand Canyon-ի վարարման ժամանակ  :Jpit: 
լավ նկարներ են  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> _Եր, ի՞նչ ես մարդկանց մեջ կասկածներ գցում… 
> Բայց նկարը լավն ա…_


ճիշտա սիրուն զույգ եք  :Blush:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Սրանք էլ իմ վերջին նկարները Աշոցքից.
> 
> Քաջարի Հայկը պայքարում է Աշոցք գետի կատաղի ալիքների դեմ


 :Hands Up:

----------


## Dayana

> Սրանք էլ իմ վերջին նկարները Աշոցքից.
> 
> Քաջարի Հայկը պայքարում է Աշոցք գետի կատաղի ալիքների դեմ


Հայկ ջան հեծանիվից զգույշ  :Blush:  սեփական փորձից եմ ասում  :Black Eye:

----------


## Ուրվական

Էդ ջան :Wink: 

Մյուս գեղեցիկ զույգը :Tongue:  :LOL: 

Հա-յե՜ր :Sad: 

Էլմո - Սեքս, հայրենասիրություն, հոգատարություն, տղայա, է :LOL: 

Էս պահը հազիվ եմ նկարել, 8 -ամ խնդրում էի, որ մի պահ դադարեցնեն ուտելն ու նայեն ապարատին :Angry2: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նկարի մեջինը Գորիս գնալու ճամփի վրի ջրամբարը չէ՞ : 
> …
> Իսկ ճանապարհի վրայի հովիվների յուրտեքը՞ ուր են: Գառները… գառները՞ ուր են


Չէ, Սպանդարյանը չի, Արփան է  :Smile: 

Գառները կան, ուզում էի հետները նկարվել, բայց թրիքի հոտին չդիմացա  :LOL: 



> կամ Raedwulf-ը Grand Canyon-ի վարարման ժամանակ 
> լավ նկարներ են


Կամ էլ Կոլումբոսը իրենց տան վաննայի մեջ նստած հայտնագործում է Ամերիկան  :LOL: 

Մերսի  :Blush:  



> Հայկ ջան հեծանիվից զգույշ  սեփական փորձից եմ ասում


Փառք աստծո, զգույշ էի: Ճիշտ է, քիչ էր մնում հեծանվով հանդերձ ընկնեի ծովը, բայց լավ պրծա  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Նմանը չգիտեմ, բայց Արուսիկի հետ ցանկացած զույգ գեղեցիկ կնայվի


_

Գոռի դրած նկարները չի մեծանում…_

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո - Սեքս, հայրենասիրություն, հոգատարություն, տղայա, է


Ավելի լավ չէի կարա մտածեի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> _Գոռի դրած նկարները չի մեծանում…_


Մեծանում ա, ամեն օր մի բրնձաչափ

----------


## Annushka

> Հա-յե՜ր


Էս Երոն դրոշն իրանով ա ուզում անի :LOL: 



> Էլմո - Սեքս, հայրենասիրություն, հոգատարություն, տղայա, է


Համ էլ էդ ամենի հետ թասիբով ու ավանդապահ  :LOL:  տեսեք, թե ինչ ակկուրատնի ծսծկել ա մատուցողուհու դոշերը մեր հայկական եռագույնով :LOL: 



> Էս պահը հազիվ եմ նկարել, 8 -ամ խնդրում էի, որ մի պահ դադարեցնեն ուտելն ու նայեն ապարատին


Որ Դրոշիդ հետևից քիչ ընկնեիր, ավելի լավ պահեր կբռնացնեիր :Tongue: 



> 


Փաթաթում ա երեխեքին իրա սիրելի դրոշով; :Tongue:  Ա, դե մենք գիտենք, որ Չուկը դրոշը շատ ա սիրում  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Համ էլ էդ ամենի հետ թասիբով ու ավանդապահ  տեսեք, թե ինչ ակկուրատնի ծսծկել ա մատուցողուհու դոշերը մեր հայկական եռագույնով


Ճիշտն ասած, Անուշիկ ձան, դա ես էի ծածկել :Smile:  :Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հա-յե՜ր


Սպանումա Վազգենի ղժժալը :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Սպանումա Վազգենի ղժժալը


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Հերիք չի աբողջ դրոշը զավթել էիր, ինձ մի փոքր կարմիր կտոր էր մնացել, մի հատ էլ ծիծաղացնում էիք Բագրատի հետ:

----------


## Chuk

Վազգեն, փոխարենը ետևումդ երևում է հաղթանակի բռունցքը  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Վազգեն, փոխարենը ետևումդ երևում է հաղթանակի բռունցքը


Էտ Victory-ի բռունցքնա :Shok:  :Shok: ? :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգեն, փոխարենը ետևումդ երևում է հաղթանակի բռունցքը


Հենց մենակ էդ բռունցքն ա փոխում ֆոնը: Թէ չէ բռունցքը չլիներ ոնց որ հետևիցս, էլ են շունիկը ատամներով բռնած լինի ինձ:

----------


## Երկնային

_Է~հ… 
նեղացած, գզգզված ու անորակ նկար…_

----------


## Elmo

> _Է~հ… 
> նեղացած, գզգզված ու անորակ նկար…_


Դե լավ լավ: Ի՞նչ նեղացած: Լավ էլ նկր ա սմայլիկ ջան  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> _Է~հ… 
> նեղացած, գզգզված ու անորակ նկար…_


ոնց որ լաց ես եղել  :Blush:

----------


## impression

> _Է~հ… 
> նեղացած, գզգզված ու անորակ նկար…_


Նյուտ, ոնց որ ճապոնական թատրոնի  դերասանուհի լինես  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> _Է~հ… 
> նեղացած, գզգզված ու անորակ նկար…_


 :Shok:  Արուս, ես մի հատ ածական էլ կավելացնեի, բայց երևի չարժե։  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Արուս, ես մի հատ ածական էլ կավելացնեի, բայց երևի չարժե։


ավելացրիր էլի  :LOL:  :LOL:  մեռաաաաա՜՜՜  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> _Է~հ… 
> նեղացած, գզգզված ու անորակ նկար…_


Նկարը հավանեցի, նոյնիսկ շատ, միայն թե քեզ հեչ նման չէր։  :Jpit: 
Քեզ էլ եմ շատ հավանում, Նյուտ, ուղղակի ասածս էնա, որ դու էս նկարի մեջ ոնց–որ բացարձակապես դու չլինես։  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_իսկ իմ կարծիքով ոնց որ մումիա լինեմ…_

----------


## Amaru

կոլոտն ու չաղը ես եմ, իսկ բոյով ու նիհար աղջիկը՝ կյանքս  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Նենց եմ սիրում, որ Ամառուկը նկար ա դնում, միշտ տրամադրությանս բարձրանում ա  :Smile: 
Կյանքիդ տեսել եմ, բայց ո՞րտեղ… հաաաա հիշեցի

----------


## Dayana

Ասպետն ու իրա ասպետուհին լավն են  :Love:  
Ամառուկ  :Acute:  գիտես որ մռութ ես, մեզ ես ջղայնացնու՞մ  :Love:

----------


## Amaru

> Նենց եմ սիրում, որ Ամառուկը նկար ա դնում, միշտ տրամադրությանս բարձրանում ա 
> Կյանքիդ տեսել եմ, բայց ո՞րտեղ… հաաաա հիշեցի


 :Blush:  մերսի Բգ  :Blush: 
Մմմ... որտե՞ղ ես տեսել բայց  :Smile:  ուղղակի փողոցու՞մ



> Ասպետն ու իրա ասպետուհին լավն են  
> Ամառուկ  գիտես որ մռութ ես, մեզ ես ջղայնացնու՞մ


հասկանում ես...էդ գրել եմ, որ ասեք՝ չէ՜, սիրու՜ն ես, կյա՜նք ես, եսիմ ինչ գրող ես...))) ինքնահաստատվում եմ, վըըը)) համ էլ մերսի))  :Kiss:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> մերսի Բգ 
> Մմմ... որտե՞ղ ես տեսել բայց  ուղղակի փողոցու՞մ


Սահադաշտում, երբ որ քեզ առաջի անգամ տեսա, հետդ էր  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> կոլոտն ու չաղը ես եմ, իսկ բոյով ու նիհար աղջիկը՝ կյանքս


Չա՞ղ:  :LOL: 
Սկի էլ չաղ ջես լավ:

----------


## Աբելյան

> կոլոտն ու չաղը ես եմ, իսկ բոյով ու նիհար աղջիկը՝ կյանքս


կյանքդ լավն ա  :Love: 
դու էլ  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

_Ամառու…
ոնց որ միշտ…_

----------


## Amaru

շնորհակալ եմ)

----------


## impression

Ամառ, ՎԵՐՋՆ ես  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արմինե… ինձ նեղում եեեեն. ասում են ես կեր սուս ու փուս  :Not I: 


երեխեն տեսավ ապարատից ծիտիկ թռավ ուրախացավ  :Yea: 


ինչ լավ եմ արել կուզիկ մեջքս դզել եմ որ ուրիշները չտենան  :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

> Արմինե… ինձ նեղում եեեեն. ասում են ես կեր սուս ու փուս 
> 
> 
> երեխեն տեսավ ապարատից ծիտիկ թռավ ուրախացավ 
> 
> 
> ինչ լավ եմ արել կուզիկ մեջքս դզել եմ որ ուրիշները չտենան


Խափումա  :LOL:  մի հատ կուզիկով նկար էլ կա  :LOL:  չի դնում  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

*Դեռ գլխներիս գալիքը չգիտեինք*


*Արդեն գիտենք...*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Դեռ գլխներիս գալիքը չգիտեինք*
> 
> 
> *Արդեն գիտենք...*


Ինձ մոտ ոչ մի նկար չի երևում...  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ մոտ ոչ մի նկար չի երևում...


Ինձ մոտ էլ  :Sad:

----------


## Արամ

> *Դեռ գլխներիս գալիքը չգիտեինք*
> 
> 
> *Արդեն գիտենք...*


 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջապես երևացին։  :Yahoo: 
Վահագ, դեմք նկարներ են։  :Hands Up:  Բայց, դատելով նկարներից, գլխներիդ եկածը մեջներից ամենաշատը քեզ վրա ա ազդել...  :Think:  Համենայնդեպս, դեմքիդ արտահայտության փոփոխությունը զգալի ա, ի տարբերություն կողքիններիդ։  :Jpit:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վերջապես երևացին։ 
> Վահագ, դեմք նկարներ են։  Բայց, դատելով նկարներից, գլխներիդ եկածը մեջներից ամենաշատը քեզ վրա ա ազդել...  Համենայնդեպս, դեմքիդ արտահայտության փոփոխությունը զգալի ա, ի տարբերություն կողքիններիդ։


Չէ, իրանք էլ են տխուր, աչքերին նայիր :Jpit:  Ան ջան, հայկական սերվերի վրա էի գցել, սինխրոնիզացիան երեւի էլի ուշ են արել, ապաշնորհները, դրա համար ուշ երեւաց:

----------


## ivy

Հա, Վահագ, շատ լավ նկարներ են։  :Smile:  Երկրորդ նկարում դեմքիդ արտահայտությունը սպանում է։  :Jpit:  
Հ.Գ. Ինչ էլ սիրուն աչքեր ունես, չէի էլ նկատել։  :Blush:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հա, Վահագ, շատ լավ նկարներ են։  Երկրորդ նկարում դեմքիդ արտահայտությունը սպանում է։  
> Հ.Գ. Ինչ էլ սիրուն աչքեր ունես, չէի էլ նկատել։


Նյա~  :Blush:  ( :LOL: )

----------


## impression

> Հա, Վահագ, շատ լավ նկարներ են։  Երկրորդ նկարում դեմքիդ արտահայտությունը սպանում է։  
> Հ.Գ. Ինչ էլ սիրուն աչքեր ունես, չէի էլ նկատել։


Իսկ ես նկատել էի, դեռ շու~տվանից  :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

> *Դեռ գլխներիս գալիքը չգիտեինք*
> 
> 
> *Արդեն գիտենք...*


 :Hands Up: 



> Կործանվեց Երուշալայմը՝ մեծն քաղաքը, կարծես գոյություն էլ չէր ունեցել աշխարհիս վրա...


Էս Հայաստանի հավաքականի մասին ա՞  :Xeloq:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Էս Հայաստանի հավաքականի մասին ա՞


Խնդրում եմ էլի, Դիվ ջան, դեպրեսիայից նոր եմ դուրս եկել: Էս թեման մի զարգացրու  :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

> Խնդրում եմ էլի, Դիվ ջան, դեպրեսիայից նոր եմ դուրս եկել: Էս թեման մի զարգացրու


Ոնց ասես, Վարպետ ջան  :Sad: 
Մի բաժակ խմենք՞  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ոնց ասես, Վարպետ ջան 
> Մի բաժակ խմենք՞


 :Sad:  Հա~

----------


## dvgray

Դե խմենք էն բանի կենացը, որ միշտ ֆուտբոլում տարվենք բայց ռեալում միշտ տանենք, ով էլ դեմներս հելնի: Իսկ ֆուտբոլով տարվենք, որ վրեքներս շատ մուռ չպահեն  :Smile: 
 :Drinks:

----------


## Երկնային

_չեմ հիշում սա էլի ակումբում դրել եմ, թե չէ…  երիտասարդ ժամանակներս…_

----------


## Dayana

> _չեմ հիշում սա էլի ակումբում դրել եմ, թե չէ…  երիտասարդ ժամանակներս…_


այ դու պստո,  :Tongue:  ինքը, իրա շալնօյ աչուկները  :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

> այ դու պստո,  ինքը, իրա շալնօյ աչուկները


_Դե հա, թիթիզ երեխա էի ոնց որ…  ապեյս_

----------


## Lapterik

Made in Dilijan. Էս նկարը շատ կսիրեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Made in Dilijan. Էս նկարը շատ կսիրեմ


Կայֆ նկարա Աննա ջան :Smile: , Դիլիջանը հիշեցի  :Cray:

----------


## impression

> Made in Dilijan. Էս նկարը շատ կսիրեմ


ես ալ  :Wink:  ամա ստորագրությանդ փոթոն ավելի շադ գհավնիմ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

Ապրեք երեխեք ջան  :Kiss:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Դիլիջանը հիշեցի





> Ես էլ հիշեցի, բայց Դիլիջանը չէ


Արա դե լացացրիք վերջը  :Cray:   :Cray:  …ցռը ես էլ հիշեցի Դիլիջանը …

----------


## Lapterik

Սառած լապտերիկ: 
Ով ինչ հիշեց՞ :LOL:

----------


## Տատ

Հլա որ էսքան: Սա Շվեյցարիան է: Սիգարետը: Ես:


Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Էն շատ ջահելն ու սիրունը ես չեմ(եթե կասկածողներ կային :Wink: ), փոքր դուստրս է:

----------

Chilly (11.06.2009), Kita (03.02.2010)

----------


## Amaru

> Հլա որ էսքան: Սա Շվեյցարիան է: Սիգարետը: Ես:
> 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> Էն շատ ջահելն ու սիրունը ես չեմ(եթե կասկածողներ կային), փոքր դուստրս է:


մմմ  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

:Shok: Այ քեզ Տա՜տ… :Love: 
Տա՜տ, լավ էլի, տուր մի մուխ քաշեմ, էլի… :Blush:

----------


## Տատ

> Այ քեզ Տա՜տ…
> Տա՜տ, լավ էլի, տուր մի մուխ քաշեմ, էլի…


Մենթոլ ա, վայ թե չուզես:
Դե ի՞նչ, հանդիպենք հոկտեմբերին: :Blush:

----------


## Վարպետ

Յա, Տատ, դու տատ չես: Խաբլանի մեկը :Jpit:

----------


## Artgeo

Տատ լավն ես  :Love:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Մունք  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Մունք


տեսել էի  :Love:  լավն եք  :Love:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մունք


wow  ինչ հրաշք նկար ա  :Love: 
գույները  :Love: 
մի բան ասե՞մ  :Blush:  սա գիտեք ինչի թեկնածու՞ ա. եթե ասենք մեր մոլորակից տիեզերական տարածություն ուղարկվելու լիներ բնօրինակ՝ թե ինչ են *մարդիկ*, սա ուղղակի համապարփակ նմուշ ա , ձգտելու մի բան  :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

_Տաաաատ, սիրուն եք, դու էլ դուստրդ էլ… մմմմ… 

Նոր, Լապտերուշ, լավն եք…_

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էն շատ ջահելն ու սիրունը ես չեմ(եթե կասկածողներ կային), փոքր դուստրս է:


Տատ, ինձ թվում ա դու գրառումներդ դեմքի հենց եդ արտահայտությամբ ես անում   :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> Հլա որ էսքան: Սա Շվեյցարիան է: Սիգարետը: Ես:
> 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> Էն շատ ջահելն ու սիրունը ես չեմ(եթե կասկածողներ կային), փոքր դուստրս է:


Տատուս, լավն ես  :Love:  որ գաս Վինիի հեթակ կպապնես չէ՞  :Love:

----------


## comet

> *Դեռ գլխներիս գալիքը չգիտեինք*
> 
> 
> *Արդեն գիտենք...*


  :LOL:  
Լավ նկարներ են: Վարպետ, դու որն ես? :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լավ նկարներ են: Վարպետ, դու որն ես?


Կապույտ շապիկովը :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մունք


Չաաաաաաաաաաաաայս  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  
Իմ արև ճիշտ էի, ճիշտ եմ ու հավերժ ճիշտ եմ էս հարցում  :Blush:

----------


## Lapterik

Լրիվ տեսան բացի ինձանից, ես էլ եմ ուզում տսնեեեեեեեմ  :Cray:

----------


## Taurus

Կարմիր Կապույտ Ծիրանագույն

----------


## Dayana

> Կարմիր Կապույտ Ծիրանագույն


լավն եք  :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ. Ստորագրություիցդ վախեցա  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մունք


Կռիս թողեք գոնե ես դնեմ

տենցա էլի ով նկարի ով վարկանիշ ստանա :ցռը

----------


## Ձայնալար

Թողում եմ էն քյառթու նկարս դնես  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Թողում եմ են քյառթու նկարս դնես


 :LOL:   :LOL:  հա ես էլ եմ կողմ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արա հենց նոր ետ կնարն էի ափլոադ անում 

*coming in a few minutes
Քյառթ Ձայնալար Ձայ*  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տեսեք իսկական Ձայնալարին առանց որևե դիմակների: Այնպես ինչպիսին կա իրականում  :Tongue:

----------


## impression

> Հլա որ էսքան: Սա Շվեյցարիան է: Սիգարետը: Ես:
> 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> Էն շատ ջահելն ու սիրունը ես չեմ(եթե կասկածողներ կային), փոքր դուստրս է:


Տատ, ուրախ եմ գոնե նկարիդ հետ ծանոթանալ  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Տեսեք իսկական Ձայնալարին առանց որևե դիմակների: Այնպես ինչպիսին կա իրականում


Լրիվ Ձայնալար Ձայ ա էս նկարում: :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Տեսեք իսկական Ձայնալարին առանց որևե դիմակների: Այնպես ինչպիսին կա իրականում


Սպանումա Բգոն :LOL:

----------


## Տատ

> Տեսեք իսկական Ձայնալարին առանց որևե դիմակների: Այնպես ինչպիսին կա իրականում


Լավ էլի :LOL: : Ստեղ դեմքիս ԷՆ արտահայտությունը փոխվեց, սեղանի տակից չի երևում:

 :Hands Up:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Տեսեք իսկական Ձայնալարին առանց որևե դիմակների: Այնպես ինչպիսին կա իրականում


Չէ~... բոթասները կեղծիքը պալիտ են անում :Wink:  Ծիծակները ուր ե~ն, ծիծակները~ :Jpit:

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ~... բոթասները կեղծիքը պալիտ են անում Ծիծակները ուր ե~ն, ծիծակները~


Թթու ա դրել, որ ձմեռը հագնի:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Մի րոպե աչքս կխպել էր… մեկը նգարել ա, մյուսն էլ անընդհատ խանգարում էր փորձում էր արթնացնել  :Beee:  հետո էլ ընգեր ու ընգերուհի են կոչվում  :Cray:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Մի րոպե աչքս կխպել էր… մեկը նգարել ա, մյուսն էլ անընդհատ խանգարում էր փորձում էր արթնացնել  հետո էլ ընգեր ու ընգերուհի են կոչվում


Արյա~ :Smile:  Էս ինչ ծանոթ դիվան ա?  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մի րոպե աչքս կխպել էր… մեկը նգարել ա, մյուսն էլ անընդհատ խանգարում էր փորձում էր արթնացնել  հետո էլ ընգեր ու ընգերուհի են կոչվում


Քանի դու տենց քնած եիր Լապտերիկը այ սենց նայում էր քեզ  :Love:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Քանի դու տենց քնած եիր Լապտերիկը այ սենց նայում էր քեզ


Եթե չհաշվենք, որ մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրությունների համաձայն, Լապտերիկը նայում է արմատապես հակառակ ուղղությամբ: :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

Առիթից օգտվում են, որ Լապտերիկը չի կարողանում հիմա իրանց դրած նկարները նայի, ինչ ասես գրում են ու դնում են  :Beee:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

լավ էլ նայում էր էտ պահին հայացքը թեքեց  :Tongue:  
Մնարակրկիտ ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքում հայտնաբերվեց Նորոի բւոթ մատը 
 :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> լավ էլ նայում էր էտ պահին հայացքը թեքեց  
> Մնարակրկիտ ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքում հայտնաբերվեց Նորոի բւոթ մատը


ՈՒ կլեչատնի պիժոնսկի շալվարը  :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

բոլորդ շատ լավն եք, Անն  :Love:  Նոր  :Smile:  Բը՛գ  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  իսկական տղամարդ  :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց


մոտ չորս ժամ առաջ :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս ինչ լավ նկարներ են....  :Smile: 

Տատ ջան, նկարները շատ հավանեցի, համ սիմպատիչնի աղջիկ ունես, համ Շվեյցարիայի բնությունն է հրաշք, համ էլ դու ես լավը....   :Love:

----------


## dvgray

> Տեսեք իսկական Ձայնալարին առանց որևե դիմակների: Այնպես ինչպիսին կա իրականում


Ձայնալար
Ես իմիջմեյկեռիտ փոխել ես՞: Ճիշտ ես արել:   :Xeloq:  Ես էլ եմ սենց ուզում   :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, էրեխեք, չգիտեմ ոնց էր ստացվել, որ էս երկու օրը նկարների թեման աչքիցս վրիպել էր...  :Shok:  Ի՜նչ ընտիր նկարներ էին։  :Hands Up: 



> Սառած լապտերիկ:


Լավն ա սառած լապտերիկը։  :Smile: 




> Հլա որ էսքան: Սա Շվեյցարիան է: Սիգարետը: Ես:
> Էն շատ ջահելն ու սիրունը ես չեմ(եթե կասկածողներ կային), փոքր դուստրս է:





> Տատ, ինձ թվում ա դու գրառումներդ դեմքի հենց եդ արտահայտությամբ ես անում


Հետաքրքիր ա, ես էլ եմ Տատին գրառումներ անելիս դեմքի հենց էս արտահայտությամբ պատկերացնում։  :Jpit:  Ի դեպ, էն սկզբում որ Տատն իր նկարը դրել էր, էլի էս նույն արտահայտությամբ էր։  :Smile: 





> Մունք


Ինչ լավ նկար ա։  :Love:  Իսկական ցուցահանդեսի բան ա։  :Ok:  Երկուսդ էլ շատ լավն եք։  :Love: 





> Կարմիր Կապույտ Ծիրանագույն


Ինչ լավ եռագույն եք  :Smile: , ափսոս, նկարը խամրած ա։





> Քանի դու տենց քնած եիր Լապտերիկը այ սենց նայում էր քեզ


Վույ, ինչ լավն են։  :Love:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> 


Լապտեր *դու մի ուրիշ կարգի մոդել ես*, լուրջ   
շատ հարուստ արտաքին ունես  :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Քանի դու տենց քնած եիր Լապտերիկը այ սենց նայում էր քեզ


Ինձ էր նայում է, սկզբում փորփում էր արթնացնել, երբ տեսավ չի ստացվում նստեց ու սենց հայացքով նայեց քեզ երևի մտածելով «Ներսես էս ում հետ ես ընգերություն անում» դու էլ պահը չկորցրիր ու նկարեցիր հմի էլ ֆռցնում եք  :Goblin:  
Պոլիտեխնիկցուն խաբելը հեշտ չի  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 58 վայրկյան անց



> ՈՒ կլեչատնի պիժոնսկի շալվարը


Շալվար չէր շոռտիկ էր համ էլ  :Beee:

----------


## Dayana

Նար ինձ մուշիկ-մուշիկ բայիկ ես արել   :Lazy:  դե հա, որ ես էլ Անյուտի պես գեղեցկուհու   :Love: ձեռքը բռնած լինեի, տենց բայիկ կանեի  :Love:  

Ամառուկ  :Love:

----------


## comet

> Կապույտ շապիկովը


Դե ես էդպես էլ կարծում էի :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

Մի երկու ամիս առաջ, Բազալեթիում: Հորեղբորս աղջիկն ա:

Հ.Գ. Որակի համար կներեք, էս նկարը բարդ ճանապարհ ա անցել ու նույնիսկ պատերազմ ա տեսել:

----------


## comet

Դե եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ պատերազմ է տեսել:   :Think:  
 :Lol2: 
Քեզ լրիվ ուրիշ էի  պատկերացնում :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Մի երկու ամիս առաջ, Բազալեթիում: Հորեղբորս աղջիկն ա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Որակի համար կներեք, էս նկարը բարդ ճանապարհ ա անցել ու նույնիսկ պատերազմ ա տեսել:


Էս էն Գերմաիայից սեփական տոմսով դեպորտ եղած աղջիկնա՞  :Wink:

----------


## Տատ

Точно-Винни!! :Hands Up:

----------


## Belle

էս էլ ես  :Blush:

----------


## Ուրվական

> էս էլ ես


Ես քեզ լրիվ ուրիշ ձևի էի պատկերացնում :Shok: 
Լավն ես բայց :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> էս էլ ես


 :Love:  տեսել էի  :Love:

----------


## masivec

Էս էլ իմ նկարը :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Էս էլ իմ նկարը


սիմպատիչնի տղա ես  :Wink:  ափսոս ակնոցներով ես   :Smile:

----------


## masivec

Էս էլ առանց ակնոց, բայց մի ամաչացրա :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Էս էլ առանց ակնոց, բայց մի ամաչացրա


ամաչացնելու եմ  :Wink:  շատ սիմպատիչնի տղա ես  :Wink:

----------


## masivec

Լավ էլի :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## Տատ

Չէ լուրջ՜: Առանց ակնոցի՝ կռասավեց: 
Էս էլ ավտդ ա՞ հետը, սպտակ Նիվեն :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## masivec

Դե նայած որ կողմից նայած :LOL:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

:Blush: նկարիկս :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> նկարիկս


Իռեն ջան, լավն ես, բայց մեջքդ ուղիղ պահի :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> նկարիկս


ինչ ամոթա  :Shok:  գիտեի թե Lady-In-Red-ը տղայա   :Shok:   :Blush:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

> Իռեն ջան, լավն ես, բայց մեջքդ ուղիղ պահի


մերսիկներ խորհուրդի համար,  :Blush:  բայց պատահական նկար է, չհասցրեցի ուղղվեմ ու սիրունանամ  :Smile:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 56 վայրկյան անց



> ինչ ամոթա  գիտեի թե Lady-In-Red-ը տղայա


փաստորեն ճիշտ էր նկարս ավելացնելը, բայց ես էլի նկար ունեմ դրած, փաստորեն չես տեսել :Sad:  :Smile:  համ էլ Լեդին տղա? զարմանալիա

----------


## Dayana

> փաստորեն ճիշտ էր նկարս ավելացնելը, բայց ես էլի նկար ունեմ դրած, փաստորեն չես տեսել համ էլ Լեդին տղա? զարմանալիա


հա զարմանալի էր, բայց ինձ թվում էր օդնակլասնիկներում տղա էր Լեդի Ին Ռեդի անունով ներկայացել  :Blush:  սխալվել եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

> հա զարմանալի էր, բայց ինձ թվում էր օդնակլասնիկներում տղա էր Լեդի Ին Ռեդի անունով ներկայացել  սխալվել եմ


red devils ունենք, ինչքան հիշում եմ :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> հա զարմանալի էր, բայց ինձ թվում էր օդնակլասնիկներում տղա էր Լեդի Ին Ռեդի անունով ներկայացել  սխալվել եմ


Lio_de_Gran-ի հետ ես շփոթում  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> L*i*o_de_Gran-ի հետ ես շփոթում


Միգուցե՞ *Լեո դե Գրան* :Smile:

----------


## masivec

Մանումենտում :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Մանումենտում


Տանկիստ  :Hands Up:

----------


## masivec

Եեեեեեեե, լավ ելի  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

1. Ես՝ չինացի ընկերուհուս հետ. (մոտ երկու ամիս առաջ).  :Smile: 




2. Բլինչիկ ենք փաթաթում.  :Nyam:

----------


## Dayana

Ուլու, մի տեսակ էն մնացած նկարներիդ նման չես  :Xeloq:  

Հ.Գ. Բլինչի կուտեի  :Nyam:

----------


## ivy

> Ուլու, մի տեսակ էն մնացած նկարներիդ նման չես  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բլինչի կուտեի


Երկրորդ նկարում Արշակին է նման։  :Smile: 
Լավ նկարներ են։  :Wink:

----------


## impression

Ան, նենց մի տեսակ կարոտեցի...  :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> 1. Ես՝ չինացի ընկերուհուս հետ. (մոտ երկու ամիս առաջ). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Բլինչիկ ենք փաթաթում.


Վուխ, էդ բլինչիկ պատրաստելու պրոցեսը ոնց եմ սիրում։Շատ լավ նկարներ են

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ բլինչիկները ինչով էին? Լցոնի գույնից դատելով հաստատ համով բան չէր....  :LOL:  

Լավն էին նկարները....

----------


## Երվանդ

Լավ նկարներ են :Hands Up:

----------


## Selene

Ինչ լավ նկարներ են :Smile: 
Իսկ բլինչիկները... :Nyam:  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երկրորդ նկարում Արշակին է նման։ 
> Լավ նկարներ են։





> Վուխ, էդ բլինչիկ պատրաստելու պրոցեսը ոնց եմ սիրում։ Շատ լավ նկարներ են





> Լավ նկարներ են





> Ինչ լավ նկարներ են
> Իսկ բլինչիկները...


Շնորհակալ եմ։  :Smile: 



> Իսկ բլինչիկները ինչով էին? Լցոնի գույնից դատելով հաստատ համով բան չէր....


Դե, եթե համով բան մենակ միսն ա համարվում, ուրեմն քեզ համար հաստատ համով բան չէր։  :Tongue:  Կարտոֆիլի պյուրե էր՝ սոխառածով, ու շատ էլ համով էր։  :Beee:  




> Ան, նենց մի տեսակ կարոտեցի...


Վույ։  :Blush:   :Love:

----------


## Dayana

ես բելերի միջի բլանդինկան էի հա Ան  :Sad:  իմ ասածին բանատեղ չես դրել  :Sad:

----------


## Մանե

ես էլ ես դասի ժամին :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> ես էլ ես դասի ժամին


Լավն ես :Love:  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

> Էս էլ առանց ակնոց, բայց մի ամաչացրա


Սիրուն ես :Blush:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> ես էլ ես դասի ժամին


Ինչո՞ւ ես ֆոկուսից փախած դուրս եկել:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

> ես էլ ես դասի ժամին


վույ  :Love: 



էս էլ ես եմ, ինչպես միշտ հավաքույթների ժամանկ քնած  :Blush:  
Հ.Գ. Տատ կստածի ձեր կողմերում եմ, Ալպերում  :Wink:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> էս էլ ես եմ, ինչպես միշտ հավաքույթների ժամանկ քնած  
> Հ.Գ. Տատ կստածի ձեր կողմերում եմ, Ալպերում


Ալպերում ի՞նչ հավաքույթ  :Shok:

----------


## Մանե

> Ինչո՞ւ ես ֆոկուսից փախած դուրս եկել:


ֆոկուսից դուրսը չհասկացա որն ա :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Ալպերում ի՞նչ հավաքույթ


ես շատ գիտեմ  :Sad:  մեր ֆիրմայում ամեն ինչ սպասելիա  :Sad:  
ալպերի գագաթին ինչ-որ տեղ ամբողջ ֆիրմայով հաց էինք ուտում /ես իհարկե չէի ուտում, համով չէր/  :Blush:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> ֆոկուսից դուրսը չհասկացա որն ա


Բա ես էլ գիտեմ ֆիզմաթն ես ավարտել  :Blush: 

Նայի, օրինակ Դայուշի նկարը ֆոկուսի մեջ ա, այսինքն տեսնելու համար ավելորդ աչքի լարվածություն չես անում, որ ճանաչես: Իսկ քո նկարի դեպքում պետք ա մի հատ աչքերդ շողուլի բերես, էն դեպքում երբ սկի խմած էլ չես  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Բա ես էլ գիտեմ ֆիզմաթն ես ավարտել 
> 
> Նայի, օրինակ Դայուշի նկարը ֆոկուսի մեջ ա, այսինքն տեսնելու համար ավելորդ աչքի լարվածություն չես անում, որ ճանաչես: Իսկ քո նկարի դեպքում պետք ա մի հատ աչքերդ շողուլի բերես, էն դեպքում երբ սկի խմած էլ չես


խմի Սաս, նենց լավ ա երևում  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

Դայ, ինչ նեժնի ես :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, ինչ նեժնի ես


էդ մենակ քնած ժամանակ  :Blush:  իսկ արթուն ժամանակ  :Aggressive:  ագռեսիվ տիպ եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> էդ մենակ քնած ժամանակ  իսկ արթուն ժամանակ  ագռեսիվ տիպ եմ


Քուանշ :Angry2:  ես արթուն ժամանակվա նկարներիցդ էլ եմ տեսել :Tongue:

----------


## Amaru

> ես էլ ես դասի ժամին


խելոք աղջիկները դասի ժամանակ դաս լսելով են զբաղած  :Tongue:  կյանք, կարոտել եեեեեեեեեեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Մանե

> խելոք աղջիկները դասի ժամանակ դաս լսելով են զբաղած  կյանք, կարոտել եեեեեեեեեեմ


Ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր,որ ես խելոք եմ :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
երեխեք,մերսիներ :Kiss: 
Սաս,դե հա,Ֆիզմաթն եմ ավարտել :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ես բելերի միջի բլանդինկան էի հա Ան  իմ ասածին բանատեղ չես դրել


Բելերն ովքե՞ր են...  :Unsure: 
Դայ, դե իրենք ասել էին, որ լավ նկարներ են, ես էլ դրա համար շնորհակալություն էի հայտնել։ Իսկ դու մենակ ասել էիր, որ մի տեսակ ինձ նման չեմ էդ նկարներում, ու ինչքան հասկացա՝ դուրդ չէին եկել նկարները, ի՞նչ պատասխանեի ախր։  :Jpit: 



> էս էլ ես եմ, ինչպես միշտ հավաքույթների ժամանկ քնած  
> Հ.Գ. Տատ կստածի ձեր կողմերում եմ, Ալպերում


Վայ, ինչ պուպուշ նկար ա։  :Love:

----------


## comet

[QUOTE



էս էլ ես եմ, ինչպես միշտ հավաքույթների ժամանկ քնած  :Blush:  
Հ.Գ. Տատ կստածի ձեր կողմերում եմ, Ալպերում  :Wink: [/QUOTE]

Էս ինչ պուպուշ նկար է :Love: 
Հենց նոր տեսա, որ վերևում էլի նույն բանն է գրված, բայց դե չեմ ջնջի գրածս, որովհետև հենց առաջինը սա եկավ միտքս :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Բելերն ովքե՞ր են... 
> Դայ, դե իրենք ասել էին, որ լավ նկարներ են, ես էլ դրա համար շնորհակալություն էի հայտնել։ Իսկ դու մենակ ասել էիր, որ մի տեսակ ինձ նման չեմ էդ նկարներում, ու ինչքան հասկացա՝ դուրդ չէին եկել նկարները, ի՞նչ պատասխանեի ախր։ 
> 
> Վայ, ինչ պուպուշ նկար ա։


Ան ջան ուղղակի երբ իմ գրառումներին չեն արձագանքում ես դեպրեսվում եմ  :Sad:  մերսի   :Blush:  համ էլ դուրս եկել էր  :Wink:  ուղղակի դու աչքիս փոխված էիր  :Dntknw:  



> էս էլ ես եմ, ինչպես միշտ հավաքույթների ժամանկ քնած  
> Հ.Գ. Տատ կստածի ձեր կողմերում եմ, Ալպերում 
> 
> Էս ինչ պուպուշ նկար է
> Հենց նոր տեսա, որ վերևում էլի նույն բանն է գրված, բայց դե չեմ ջնջի գրածս, որովհետև հենց առաջինը սա եկավ միտքս


շատ մերսի  :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

_Դայ, ավելի կարոտեցի…  
ինչ անուշիկն ես…_

----------


## Dayana

> _Դայ, ավելի կարոտեցի…  
> ինչ անուշիկն ես…_


չկարոտես  :Sad:  ես էդ բառը ծանր եմ տանում /Հայդրոլոջիի շնորհիվ, ինքնա սովորեցրել ճիշտ գնահատել էդ բառը  :Blush: /

էս երկու օրը կզանգեմ կահնդիպենք  :Love:

----------


## Norton

Norton ձյա.

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Norton ձյա.


 :Love:   :Love:

----------


## dvgray

> Norton ձյա.


Քեզ էլ իմացանք  :Wink:   :Smile: 
իսկ էտ եղեվնին՞ որտեղից էս գտել: Լավ տեղը չասես, թե չէ կկտրեն տեղը ցեմենտ կանեն  :Bad: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Քեզ էլ իմացանք  
> իսկ էտ եղեվնին՞ որտեղից էս գտել: Լավ տեղը չասես, թե չէ կկտրեն տեղը ցեմենտ կանեն


Բա քեզ ե՞րբ ենք իմանալու :Blush: 
էդ եղեվնու տեղը լավ գիտեն, բայց չեն կտրի :Cool:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Norton ձյա.


Նորտոն ջան, էս բյալի մեր սարերըմն ես…

----------


## Dayana

տեղը սովորել եմ  :LOL: 
էլի ես  :Blush: 


չասեք գեշ ես, պոեզի մեջ ջարդուխուրդ եղած եմ  :Sad:  
Հ.Գ. Նորտոն "սիմպատիչնի"  ես  :Smile:

----------


## Safaryan

> տեղը սովորել եմ 
> էլի ես


Սիրուն ջան: :Love:

----------


## Katka

> տեղը սովորել եմ 
> էլի ես 
> 
> 
> չասեք գեշ ես, պոեզի մեջ ջարդուխուրդ եղած եմ  
> Հ.Գ. Նորտոն "սիմպատիչնի"  ես


Ժպիտդ շատ լավն է :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> Սիրուն ջան:


Տաթ չափազանցացրեցիր  :Wink:  էս նկարում գեշ եմ, բայց դե քանիդ եռ ինձ ենք ռեկլամ անում, բնական ռեկլամ անենք  :Wink: 

դու չես ուզում նոր նկար դնե՞ս  :Blush: 




> Ժպիտդ շատ լավն է


մերսի  :Blush:  հա ջահել ժամանակ այտափոսիկներ ունեի  :Sad:  հիմա չկա  :Sad:

----------


## Safaryan

> Տաթ չափազանցացրեցիր  էս նկարում գեշ եմ, բայց դե քանիդ եռ ինձ ենք ռեկլամ անում, բնական ռեկլամ անենք 
> 
> դու չես ուզում նոր նկար դնե՞ս


Գեշ չես: Լուրջ եմ ասում: Դու հո գիտես, լուրջ մարդ եմ:  Իրոքից լավնա: :Love: 

Ես նոր նկար դնե՞մ, չեմ ուզում: :Wink:

----------


## Katka

> Տաթ չափազանցացրեցիր  էս նկարում գեշ եմ, բայց դե քանիդ եռ ինձ ենք ռեկլամ անում, բնական ռեկլամ անենք 
> 
> դու չես ուզում նոր նկար դնե՞ս 
> 
> 
> 
> մերսի  հա ջահել ժամանակ այտափոսիկներ ունեի  հիմա չկա


Սենց էլ վատ չի, ինձ դուր է գալիս, կարևորը նայելուց հաճելի է :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Norton ձյա.


Անդո ջան, կարգին նկարա, ապեր :Good: 

բայց էն ձախ կողմի ծառի տակ ոնց որ թաց ա հա՞ :LOL:  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 51 վայրկյան անց



> տեղը սովորել եմ 
> էլի ես 
> 
> 
> չասեք գեշ ես, պոեզի մեջ ջարդուխուրդ եղած եմ  
> Հ.Գ. Նորտոն "սիմպատիչնի"  ես


Դա՞յ, էս էլի նեժնի ես, ո՞նց ես հաջողացրել ժպիտը դեմքիդ քնես:

----------


## Dayana

> Դա՞յ, էս էլի նեժնի ես, ո՞նց ես հաջողացրել ժպիտը դեմքիդ քնես:


էս պոեզում քնից հանել նկարել են  :Blush: 
ապրեք բոլոր ջան  :Blush:  ամաՆչեցի  :Blush:

----------


## Adam

> տեղը սովորել եմ 
> էլի ես 
> 
> 
> չասեք գեշ ես, պոեզի մեջ ջարդուխուրդ եղած եմ  
> Հ.Գ. Նորտոն "սիմպատիչնի"  ես


Դայ լավն ես  :Love:  
բայց ոնց որ չաղացել ես... էն աձնագրիտ նկարում նիհար ես:  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Նորտոն ջան, էս բյալի մեր սարերըմն ես…


Չէ քե մատաղ, Ծաղկածյորի սարերըմն եմ :Cool: 




> Հ.Գ. Նորտոն "սիմպատիչնի"  ես


Բայց խի սիմպատիչնին չակերտների մեջ :Beee: 
դու էլ ես լավը :Smile: 



> Անդո ջան, կարգին նկարա, ապեր
> բայց էն ձախ կողմի ծառի տակ ոնց որ թաց ա հա՞


Kuk պրովոկացիա մի արա, ընդեղ թաց բան չկա :Angry2: 
մերսի :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

@Norton: ինձ ուղղակի արգելել են հայերեն տառերով ռուսերեն գրել, դրա համար էլ չակերտների մեջ  :Wink: 
@Surpr!se: Ադամ ջան էդ անցյալ տարվա նկարա  :Blush:  էնտեղ թմբլիկ էի  :Blush:

----------


## Lapterik

Ես ու ընկերուհիս, վերջում ծաղիկները ինձ հասավ  :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ես ու ընկերուհիս, վերջում ծաղիկները ինձ հասավ


_լավն եք…_

----------


## Mefistofel

Դե էսել ես եմ....

----------


## Chuk

> Դե էսել ես եմ....


Վա՜յ, Սաքոն  :Smile:  (յանիմ չգիտեի էլի  :Secret: )

----------


## Mefistofel

> Վա՜յ, Սաքոն  (յանիմ չգիտեի էլի )


Բա էսի... Սաքոն, Տիկոն, Միրոն  :Ok:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Բա էսի... Սաքոն, Տիկոն, Միրոն


Նկար չկա  :Sad:

----------


## Mefistofel

Վայ! չի բեռնավորվում ...   :Think:

----------


## Mefistofel

Լվա, ոնցոր ջոգի ինչց էր... ֆայլն էր մեծ...
Ստեղ "Մենչոն ա, ԵՍ եմ, Տիկոն ու հետո Միրոն..."

----------


## Chuk

> Լվա, ոնցոր ջոգի ինչց էր... ֆայլն էր մեծ...
> Ստեղ "Մենչոն ա, ԵՍ եմ, Տիկոն ու հետո Միրոն..."


Նոստալգիաաա՜... հին ընկերներ  :Smile: 
Ե՞րբ ենք գնում պիվա խմելու  :Drinks:

----------


## Mefistofel

Աաաաայ ախպեր, երբ ասես... տո хоть прям шас կգաս?

----------


## Chuk

> Աաաաայ ախպեր, երբ ասես... տո хвть прям шас կգաս?


Չէ, էսօր տաքություն ունեմ, խմել չի կարելի  :Smile: 
Բայց լուրջ, օֆտոպը ստեղից թարգենք, բայց առաջիկայում զանգեմ, հավաքվենք, վաղուց չեմ տեսել  :Smile:

----------


## Mefistofel

Վերջացավ... մի հատ հին ԷրԷվանցիքով հավաքվենք հարբենք մարդավարի... ՖսՅո... Օֆֆտոպը պրծավ...

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Լվա, ոնցոր ջոգի ինչց էր... ֆայլն էր մեծ...
> Ստեղ "Մենչոն ա, ԵՍ եմ, Տիկոն ու հետո Միրոն..."


Էս ինչ ռաբիզ մասայա :LOL:  :Goxakan:  
Սպասեք ես էլ եմ գալիս ես էլ ունեմ սպիտակ շոր, կոշիկներն էլ ընկերոջս կոշիկները կվերցնեմ.. :LOL:  
Սաքո?, բայց քեզ սենք շորերով չէի պատկերացնի :Shok:  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես ու ընկերուհիս, վերջում ծաղիկները ինձ հասավ


 :Love:  Ան, հեսա բռնում եմ Նորոի ձեռից քեզ առնեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> վերջում ծաղիկները ինձ հասավ


Մարդամեկի երգը երգվեց…ցռը  :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Մարդամեկի երգը երգվեց…ցռը


Ես սենց շոտ հանձնվողներից չեմ :LOL: 
Պայքար պայքար մինչև վերջ  :Goblin:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես սենց շոտ հանձնվողներից չեմ
> Պայքար պայքար մինչև վերջ


Նոր ջան, դու ստեղ կապ չունես, վեՌցրեց, վեռցրեց  :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Նոր ջան, դու ստեղ կապ չունես, վեՌցրեց, վեռցրեց


Ուժով չէ՞  :LOL:  :looooooooooooooooooooooolz

----------


## Ariadna

> Ուժով չէ՞  :looooooooooooooooooooooolz


Հա, բա էլ ինչո՞վ  :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հա, բա էլ ինչո՞վ


է մի անգամ վերցրել ա արդեն  :Cray: 
Հերիք չի՞, ես էլ եմ մարդ չէ  :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

> է մի անգամ վերցրել ա արդեն 
> Հերիք չի՞, ես էլ եմ մարդ չէ


դժվարը առաջի անգամն ա  :Sad:

----------


## Lapterik

> Դե էսել ես եմ....


վայ ծանոթ դեմք: Էս նկարը որտեղ ասես տեսել եմ, բայց չգիտեի, որ ակումբում ել եմ տեսնելու:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Նո՞ր  ազատության ես հա ձգտում ավատարումդ: Հանգիստ հանգիստ, չեմ որոշել ազատույունդ սահամնափակեմ, համ էլ էս տարին արդեն վերջանում ա  :Wink: 

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ ձեր բուռն քննարկումների համար  :LOL:

----------


## Հենո

> Լվա, ոնցոր ջոգի ինչց էր... ֆայլն էր մեծ...
> Ստեղ "Մենչոն ա, ԵՍ եմ, Տիկոն ու հետո Միրոն..."


ախպեր Միրոն Դավիթաշենա մնում՞

----------


## Mefistofel

> ախպեր Միրոն Դավիթաշենա մնում՞


Չէ, պրոսպեկտ...

----------


## Elmo

> Լվա, ոնցոր ջոգի ինչց էր... ֆայլն էր մեծ...
> Ստեղ "Մենչոն ա, ԵՍ եմ, Տիկոն ու հետո Միրոն..."


Միրոին ճանաչում եմ: Հետս ա ծառայել:

----------


## Mefistofel

> վայ ծանոթ դեմք: Էս նկարը որտեղ ասես տեսել եմ, բայց չգիտեի, որ ակումբում ել եմ տեսնելու:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Նո՞ր  ազատության ես հա ձգտում ավատարումդ: Հանգիստ հանգիստ, չեմ որոշել ազատույունդ սահամնափակեմ, համ էլ էս տարին արդեն վերջանում ա 
> 
> Շատ շնորհակալ եմ ձեր բուռն քննարկումների համար


ծանոթ-մանոթ ենք...  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Միրոին ճանաչում եմ: Հետս ա ծառայել:


Խաչիկ եք րար հետ ծառայել թե Արտաշատ ?

----------


## Elmo

> Խաչիկ եք րար հետ ծառայել թե Արտաշատ ?


Արտաշատ: Հետո ինձ ԼՂՀ տարան:

----------


## Amaru

անկապ եմ դուրս եկել, բայց կարևորը գտնվելուս վայրն ա)
 :Smile: 





 :Blush: 



 :Yerexa:   :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

Ամառ վերջն են նկարներդ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ամառ, սիրուն նկարներ են, իսկ էդ որտեղ ես?  :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

> Ամառ, սիրուն նկարներ են, իսկ էդ որտեղ ես?


երեկվա հանրահավաքին  :Smile:  երջանիկ դեմքիցս չի՞ երևում  :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց
Հ.Գ. էդ առաջին նկարի մասին էի գրել  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ես եմ  :Blush:

----------

Jarre (23.10.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Ես եմ


լավն ես, ուղղակի ոտերդ մի քիչ երկար են  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռեդ

> լավն ես, ուղղակի ոտերդ մի քիչ երկար են


Արևի դիրքից ա  :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

> Ես եմ


 :Love:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես եմ


Վայ քու արյա.......

----------


## Ռեդ

> Վայ քու արյա.......


Հենց քու արյա~  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես եմ


Վերջնաա...  :LOL: 
Գիգանտիզմա մոտդ  :LOL:

----------


## masivec

Դասի վախտ :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես եմ


Վիվասելի դեմնա՞ :LOL:  Գլաձորի դեմի մայթը :LOL:  քաղաքապետարանից միքիչ ներքև :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Վիվասելի դեմնա՞ Գլաձորի դեմի մայթը քաղաքապետարանից միքիչ ներքև


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Ոնց ջոկիր դետեկտիվ ջան  :Dntknw:   :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Ոնց ջոկիր դետեկտիվ ջան


Ամեն քառակուսի մետրը անգիր գիտեմ :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ամեն քառակուսի մետրը անգիր գիտեմ


Ա՜ա՜ա՜ հեսա մի տե վարկանիշ կտամ  :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

> Ա՜ա՜ա՜ հեսա մի տե վարկանիշ կտամ


Ոնց որ Արտակնա ասում....կրակի հետ խաղ մի արա :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

լավ եմ արել գեշ եմ  :Tongue:  
էլի ես եմ  :Smile:  
իրիկունը թթված դեմքով  :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Խոստացված նկարները* 

*Ռեդ Բուլ*

*Երոս տժժա գը* 



*Նյուտս ռոմանտիկացել ա* 



*Հայկօ-նա * 



*Հայկս ա * 



*Արշակը փչացման պրոցեսում  Ուծյու..* 





*Հայկը "Նուպագադի"-նա հիշել*

----------


## Safaryan

> լավ եմ արել գեշ եմ  էլի ես եմ  իրիկունը թթված դեմքով


Դայ, երգու՞մ ես:

Էլի եսը հասկացա, բայց գեշն ու թթված դեմքը չէ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Մենք ենք*   :Smile:  *Էլի Ռեդում*

----------


## Երվանդ

Արշակը վերջնա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Աջից ձա՞խ ա, թե՞ ձախից աջ  :Think:

----------


## Երվանդ

> լավ եմ արել գեշ եմ  
> էլի ես եմ  
> իրիկունը թթված դեմքով


Լավն ես Դայուշիկ :Ok:  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Արշակին ծխելը չի սազում  :Blush: 
Եր, Նյուտ, Հայկ  :Love: 
Հայկո  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 46 վայրկյան անց



> Դայ, երգու՞մ ես:
> 
> Էլի եսը հասկացա, բայց գեշն ու թթված դեմքը չէ:


հա, իմ արևին Ջեյմզ Բլանթ էի երգում  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Պատմական Կարաոկեն* 

*Հայկը, կռասավիցա Victory-ն ու Կիտաս* 



*Քաղս, Աթեիստն ու Վեռան, Գոռը* 



*Գոռը և իր խորհրդավորությունը* 



*Աթեիստի ելույթը ...թե կենացը?  Չեմ հիշում* 



*Հայկն ու Անին* 



*Լավն ենք* 



*Պավարոտտիս երգումա  Նույն ինքը` Վարպետ*

----------


## Dayana

ինչ պուշ նկարներ են  :Smile: 
Վարպետս  :Love:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ինչ կայֆ նկարներ են :Love: ՞ սկսեցի մեզ նախանձել :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> *Պավարոտտիս երգումա  Նույն ինքը` Վարպետ*


Ախպերսսսս  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երվանդ

Մեծ մասը եսեմ է նկարել նկարների ոնց կարաին վատը լինեին :LOL:  :Cool:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ինչ կայֆ նկարներ են՞ սկսեցի մեզ նախանձել


Էս հարցականդ յանի ի՞նչ:
Ինչ կայֆ ա անցել, երեխեք, ես էլ սկսեցի նախանձել:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էս հարցականդ յանի ի՞նչ:
> Ինչ կայֆ ա անցել, երեխեք, ես էլ սկսեցի նախանձել:


Հարցականը միամիտա եղել :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

բոլորտ էլ շաաաաաաաաատ լավն եք :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Ջիջիլ, ջիջիլ, մինչև վերջ  :Love:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ջիջիլ, ջիջիլ, մինչև վերջ


Հլը թույն նկարները չի դրվցվցվել :Wink:  :Tongue:  :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 31 վայրկյան անց



> բոլորտ էլ շաաաաաաաաատ լավն եք


Ապրես :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Շարունակություն*

*Երգող Գոռն ու մտածկոտ Հայկը* 



*Զույգ սոխակները* 



*Երս ու իր ընկերները* 





*Անուլը Շակիրա ա տժժցնում* 



*Չաղոներս զլել եեե~~ ն * 



*Նորոն ու Լապտերիկը .. վույ * 





*Վարպետս էլ միացավ*

----------


## Արշակ

Ես էլ կարաոկեից ջիջիլ ընկա… Լավն եք  :Wink: 
Վարպետի երգելը վաբշե վերջնա :Hands Up:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շատ լավն են նկարները  :Smile:  Երկու օրվանն էլ  :Wink: 
Ապրեն նկարողները և նկարվողները 
Տեղադրողին էլ /Գալաթիկիս/ պաչ  :Kiss:

----------


## Chuk

> Հլը թույն նկարները չի դրվցվցվել


Ես արդեն սաղ տեսել եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես արդեն սաղ տեսել եմ


Արտ սուս, մի ծախի ինձ  :Secret:

----------


## Երվանդ

Տենաս որ երգնա որ ես սենց հուզվել եմ ու սկսել երգել :Shok:  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

Երո, էս ի՜նչ երգել ես երգում։  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Շարունակություն*

*Պուպուշ գրկախառնություն  Տաուրուս, Նյուտ, Երո, Վարպետ* 



*Էն ում փորիկն աաա~~   Վահագս* 



*Ծո, ինճի կգոռաք??  * 



*Կողքի սեղանից "Ինչու ախ ինչու"-ն էին երգում  Ավելի ճիշտ` ջանում էին երգել* 



*Նյուտս ու Հայկս* 



*Ես ու Երոս տժժում ենք *

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Շարունակություն* 

*Արթուրիս ժպիտը* 



*Շատվոր ենք* 



*Ակումբ ... էտը զվուչիտ գոռդո  Նորո, Արթուր, Տաուրուս* 



*Ռաստիշկան ու Գոռը* 



*Մի հատ էլ կայֆ գրկախառնություն  Ես ու Քաղս, մեզ էս Երոն ու Արտգեոն են խեղդում * 





*Անուլն ու Կիտան*

----------


## Երվանդ

Աաաաաաաաաա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ես էլ նենց ուրախ էր, գիտեի էս 5000-ից հլը կմնա: Էն էլ...
Բոց նկարներ են :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

Ժող, իսկ են իմ խմել–ծխելը, չհավատաք, գլխիս սարքում են, մոնտաժված Հ1–ական կադրեր են։  :Goblin:   :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

Էնքան ջիջիլ ընկա որոշեցի եսել իմ նկարը դնեմ :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Անցանք առաջ  Ու վերջ* 

*Ես ու Արթուրը լավն ենք* 











*Արթուրն ու Նյուտս էլ են լավը... Նյուտս ծիտա է, ծիի~~տ* 





*Փաստորեն Արթուրն էլա ծիտ  * 



*Լավն ենք էլի *

----------


## Վարպետ

Վայ ապրես դու, կյանքս :Jpit:  էս ի~նչ լավ նկարներ են :Jpit: )

----------


## Ուրվական

http://www.mamul.info/karaoke/SL730366.JPG

Մեր սև սիրտը, իրա կարմիր...
 :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Մերսի Լիլ ջան :Kiss: , մեկնաբանություններն էլ սպանիչ էին :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց



> http://www.mamul.info/karaoke/SL730366.JPG
> 
> Մեր սև սիրտը, իրա կարմիր...


Աաաա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Նկարները հոյակապ են: :Hands Up:  Լավ էլ քեֆ եք արել…  :Cool: 

Միգուցե սխալվեմ, բայց ոնց որ Արշակին ու Տաուրուսին ստադիոնում տեսել եմ… Մի անգամ: :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ի դեպ, նկարները տեղադրելու հնարավորությունը ստեղծելու համար շնորհակալություն Քաղաքացուն  :Smile: 

Ապրի պստոս  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Կարգին կայֆավատ եք եղել հա՞ փաստորեն :Smile:  նկարները վերջն են :Hands Up:  Արշակի չոլկով ու սիգառով նկարը ամենալավն էր :Good:  չափից դուրս օրիգինալ :Good: 

*Էս* նկարի մասին եմ ասում :Smile:

----------


## Belle

վաաաայ.. վերջ նկարներ են.. ընտիիիիր են   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Rhayader

Երևի մարդիկ կլինեն, որ ինձ միլլիոն տարի չեն տեսել))) Ափդեյթ:

Մեծն և սարսափելին, արդեն պոստերների վրա:


Կարծում եք, կիթառի վրա նվագելուց չի՞ կարելի օրգազմի հասնել՝


Փիսոն քնել ա :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 


Բանակ, սամավոլկա)))


Ռոքն ընդդեմ ՁԻԱՀ-ի համերգին, հիվանդ էի, ելույթ չունեցանք :Sad: 


ՄԻ փոքր արտիստիզմ՝


Մեծն ու սարսափելի Աշվիտհամանը կատանայով.


Սա էլ նվիրվում է բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ինձ մենակ երկար մազերով ու մուրուքով ձյաձյա են պատկերացնում)))

----------


## Amaru

Սո՛ֆ, մի երկու հատը տեսել եմ բայց սա...  :Love: 




> 


 առանց մորուքի ինձ ավելի ես դուր գալիս  :Blush:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Երևի մարդիկ կլինեն, որ ինձ միլլիոն տարի չեն տեսել))) Ափդեյթ:
> 
> Մեծն և սարսափելին, արդեն պոստերների վրա:
> 
> 
> Կարծում եք, կիթառի վրա նվագելուց չի՞ կարելի օրգազմի հասնել՝
> 
> 
> Փիսոն քնել ա
> ...


Հեեեչ չես փոխվել

----------


## Երկնային

_վերջը խայտառակ նկարներս դրեցիք էլի…_

----------


## Երկնային

_Լիլ, բա էն կյանքից հոգնած, գզգզված ու սիգարը ձեռքս նկարը չկա…_

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինչ կայֆն են նկարները.....  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հայկօ

Մի քանի նկար պակաս էին... Ուզում եմ տեսնել  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մի քանի նկար պակաս էին... Ուզում եմ տեսնել


Որոնք, Նյութի ծխելը?

----------


## Հայկօ

> Որոնք, Նյութի ծխելը?


Նյութ-մյութ էլ եք ծխե՞լ, այ նառկոշներ: Բա ինձ խի՞ չէիք ասում:

Չէ, բայց մեկը՝ ես մի հինգ-վեց հատ նկար պիտի որ ունենայի... Դու էլ: Նյուտն էլ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նյութ-մյութ էլ եք ծխե՞լ, այ նառկոշներ: Բա ինձ խի՞ չէիք ասում:
> 
> Չէ, բայց մեկը՝ ես մի հինգ-վեց հատ նկար պիտի որ ունենայի... Դու էլ: Նյուտն էլ:


Նյութին էնքան ծխցրինք, համարյա թե ծխածի հաշիվ էր  :LOL: 

Աչքիս էս նկարի հետ ես, Նյութը մեր մեջտեղը նստել, երազանք ա պահել....  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Նյութին էնքան ծխցրինք, համարյա թե ծխածի հաշիվ էր 
> 
> Աչքիս էս նկարի հետ ես, Նյութը մեր մեջտեղը նստել, երազանք ա պահել....


Ես սաղդ սենց մեծ եք հա՞

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես սաղդ սենց մեծ եք հա՞


Չէ, կաստըմիցս ա...

1.82, թեթև քաշային  :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

Էս Նյութը նենց ծանոթ ա երևում, իրա անունը կարող ա՞ Եվա ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Էս Նյութը նենց ծանոթ ա երևում, իրա անունը կարող ա՞ Եվա ա:


Չէ:

----------


## Rhayader

Հմմ: Բայց իսկապես նման ա:

----------


## Artgeo

> http://www.mamul.info/karaoke/SL730366.JPG
> 
> Մեր սև սիրտը, իրա կարմիր...


կարմիր չի, ի...   :Angry2:  Համ էլ ուրիշ բան չկա՞ր քննարկելու  :Angry2:

----------


## Երկնային

_Needles In Eyes, չէ, Եվա չէմ… 

Հայկ, էդ նկարի մասին չեմ, իմ ու Երոյի նկարն էի ասում…_

----------


## Babyface

> _ծիիիիիկ… 
> 
> ես էլի ինվիզիբլ մտել եմ Ակումբ կամ ԱյՍիՔյու_


բա ովա նկարել այս նկարը ? :Blush: 
Նյուտիկ չես կարոտել ինձ? :Tongue:

----------


## Երկնային

_նյա_

----------


## Ռեդ

Վատ ակորդ չի չէ՞  :Blush:

----------


## ivy

> _նյա_


Էս ի՜նչ հոյակապ նկար ա... ռոմանտի՜կ։  :Love:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վատ ակորդ չի չէ՞


դեմքդ ծանոթա  :Think:

----------


## impression

Էսօր Տատն ասում ա` քո նկարներից չկա ակումբում...

----------


## Սամվել

> Էսօր Տատն ասում ա` քո նկարներից չկա ակումբում...


Կարտոլների ինկվիզիցիա  :LOL:  ընդ որում մասսայական  :LOL: 

Լավ նկար էր  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Էսօր Տատն ասում ա` քո նկարներից չկա ակումբում...


Լիլ, առաջին նկարում նենց մռութ ես։  :Smile: 
Երկրորդ նկարում էլ ոնց–որ համերաշխ ու երջանիկ ընտանիք լինեք։  :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> *Լիլ, առաջին նկարում նենց մռութ ես*։ 
> Երկրորդ նկարում էլ ոնց–որ համերաշխ ու երջանիկ ընտանիք լինեք։


 :Shok: 
Էս նշածս նախադասությունը նույնությամբ ես էի ուզում գրեի :Hands Up:  Հենց նկարը տեսա, էդ մտքիս եկավ, էն էլ արդեն գրել ես :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վատ ակորդ չի չէ՞


կիթառ քեզ շատ ա սազում :LOL:   :Wink:  ինչ ես նվագում?

----------


## Ռեդ

> կիթառ քեզ շատ ա սազում  ինչ ես նվագում?


Pink Floyd-ից տարբեր բաներ, համեմատաբար հեշտ նվագվող պահեր  :Smile: 



> դեմքդ ծանոթա


Ճիշտն ասած, առաջին անգամը չի, որ նկար եմ դնում: Բայց դժվար թե ծանոթ լինենք  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Pink Floyd-ից տարբեր բաներ, համեմատաբար հեշտ նվագվող պահեր


դե որ Pink Floyd-ից ա, ուրեմն վատ ակորդ չի :Smile:  Հախվերդյանի երգերը նվագի :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> դե որ Pink Floyd-ից ա, ուրեմն վատ ակորդ չի


G-ակորդն ա  :Wink: 



> Հախվերդյանի երգերը նվագի


 :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> G-ակորդն ա


հա ինչ ես բերանդ բացել? յաաա Հախվերդյանը ավելի լավը չի? :Wink: 
համ էլ հեչ կարմիր սատանա չես. ավելի շատ քո ավատարին ես նման :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Արամ ջան, նկարդ լավնա  :Smile: 

Մի օր Ակումբի հանդիպմանը կիթառդ վերցրու, արի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Արամ ջան, նկարդ լավնա 
> 
> Մի օր Ակումբի հանդիպմանը կիթառդ վերցրու, արի


Կիթառը իմը չի, ընկերոջս կիթառն ա  :Jpit: 
Բայց դա չի խանգարում  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արամ ջան, նկարդ լավնա 
> 
> Մի օր Ակումբի հանդիպմանը կիթառդ վերցրու, արի


էդ օրը ես էլ .... չեմ գա. 
չէ, Արամ, չտանես կիթառդ :Angry2:  քեզ շահագործում են, հլը սրանց նայի :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի քանի ժամ ա՝ փորձում եմ էս թեմայում գրառում անել, բայց ամեն անգամ հենց գրառումն ուղարկելու պահին Ակումբը մեռնում ա...  :Wacko: 

Շատ սիրուն նկարներ են, Ռիփ։  :Smile:  Ի դեպ, ոնց որ թե նիհարել ես։  :Wink:

----------


## Ծով

:Love: Ուխ ինչ լավն եք :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս էլ ես.

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Այվ, Անահիտ, սիրունա.....  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էս էլ մՈՒնք:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ինչ լա~վն եք  :Love: 
Հրաշք բնություն է համ էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Նորոին ու Աննաին ասեցի միհատ էն հրեշտակի դեմքից արեք նկարեմ, հլը նայեք ինչ դեմք ընդունեցին  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

Բգ Շատ լան էին 2 նկարն էլ  :Smile:  :Good:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տղամարդիկ  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, ինչ հավես նկար ա։  :Smile:  Ներս, էն տնկած ձեռքը ոնց որ քոնը լինի։  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Երկար մազերով.  :Smile: 



Կարճ մազերով.  :Blush:

----------

Նաիրուհի (29.08.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ան, սիրուն ա  :Love: 
մի բան բայց պակասում ա… օֆիս  :Wink:

----------


## Second Chance

> Երկար մազերով. 
> 
> 
> 
> Կարճ մազերով.


Իմ կարծիքով կարճ մազեր քեզ ավելի շատ են սազում :Wink:  մի տեսակ ուրիշ տեսք ես ստանում :Wink:

----------


## comet

Լավն ես, Ուլու :Love:  համ երկար , համ էլ կարճ մազերով :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Նորոին ու Աննաին ասեցի միհատ էն հրեշտակի դեմքից արեք նկարեմ, հլը նայեք ինչ դեմք ընդունեցին


 :Love:   :Love:   :Love: 

Ախր շատ լավն եք, է~~~   :Love: 
Բառերով հնարավոր չի նկարագրել  :Blush: 


*Ուլուանա*, կարճ մազերով ավելի հետաքրքիր տեսք ունես  :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ախր շատ լավն եք, է~~~  
> Բառերով հնարավոր չի նկարագրել 
> 
> 
> *Ուլուանա*, կարճ մազերով ավելի հետաքրքիր տեսք ունես


Նկարողին ի նկատի ունեիր չէ՞, իմ հետ կարող ես «դու»-ով խոսել  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Նկարողին ի նկատի ունեիր չէ՞, իմ հետ կարող ես «դու»-ով խոսել


Չէ, Բագրատ ջան, նկարվողներին նկատի ունեմ, ուղղակի նկարը չեմ  մեջբերել, որ մեծ տեղ չզբաղեցնի նորից  :Smile: 
Բայց դու էլ ապրես, շատ լավ են ստացվել բոլոր նկարներդ  :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սերխիո և PetrAni

----------


## Երկնային

> Սերխիո և PetrAni


_Արյա~…_

----------


## Սամվել

> Սերխիո և PetrAni


Ամաան  :Love:

----------


## Artgeo

*Թեման փակվում է,* շարունակությունը ԱՅՍՏԵՂ:

----------

